# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Μέγα Βραδυνό Cheat meal!

## ioannis1

αποφάσισα να ανοιξω αυτο το τοπικ γιατι συνηθως ολοι εχουμε μια μερα που τρωμε οτι θελουμε.και μιλωντας για μενα την Κυριακη τρωω οτι και οσο ναναι αλλα το αγαπημενο μου ειναι το προφητερολ.μπορει να φαω και ενα οικογενειακο με τη μια.  :08. Food:

----------


## pikolo

Ιωαννη εχω κανει και εγω ενα αναλογο τοπικ.Θα ελεγα οτι δικο μου αγαπημενο ειναι η πιτσα με κρυα μπυρα..  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## ioannis1

που ειναι το τοπικ να το σβησω αυτο.

----------


## pikolo

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...ighlight=cheat


εδω..αν θεωρησεις οτι ειναι διαφορετικο μην σβυσεις αυτο...ας φρεσκαρει λιγο και την μνημη μας το ολο θεμα...χεχε  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Gasturb

Γιάννη συνέχισε εδώ αν ειναι

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...ighlight=cheat

----------


## argyrakis

Πολυ καλο αυτο που κανεις γιατι δινεις στον οργανισμοσου το ερεθισμα και ξεμπλοκαρι και ετσι μπωρη και κανει καυσεις.  
αλλα τι γινετε με εμας που αυτη η μερα ειναι καθε μερα.

----------


## billys15

> .....αλλα τι γινετε με εμας που αυτη η μερα ειναι καθε μερα.


Χαχα σωστος ο Στρατος!   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Muscleboss

> αλλα τι γινετε με εμας που αυτη η μερα ειναι καθε μερα.


  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:  

εγώ συνήθως το σ-κ θα φάω καμια πίτσα, και πολύ σπάνια καμια πίτα γύρο!  :02. Puke:  

ΜΒ

----------


## anastasisk

Εγω παλι τις τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες εχω περασει μια κριση και εχω σαβουρωσει οτι δεν ειχα  φαει σε ενα χρονο,πιτσες,γυροπιτα,χαμπουργερ,τουρτες,κρεπες........αλλα νομιζω οτι το ξεπερασα το συνδρομο στερησης μολις ειδα οτι δεν μου κανει κανενα παντελονι....  :08. Spank:

----------


## billys15

Ασε Ανασταση κι εγω εχει κανα 5ημερο που κατεβαζω cheat food και δεν μ'αρεσει   :01. Mad:

----------


## Gasturb

Όλα αυτά λόγω γιορτών παιδία, προσπαθήστε να κρατήσετε την ορεξή σας για τα χριστούγεννα γιατί τότε κ να θέλουμε στεγνη διατροφή απλα.. δεν παίζει!

Gt

----------


## RUHL

χεχεχε




Τελος  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## anastasisk

> Ασε Ανασταση κι εγω εχει κανα 5ημερο που κατεβαζω cheat food και δεν μ'αρεσει


Πηγμη Billy....θα τα καταφερουμε....  :02. Chinese:

----------


## Gasturb

Ευχαριστούμε Ruhl   :02. Chinese:  

Gt

----------


## anastasisk

Νταξει....οκ....μας τη .......... τη ψυχολογια........  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## -beba-

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Manos1989

> Σπάνια κάνω cheat meal.
> Χτές μια και ήταν Κυριακή αποφάσισα να κάνω cheat meal. Θα έτρωγα λοιπόν το αγαπημένο μου σνακ. Γιαούρτη με γλυκό κουταλιού. Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ. Και ενώ είχα βάλει γιαούρτη στο μπολάκι έπεσε το μάτι μου στα αμινοξέα που πήρα πρόσφατα, τα οποία είναι σε υγρή μορφή και έχουν καταπληκτική γευση. Και τότε αντί να βάλω στο γιαούρτι γλυκό κουταλιού έβαλα δύο κουταλιές της σούπας (αυτή είναι η δόση) αμινοξέα με γευση σταφιλιού. Ηταν πολύ πολύ πολύ νόστιμο.
> Από εδώ και στο εξής αυτό θα είναι το αγαπημένο μου σνάκ.


Ελπίζω το γιαουρτάκι να ήταν 2% και όχι πλήρες γιατί αλλιώς αμάρτησες οικτρά και μάλλον θα πρέπει να τρέχεις μια βδομάδα πάνω στον διάδρομο να το κάψεις! :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

Hταν πλήρες στραγγιστό!!! μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ

----------


## Machiavelli

Εμένα το πλήρες μου μοιάζει σαν να μασάω κρέμα κατσικιού. -beba- το παρακάνεις με το cheat πάντως, γιαουρτάκι πλήρες με αμινοξέα μιλάμε για 15 γραμμάρια κορεσμένα λιπαρά cheat, θα πας στην κόλαση.

----------


## Orc

Αγαπημένο cheat. Ένα cheesecake φράουλα μιας εταιρείας που δεν τη θυμάμαι. Έχω φάει 4 κεσεδάκια με τη μιά και όταν τα βρίσκω στο S/M κάνω οτι δεν τα είδα γιατί θα πεθάνω σαν τον Adolf Frederick μ'αυτό το γλυκό. :01. ROFL:

----------


## Littlejohn

Να σας πω τι cheat meal έκανα χτες (και λόγω ημέρας)... 

- Μπαγκέτα ολικής, 4 φέτες τυρί γκούντα, 2 φέτες πάριζα, 3 φέτες ντομάτα.
- 4 μεσαία κομμάτια τυρόπιτα (με φέτα).
- Μισό κομμάτι τούρτα σοκολάτα.
- 1 κομμάτι (μεγάλο) τσουρεκόπιτα σοκολάτας.
- 1 μπωλάκι μούς σοκολάτα (φυτική).

Θερμίδες δεν μπορούσα να υπολογίσω, αλλά χαλαρά πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 2500...Πως με βλέπετε?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Άντε του χρόνου πάλι...  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Γιορταζες Τζονυ;
Χρονια πολλα!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Machiavelli

> Να σας πω τι cheat meal έκανα χτες (και λόγω ημέρας)... 
> 
> - Μπαγκέτα ολικής, 4 φέτες τυρί γκούντα, 2 φέτες πάριζα, 3 φέτες ντομάτα.
> - 4 μεσαία κομμάτια τυρόπιτα (με φέτα).
> - Μισό κομμάτι τούρτα σοκολάτα.
> - 1 κομμάτι (μεγάλο) τσουρεκόπιτα σοκολάτας.
> - 1 μπωλάκι μούς σοκολάτα *(φυτική)*.
> 
> Θερμίδες δεν μπορούσα να υπολογίσω, αλλά χαλαρά πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 2500...Πως με βλέπετε? 
> ...


Αφού ήταν φυτική πιστεύω ήταν OK το γεύμα, ούτε καν cheat.

----------


## Littlejohn

> Γιορταζες Τζονυ;
> Χρονια πολλα!


Σ``ευχαριστώ Χάρη... :02. Welcome:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 




> Αφού ήταν φυτική πιστεύω ήταν OK το γεύμα, ούτε καν cheat.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## savage

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Haris Pilton

> Haris Pilton ωραία από μέγεθος, αλλά από ζυμάρι πως πάει; Εγώ το θέλω μεταξένιο, αλλιώς δε τη τρώω την κρέπα.


Το ξερω Μακη,σαρεσει να ειναι μεγαλη και μεταξενια για να την φας.

----------


## Levrone

> Το ξερω Μακη,σαρεσει να ειναι μεγαλη και μεταξενια για να την φας.


ρε γκιοζηδες θελω να αγιασω και δε μ αφηνετε!!!!!

τι εγραψε παλι το ατομο????

δακρυσα απ το γελιο..

----------


## Haris Pilton

> ρε γκιοζηδες θελω να αγιασω και δε μ αφηνετε!!!!!
> 
> τι εγραψε παλι το ατομο????
> 
> δακρυσα απ το γελιο..


Που ν'αγιασεις ρε Γιατρε;

Για ναγιασεις ,εσυκαι να εξαγνιστείς απο την λαγνεια ,πρεπει να κανεις βουτια σε αγιασμο και να αναπνέεις μονο λιβάνι.
Καθως σε διαβαζουν ολες οι μονες του αγιου ορους για κανα χρονο.



























Περαν της πλακας,οποιος δεν εχει παει στο Αγιο Ορος δεν εχει ιδεα τι σημαινει γαληνη...
Αδοιανοητο μερος.

----------


## Πεταλούδας

Ρε μάγκες η τσικουδία πίανετε στα cheat foods? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Οτιδηποτε φας-πιεις,το οποιο θα ξεφυγει απο τα στανταρτς του διατροφικου σου πλανου,και γενικα των προκαθορισμενων θερμιδων σου μακρο/μικροσυστατικων,θεωρείται σαν γευμα κλεψιματος.

----------


## Rise above

γενικά το alchool δε συμβαδίζει με το lifestyle του bodybuilding οποτε περιόρισε τι χρήση του και σε περίοδο γράμμωσης ΜΑΧΑΊΡΙ έχει πολλές θερμίδες

----------


## Kolorizos

εκμεκ
μουσακας :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Πεταλούδας

> Οτιδηποτε φας-πιεις,το οποιο θα ξεφυγει απο τα στανταρτς του διατροφικου σου πλανου,και γενικα των προκαθορισμενων θερμιδων σου μακρο/μικροσυστατικων,θεωρείται σαν γευμα κλεψιματος.


Κατάλαβα.Να σου πω κάτι άλλο ρε αδερφέ έχω αποκτήσει μια κακή συνήθια άμα κάθομαι με παρέα και πίνω και συνήθως σκάνε κιάλλοι μετά συνέχεια δηλαδή ξεκινάμε πρώι κυριακή ψίνουμε και πίνουμε και μέχρι το βράδι σκάνε άτομα και εγώ επιδεί είμαι ακουσμένος τόσες ώρες και δεν μπορώ να χαλάσω την παρέα ούτε και θέλω βέβαια όταν φτάνω στο τέρμα βάζω δάχτυλο ξενερώνω και δώσε πάλι απο την αρχή το θέμα είναι ο οργανισμός μου κρατάει όλες τις θερμίδες?

----------


## Πεταλούδας

sorry και κάτι άλλο είναι προτιμότερο απο θέμα θερμίδων να πίνεις το ίδιο ποτό ή δεν έχει καθόλου σχέση?

----------


## Haris Pilton

Δεν εχει σχεση,το ποτο ειναι ποτο.Μην κοιτάς μονο τις θερμιδες του.
Εγω θα σου πω να μην ξαναπιεις ποτε στην ζωη σου.Τωρα αν θα με ακουσεις η οχι ειναι δικο σου θεμα.

Αν θες την συμβουλή μου,κρατα την,αν εχεις αναγκη το ποτο για να εχεις κεφι,μαλον θα επρεπε να αναθεωρήσεις τις παρεες σου.
Δες τα οφ τοπικ,εχουμε λιωσει στο γελιο χωρις καν να πιουμε κατι,απλως για να περναει η ωρα.

Μπορείς να περνας καλα και χωρις ποτο,πιστεψε με ξερω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ τι εννοείς,καθως ειμαι Κρητικός,και αν δεν ανοιξουν 3-4 μπουκαλια σε καθε τραπεζι δεν γινεται δουλεια.

Να πηγαίνεις και να κατεβαζεις ξίδια και μετα να βαζεις δαχτυλο να τα βγάζεις,χμμ εσενα σου ακουγεται υγιηνο;
Οτι κανεις κανε το για τον εαυτο σου,αν θες υγιεινή ζωη,την ακολουθείς.
Μια ακομα συμβουλή μου ειναι να εισαι αληθινός στον εαυτο σου,μην κοροϊδεύεις τον εαυτο σου,να πλακώνεσαι στα ξίδια και τρεις και λιγο και μετα να τρεχεις στους διάδρομους και να σηκώνεις βαρη,δεν ειναι λιγο αντιφατικό;

Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου φιλοσοφια,φυσικα και δεν κατακρίνω αυτους που πίνουν και πανε γυμναστιριο,ο καθενας αλλωστε εχει αλλο σκεπτικο για την ζωη,δεν θα ζησουν οι αλλοι την ζωη του.

Θα σου προτείνω να ψαξεις λιγο τι κανει το αλκοολ στον οργανισμο,για να καταλαβεις καποια πραματα.

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## Ramrod

> Κατάλαβα.Να σου πω κάτι άλλο ρε αδερφέ έχω αποκτήσει μια κακή συνήθια άμα κάθομαι με παρέα και πίνω και συνήθως σκάνε κιάλλοι μετά συνέχεια δηλαδή ξεκινάμε πρώι κυριακή ψίνουμε και πίνουμε και μέχρι το βράδι σκάνε άτομα και εγώ επιδεί είμαι ακουσμένος τόσες ώρες και δεν μπορώ να χαλάσω την παρέα ούτε και θέλω βέβαια όταν φτάνω στο τέρμα βάζω δάχτυλο ξενερώνω και δώσε πάλι απο την αρχή το θέμα είναι ο οργανισμός μου κρατάει όλες τις θερμίδες?


Φιλε μου εγώ πρώτα έπινα ένα μπουκάλι για πλάκα...μόλις ξεκίνησα BB το σταμάτησα...δε πίνω ούτε μπυρα ούτε κρασί ούτε τίποτα αλκοολούχο. Επιτρέπω μόνο μέχρι 2 πότα κανένα σάββατο αν βγώ ή πάω σε καμία γιορτή και αυτά τα μισοπίνω με τύψεις. Αν θες μπορείς να το σταματήσεις. Σταμάτα τους μεζέδες και τα τσίπουρα και μη παρασύρεσαι. Ασε τους άλλους να πίνουν και εσύ απλά τσούγκρισε το ποτήρι...

----------


## Πεταλούδας

> Δεν εχει σχεση,το ποτο ειναι ποτο.Μην κοιτάς μονο τις θερμιδες του.
> Εγω θα σου πω να μην ξαναπιεις ποτε στην ζωη σου.Τωρα αν θα με ακουσεις η οχι ειναι δικο σου θεμα.
> 
> Αν θες την συμβουλή μου,κρατα την,αν εχεις αναγκη το ποτο για να εχεις κεφι,μαλον θα επρεπε να αναθεωρήσεις τις παρεες σου.
> Δες τα οφ τοπικ,εχουμε λιωσει στο γελιο χωρις καν να πιουμε κατι,απλως για να περναει η ωρα.
> 
> Μπορείς να περνας καλα και χωρις ποτο,πιστεψε με ξερω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ τι εννοείς,καθως ειμαι Κρητικός,και αν δεν ανοιξουν 3-4 μπουκαλια σε καθε τραπεζι δεν γινεται δουλεια.
> 
> Να πηγαίνεις και να κατεβαζεις ξίδια και μετα να βαζεις δαχτυλο να τα βγάζεις,χμμ εσενα σου ακουγεται υγιηνο;
> ...


Καταρχήν να ζήσει η ΚΡΗΤΗ.Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε σε ότι λες και δεν είσαι ο πρώτος που μου το λέει ένας γέροντας μου πε πως στα 25 με αυτό το ρυθμό που έπινα θα έχω πάθει κύρωση στο ήπαρ.Το πρόβλημα είναι οχι ότι δεν γνωρίζω τις συνέπειες άλλα λόγο μίμησεις που κάθε πιτσίρικας πέρνει ως παράδειγμα τον πατέρα του (και ο δικός μου του γ....άει τα μάτια) έφτασα να πίνω τόσο,οι παρεές παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο κατα την διάρκεια τις εφηβείας και σε επιρεάζουν πολύ εμένα τουλάχιστον με επιρέασαν και μάλιστα αρνητικά το θέμα είναι οτι έχω κάνει τρομερές προόδους και πιστεύω πως μέσα στο μήνα θα το έχω κόψει οριστικά διαφορετικά παιζοντάς το πότης εκτός του οτι το σώμα και το πνεύμα θα νοσεί η ζωή μου θα έχει ελάχιστη διάρκεια.

Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για το ενδιαφέρων σου και για την συμβουλή σου που ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από φιλική (αδερφική θα έλεγα) να σε καλά αδερφέ.

Υ.Γ

Οι πυργιότες είναι χειρότερη και τυνχάνω πυργιότης(δεν βγαίνει τσάμπα το όνομα :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Haris Pilton

Δεν κανει τιποτα φιλε Πεταλούδα,εδω ειμαστε για να ανταλλάζουμε γνωμες και να διευρύνουμε το μυαλο μας και αλλα σκεπτικα.
Καθως το φόρουμ ειναι μια ολοκληρη κοινότητα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Κουραγιο και υπομονη,πιστευω θα αλλαξεις σε αυτον τον τομεα.
Καλη δυναμη.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Zylo

> Το ξερω Μακη,σαρεσει να ειναι μεγαλη και μεταξενια για να την φας.


αφου ειδα οτι ασχολειστε πολυ με τοσα comments για κρεπες.....θελετε να ανεβασω video στις συνταγες πως να φτιαχνετε κρεπες(ζυμη)???δικη μου συνταγη ευκολη και δεν εχει μεσα τπτ το ιδιαιτερο απο υλικα :08. Toast:  :01. Smile:  :08. Toast:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Machiavelli

Αν δεν έχει ζάχαρη και αλεύρι να βάλεις, αλλιώς μη με κολάζεις καλύτερα.

----------


## Zylo

δεν εχει ζαχαρη...εχει ομως αλευρι  :01. Sad: ....αλλα αμα σκεφτεις οτι για 15 κρεπες σε μεγεθος τηγανιου αντιστοιχει με 3 κουπες αλευρι πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι πολυ....

----------


## Michaelangelo

Ρε παιδιά, δεν θα το πιστέψετε. Μπορώ να συγκρατηθώ στα πάντα, σε ΌΛΑ! Μπορώ να ζήσω μονο ασπράδια αβγού, υγιεινά φαγητά και συμπληρώματα (μπλιάχ, αλλα δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ στο παγωτό!!! (ειδικά εδώ στη Φινλανδία που είναι πολύ πιο φανταστικά και φθηνά κιόλας!). Δηλαδή, τι να πω? Αν μου τύχει μπορώ να κατεβάσω σε λίγη ώρα και ένα 2λίτρο!!! (και αναρωτιούνται κάποιοι που το βάζω!). πείτε μου ειλικρινά, ποσο κακό μου κάνω? Τόσες στερήσεις k.t.l. για αυτό?

----------


## Michaelangelo

δεύτερο  cheat, το ποτό! Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε, αλλα το μονο που δε στερήθηκα ποτε! Αν πάω έξω για να πιω, θα πιω! Και ποτε δεν είχα πρόβλημα με αυτό σε ότι αφορά το fitness μου.

----------


## Μαρία

> Ρε παιδιά, δεν θα το πιστέψετε. Μπορώ να συγκρατηθώ στα πάντα, σε ΌΛΑ! Μπορώ να ζήσω μονο ασπράδια αβγού, υγιεινά φαγητά και συμπληρώματα (μπλιάχ, αλλα δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ στο παγωτό!!! (ειδικά εδώ στη Φινλανδία που είναι πολύ πιο φανταστικά και φθηνά κιόλας!). Δηλαδή, τι να πω? Αν μου τύχει μπορώ να κατεβάσω σε λίγη ώρα και ένα 2λίτρο!!! (και αναρωτιούνται κάποιοι που το βάζω!). πείτε μου ειλικρινά, ποσο κακό μου κάνω? Τόσες στερήσεις k.t.l. για αυτό?



Καλα το παγωτο ειναι και μενα αδυναμια μπορω να το τρωω και χειμωνα,μου αρεσει οπως και να ειναι και να δοκιμαζω γευσεις!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## killer85

Βασικά πολλοί προτείνουν μια φορά στις 15 ημέρες μια παρασπονδία, εγώ δεν έχω κάνει αλλά αν θα κάνω μέσα σε μια μια μέρα μπορώ να καταναλώσω και 10.000 θερμίδες, και λίγο λέω...

----------


## Michaelangelo

Εγώ ξέρω κάτι επαγγελματίες που λένε ότι μια φορα την εβδομάδα μπορείς να φας ότι σαβούρα θες!  :01. Razz:

----------


## michelangelo

Pizza 4*4 όποιος έχει φάει αντιλαμβάνεται για τι αμβροσία μιλάμε, και στο καπάκι τούρτα φερέρο......
Στις μεγάλες πείνες τρώω και σουβλάκια με χιλίαδες κουβάδες σως και γύρο και kfc.......
Κακό τόπικ, ανοίγει την όρεξη.....

----------


## killer85

Επαγγελματίες? σε ποιον χώρο, αν εννοείς διατροφολόγους λέω να κρατήσω κάποια επιφύλαξη... πάντως γνωρίζω σε κάποιον που θέλει να παραμείνει κοντά στα ίδια κιλά... δηλαδή να φαίνεται αδύνατος και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η γράμμωση ίσως να ισχύει... τώρα σε περιπτώσεις που ΄χεις ψηλά τον πήχη δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Zylo

παιδια δε ξερω τι λετε εσεις αλλα εγω με την παρεα μου μαζευομαστε σε ενα σπιτι 4-5 ατομα 2 φορες το μηνα και περνουμε 4 κοτοπουλα(αν εχουμε τις καλες μας περνουμε 5 :01. ROFL: ) φτιαχνουμε μια super extra bomba σαλατα τηγανιζουμε καμια πατατα 1 μπυρα ο καθενας και αγιος ο θεος!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## killer85

Και πάλι δεν κάνεις καμία τρελή παρασπονδία... εγώ σου λέω να μαζευτούμε να φάμε μια pizza extra large ο καθένας και καμία καρμπονάρα να πιούμε κανένα λίτρο κοκα κόλα και στο καπάκι κανά κιλό παγωτό... αυτό μόνο για βραδυνό...

----------


## Ramrod

> Και πάλι δεν κάνεις καμία τρελή παρασπονδία... εγώ σου λέω να μαζευτούμε να φάμε μια pizza extra large ο καθένας και καμία καρμπονάρα να πιούμε κανένα λίτρο κοκα κόλα και στο καπάκι κανά κιλό παγωτό... αυτό μόνο για βραδυνό...


Αυτό πήγα να ποστάρω και εγώ!
Όσο για το απο κάτω αυτό ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Zylo

> Και πάλι δεν κάνεις καμία τρελή παρασπονδία... εγώ σου λέω να μαζευτούμε να φάμε μια pizza extra large ο καθένας και καμία καρμπονάρα να πιούμε κανένα λίτρο κοκα κόλα και στο καπάκι κανά κιλό παγωτό... αυτό μόνο για βραδυνό...


πριν κοιμηθεις μην ξεχασεις το γιαουρτακι......με το γιαουρτακι και ολα αυτα κανεις μια παρα πολυ καλη διατροφη..για αγελαδα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
πως την παλευεις ρε μεγαλε κιλο παγωτο 4χ4 και καρμποναρα και λιτρο κοκα κολα????μετα δε κουνιεσε να φανταστω....και εγω παω hut καμια φορα unlimited τρωω 4 πιτσες και δε ρουπωνω με τιποτα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> Επαγγελματίες? σε ποιον χώρο, αν εννοείς διατροφολόγους λέω να κρατήσω κάποια επιφύλαξη... πάντως γνωρίζω σε κάποιον που θέλει να παραμείνει κοντά στα ίδια κιλά... δηλαδή να φαίνεται αδύνατος και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η γράμμωση ίσως να ισχύει... τώρα σε περιπτώσεις που ΄χεις ψηλά τον πήχη δεν ξέρω.


Προφανως σε αθλητες ββ αναφερεται.Πολλοι το κανουν,ειναι ενας τροπος να ξεγελας το μεταβολισμος σου οταν κανει διαιτα.Δλδ μια φορα στις 15 αντι για 3000cal παρεις 6000 τι εγινε?

----------


## killer85

> Προφανως σε αθλητες ββ αναφερεται.Πολλοι το κανουν,ειναι ενας τροπος να ξεγελας το μεταβολισμος σου οταν κανει διαιτα.Δλδ μια φορα στις 15 αντι για 3000cal παρεις 6000 τι εγινε?



Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα γιατί μετά από δυο μήνες σκληρής προσπάθειας αυτή η ατασθαλεία μπορεί να σε κρατήσει σε ισορροπία... 

Άρα μια φορά στις 15 ημέρες καλό θα ήταν μια μικρή ατσθαλεία...?

----------


## Eddie

Γνωμη μου ειναι πως ναι.Καποιος που θελει να κανει διαιτα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και να χασει καποια κιλα,δε γινεται να ειναι καθε μερα πιστος.Και απ οσο ξερω δεν κανει κιολας γιατι κολλας.

Τωρα αν καποιος εχει βγει απο περιοδο ογκου και κανει 1-2 μηνες γραμμωση εκει δεν ξερω.Εγω δε θα εκανα καμια παρασπονδια.

----------


## killer85

> Γνωμη μου ειναι πως ναι.Καποιος που θελει να κανει διαιτα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και να χασει καποια κιλα,δε γινεται να ειναι καθε μερα πιστος.Και απ οσο ξερω δεν κανει κιολας γιατι κολλας.
> 
> Τωρα αν καποιος εχει βγει απο περιοδο ογκου και κανει 1-2 μηνες γραμμωση εκει δεν ξερω.Εγω δε θα εκανα καμια παρασπονδια.


Ένα δύο μήνες είναι μικρό χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος υπομονή, στην περίοδο συντήρησης όμως νομίζω πως είναι επιβεβλημένο...

----------


## panos21

Εγω απο junk food εχω αδυναμια στα  kfc  τα οποια  πιστευω οτι ειναι οτι πιο  βρομικο κυκλοφορει εκει εξω αλλα τωρα  το εχω σταματισει απο δεκεμβριο και αμα θελω κατι απεξω  περνω  κανα καλαμακι  στα καρβουνα :01. Mr. Green: 

 Αυτο το ποστ ειναι  υπουλο :01. Mr. Green:  3 η ωρα ξημερωματα δευτερας  σηκονομαι απο το κρεβατι  δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ξυπνησα  5 ωρες νωριτερα απο οτι συνηθος.

Ανοιγω το σιτε :01. Mr. Green:  και παω στον τομεα της διατροφης και ητανε αυτο το πρωτο ποστ.

Αρχιζω και διαβαζω και λετε μεσα κατι πιτσεσ κατι μπυρες κατι απο δω κατι απο κει εχει παει 4.30 η ωρα και ειμαι ετοιμοσ ντυμενος  να φυγω να παω  για βρομικο  στην καντινα :01. Mr. Green: 

 Διαφορες δικαιολογιες ερχονται  στο μυαλο μου οπως ειναι 500 μετρα μακρια ε να παω με τα ποδια και να γυρισω ολο και κατι θα καψω απο το βρομικο κλπ κλπ.(μιλαμε για ενα βρομικο καραβι ολοκληρο απο ψωμι δλδ στο πηγενελα θα εκαιγα οσες θερμιδες εχει  η γωνιτσα του ψωμιου)

 Τελικα λεω αστο δεν παω να φαω τετοιο πραμα και τρωω ενα γιαουρτι.

Δεν βαζω μυαλο ομως και εξακολουθω να διαβαζω το ποστ.και  η συνεχεια ητανε γλυκια με κατι κρεπες με κατι μερεντες μεσα...... εχει παει 7 το πρωι και ειμαι στο δρομο ετοιμοσ να παρω μισο κιλο φρεσκο ζεστο ψωμι και ενα βαζο νουτελα  και να γινει χαμος.

 παω στο μαναβη και λες και ητανε βαλτος ο τυπος ειχε μια κουτα νουτελα  απανω στο ταμειο και στο μυαλο μου γυρναει η σκεψη  απλα να τις ανοιξω ολες επιτοπου.

Τελικα δεν ξερω πως το καταφερα  αλλα με ρωταει τι θα παρεις και με βουρκομενα ματια του λεω βαλε μου  σε παρακαλω 10 αβγα.γυρισα σπιτι εφαγα 6 ασπραδια και βρωμη ηπια και 2 λιτρα νερο και ηρεμισα.

νομιζω κερδισα μια σκληρη μαχη  στον πολεμο με το λιπος :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## -beba-

Μια και είσαι επιρρεπής σε διατροφικές ατασθαλίες θα σου πρότεινα να μη ξαναμπείς στο εν λόγω τόπικ..........................................

Συγχαρητήρια πάντως που δεν υπέκειψες στον πειρασμό :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Καλα το παγωτο ειναι και μενα αδυναμια μπορω να το τρωω και χειμωνα,μου αρεσει οπως και να ειναι και να δοκιμαζω γευσεις!!!!


Με -30 βαθμούς έξω κατέβαζα 2λίτρο! Τι λες τώρα???

Πρέπει να είμαι πραγματικά πολύ άρρωστος!

----------


## -beba-

Εγώ πάλι παρότι είμαι απίστευτα λιχούδα το παγωτό με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορη.....Το πολύ πολύ να φάω μια φορά τον χρόνο.......................

----------


## Ramrod

> Με -30 βαθμούς έξω κατέβαζα 2λίτρο! Τι λες τώρα???
> 
> Πρέπει να είμαι πραγματικά πολύ άρρωστος!


Και να μην είσαι, αν το κάνεις αυτό μετά πολύ αρρωστος θα καταλήξεις!  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> Με -30 βαθμούς έξω κατέβαζα 2λίτρο! Τι λες τώρα???
> 
> Πρέπει να είμαι πραγματικά πολύ άρρωστος!


Η λυση εναι μια φιλε μου, ΟΝ Gold Standard με γευση Vanilla Ice Cream!

και καθαρισες!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## killer85

> πριν κοιμηθεις μην ξεχασεις το γιαουρτακι......με το γιαουρτακι και ολα αυτα κανεις μια παρα πολυ καλη διατροφη..για αγελαδα
> πως την παλευεις ρε μεγαλε κιλο παγωτο 4χ4 και καρμποναρα και λιτρο κοκα κολα????μετα δε κουνιεσε να φανταστω....και εγω παω hut καμια φορα unlimited τρωω 4 πιτσες και δε ρουπωνω με τιποτα


Αυτό σου είπα μόνο για βραδυνό... αν μπορούσες να δεις πόσο έτρωγα, τι έτρβγα και σε τι ποσότητες θα τρελενόσουν... βέβαια όσο ήμουν στο ποδόσφαιρο δεν έβαζα γραμμάριο, μόλις έκοψα την άθληση... άστα και τώρα το πληρώνω...

----------


## Ramrod

> ...κανεις μια παρα πολυ καλη διατροφη..για αγελαδα


Οι αγελάδες τρώνε μόνο χλόη...και είναι έτσι...αγελάδες!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Zylo

> Οι αγελάδες τρώνε μόνο χλόη...και είναι έτσι...αγελάδες!


μεταφορικα το εννοουσα βρε "ανοητε" :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> μεταφορικα το εννοουσα βρε "ανοητε"


Το κατάλαβα!!!
Προφανώς πλάκα κανω...!  :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green: 
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Zylo

> Το κατάλαβα!!!
> Προφανώς πλάκα κανω...!


αν σου πω οτι το καταλαβα??? :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Jud0ka

kontosoubli o.O

----------


## Zylo

> kontosoubli o.O


τι ειπες τωρα ρε θεε και πεινασα :08. Toast:

----------


## Jud0ka

> τι ειπες τωρα ρε θεε και πεινασα


χεχεχε!την αγαπη μ ειπα xD*κοντοσουβλι*<3

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Και να μην είσαι, αν το κάνεις αυτό μετά πολύ αρρωστος θα καταλήξεις!


Δεν το έχω κάνει μια και 2!  :01. Razz: 




> Η λυση εναι μια φιλε μου, ΟΝ Gold Standard με γευση Vanilla Ice Cream!
> 
> και καθαρισες!


Δεν έχω λεφτά, είμαι φτωχό!

----------


## aaabasilis

λουκανικαρες,κεμπακ και πανσετες παιδια..δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει κατι πιο βρωμικο και νοστιμο απο αυτα..

----------


## Zylo

> λουκανικαρες,κεμπακ και πανσετες παιδια..δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει κατι πιο βρωμικο και νοστιμο απο αυτα..


υπαρχει...πρωινο αυγα με μπεικον....σας κολασα??? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Haris Pilton

> λουκανικαρες,κεμπακ και πανσετες παιδια..δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει κατι πιο βρωμικο και νοστιμο απο αυτα..


Συγλινα  :02. Porc: 

 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> λουκανικαρες,κεμπακ και πανσετες παιδια..δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει κατι πιο βρωμικο και νοστιμο απο αυτα..


Κοκο...ρέτσι!  :01. Mr. Green: 
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

ρε σεις η πανσετα τι κακο εχει? αντε λιγο λιπος!

πιστευω βρωμικο βουτηγμενο στο βρωμολαδο και αντι για αλατι να σταζει πανω ο ιδρωτας του Γιαννη του καντινιερη εκει που ψηνεται!!!

----------


## Eddie

Πα'ι'δακια πρόβια,λάπα,κεμπαπ χοιρινο και προβιο και λιγο νεφραμια απο αρνακι να γλυψουμε κανα κοκκαλο.Τηγανητη πατατα με κεφαλοτυρι(x2),φετα λαδοριγανη η γαλοτυρι.Και φυσικα ροζε χυμα γιατι ειναι απο γνωστο..

Οποιος ερθει κερναω (τα κρασια γιατι φαγητο δε συμφαιρω)  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

big tasty,απο μακντοναλντς..

900 φευγα θερμιδες,κ 50κατι γρ προτεινη(του κωλου,απο κουνουπι πρεπει να ναι) :03. Bowdown: 

αλλα μαρεσει το ατιμοοοο :03. Thumbs Up: 

eddie,αν εννουσες εμενα στο αλλο θρεντ διονυσησ λεγομαι :02. Welcome:

----------


## Eddie

> eddie,αν εννουσες εμενα στο αλλο θρεντ διονυσησ λεγομαι


Ναι εσενα ελεγα,οκ λοιπον.Εμενα με λενε Βασιλη αν και το eddie κι αυτο μικρο και βολικο ειναι :08. Toast:

----------


## Zylo

> Πα'ι'δακια πρόβια,λάπα,κεμπαπ χοιρινο και προβιο και λιγο νεφραμια απο αρνακι να γλυψουμε κανα κοκκαλο.Τηγανητη πατατα με κεφαλοτυρι(x2),φετα λαδοριγανη η γαλοτυρι.Και φυσικα ροζε χυμα γιατι ειναι απο γνωστο..
> 
> Οποιος ερθει κερναω (τα κρασια γιατι φαγητο δε συμφαιρω)


αυριο που ειναι σαββατο ερχομαι...βαλε καρβουνο και θα το κανουμε λαμπογυαλο το σπιτι!!!(απο τα φαγητα)

----------


## Eddie

> αυριο που ειναι σαββατο ερχομαι...βαλε καρβουνο και θα το κανουμε λαμπογυαλο το σπιτι!!!(απο τα φαγητα)


χαχαχχ οκ!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

μα την Παναγια θα βγω απο διαιτα και με  τοσα σκατα που θα φαω θα με πανε νοσοκομειο..αλλα δε δινω δεκαρα

----------


## beefmeup

γιατρε οτι κ να λες σε χει φλομοσει στο κουακερ ο μακις,κ αρχιζεις να χεις παραισθησεις μου φαινεται..

κουακ-κουακ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sogoku

Οχτω ψωμακια[σαντουιτσ] με λουκανικο πατατες κρεμμυδι και μια κρεπα γλυκια.Αυτο ειναι το ρεκορ μου στα Σερρας.Ακομα με συζητανε.

----------


## Littlejohn

Το ρεκόρ μου σε κρεπάλη σαβούρας, πριν ακόμα ασχοληθώ με διατροφές και γυμναστήρια, ήταν 4 πίτσες σπέσιαλ οικογενειακές, 3 μερίδες πατάτες τηγανητές με τυρί-μπέηκον και κέτσαπ και καπάκια παγωτό aloma παρφέ 3 γεύσεις , το δίλιτρο...
Μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 20.000 θερμίδες σε μια καθισιά και φυσικά τα κατάφερα όλα...

Η πλάκα είναι ότι με ``ακολούθησε`` άτομο, βάρους 70 κιλών και δεν τα πήγε άσχημα. Εκείνος κατάφερε 3 πίτσες, όλες τις πατάτες και το μισό παγωτό...

-----------------------------------

Τώρα? Στην μισή πίτσα νιώθω φούσκωμα, μία ολόκληρη δεν παίζει ούτε με στοίχημα...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κοντοσούβλι προβατίνας παιδιά.. δεν υπάρχει. Θα πουλούσα και τη ψυχή μου στο διάολο για μια πιατέλα τώρα.



Τη δίαιτα μου μέσα......

----------


## vAnY

miam και μενα απο junk γνησιο food μαρεσει το κλασσικο bigmac  και το mc chicken... mmm!!!! :01. Razz: 
Καποτε ανετα ετρωγα 2 -3  συν τις απαιχτες πατατες τηγανητες... με κετσαπ..αλλα οχι οποια κι οποια,..... heinz the best !!! :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:  ...αντε να την ανακατεβα μελιγη μαγιονεζα hellmans....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## manos_

Death by chocolate απο fridays και διπιτα με γυρο κλασικα πραγματα.

----------


## Eddie

> Κοντοσούβλι προβατίνας παιδιά.. δεν υπάρχει. Θα πουλούσα και τη ψυχή μου στο διάολο για μια πιατέλα τώρα.
> 
> 
> 
> Τι δίαιτα μου μέσα......


Τωρα δε γινεται,αλλα αν περασεις καμια φορα απο Βολο μερια ελα να κερασω.Ξερεις τι κρεατα βγαζει η Θεσσαλια.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> Death by chocolate απο fridays


Πω ρε συ το συγκεκριμένο έιναι όντως θάνατος! Βασικά και οτιδήποτε άλλο απο fridays...

Παιδιά έλεος, αυτό το θέμα και το άλλο με τα hot babes κάθε φορά που βλέπω ποστ δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ήσυχος το βράδυ!
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Littlejohn

> miam και μενα απο junk γνησιο food μαρεσει το κλασσικο bigmac  και το mc chicken... mmm!!!!
> Καποτε ανετα ετρωγα 2 -3  συν τις απαιχτες πατατες τηγανητες... με κετσαπ..αλλα οχι οποια κι οποια,..... *heinz the best* !!! ...αντε να την ανακατεβα μελιγη μαγιονεζα hellmans....


Καλά ναι, η heinz σε τηγανιτή φρέσκια πατάτα είναι θάνατος...  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Πάντως από την ροή στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ, όπως και από πολλά γραφόμενα σε άλλα τόπικ, ένα συμπέρασμα βγαίνει...

Το forum πεινάει... Καταραμένηηη γράμμωση!!!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Zylo

κουβας καυτερες φτερουγες με πατατες και κοκα κολα απο KFC :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
οποιος εχει τρελα με τα καυτερα και δεν εχει δοκιμασει απλα χανει!!!!!

----------


## vAnY

:01. Mr. Green:  πειναει πειναει !!!!! χαχα....
---πωπω τι θυμηθηκα τωρα !!! στα Fridays ενα Jack Daniels Pork chops και για επιδορπιο ενα διπλο oreo cookie ice cream !!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ramrod

> κουβας καυτερες φτερουγες με πατατες και κοκα κολα απο KFC
> οποιος εχει τρελα με τα καυτερα και δεν εχει δοκιμασει απλα χανει!!!!!





> πειναει πειναει !!!!! χαχα....
> ---πωπω τι θυμηθηκα τωρα !!! στα Fridays ενα Jack Daniels Pork chops και για επιδορπιο ενα διπλο oreo cookie ice cream !!


Παιδά έλεος! έχω να πάω σε αυτά τα μαγαζιά μήνες...μη τα πάρω σβάρνα αυριο πρωϊ πρωϊ όλα μαζι...!

Καλα φιλε Zylo ξέρεις έτσι? Ο κουβάς zinger wings πάει μαζί με κουβά σως BBQ! και το twister μου άρεσε ένα φεγγάρι...

----------


## Levrone

παιδες εδω KFC και Fridays δεν εχει πραμα , αρα πειτε οτι θελετε γι αυτα!!!

στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδες εδω KFC και Fridays δεν εχει πραμα , αρα πειτε οτι θελετε γι αυτα!!!
> 
> στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα!


μπορει να μην εχει αυτα που λες,αλλα εχεις αλλα εκει κατω :01. Mr. Green: 

καθε φορα που κατεβαινω,ολο στα χωρια την βγαζουμε με κοψιδια..
ΠΟΛΥ κρεας στο καρβουνο μιλαμε :08. Turtle:

----------


## Napakos

γιατι παντα αυτο το topic να ανοιγει καλοκαιρινες περιοδους ... ??  grrrrrrrrr

----------


## NASSER

> γιατι παντα αυτο το topic να ανοιγει καλοκαιρινες περιοδους ... ??  grrrrrrrrr


Για να δοκιμαζεται η πειθαρχία σας!!!   :01. Smile:

----------


## Svein

Eγω θέλω να κανω cheat ( πιτσες κρεπες και ετσι ) εδω και κανα δίμηνο αλλα κρατιέμαι με νύχια και με δόντια παρα την περίοδο ογκου... :01. Sad:  !

----------


## NASSER

> Eγω θέλω να κανω cheat ( πιτσες κρεπες και ετσι ) εδω και κανα δίμηνο αλλα κρατιέμαι με νύχια και με δόντια παρα την περίοδο ογκου... !


κανε ενα αλλα με μετρο! Θα σε βοηθησει!

----------


## beefmeup

> κανε ενα αλλα με μετρο! Θα σε βοηθησει!


 :03. Thumb up: 

ε,ναι στο ογκο παντα βοηθαει η σαβουριτσα,κ ειδικα αν περνεις δυσκολα κιλα..εγω το κανω,με καποια φαγητα,αρκει να υπαρχει ποσοτητα προτεινης που να με καλυπτει,σε αυτα..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Τωρα δε γινεται,αλλα αν περασεις καμια φορα απο Βολο μερια ελα να κερασω.Ξερεις τι κρεατα βγαζει η Θεσσαλια..



Βασίλη έχω τη τύχη να γνωρίζω  :01. Mr. Green:  Περνάω συχνά-πυκνά απ' τα μέρη σας.

Στη Θεσσαλία και στην Ήπειρο έχω φάει τα καλύτερα κρέατα.
Ειδικά εκεί στον Αγ. Δημήτριο πάνω στον Όλυμπο.......ψψψψψ τι θυμήθηκα τώρα γμτ  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Eddie

> Βασίλη έχω τη τύχη να γνωρίζω  Περνάω συχνά-πυκνά απ' τα μέρη σας.
> 
> Στη Θεσσαλία και στην Ήπειρο έχω φάει τα καλύτερα κρέατα.
> *Ειδικά εκεί στον Αγ. Δημήτριο* πάνω στον Όλυμπο.......ψψψψψ τι θυμήθηκα τώρα γμτ


Χαχαχα,στην πλατεια απεναντι απο την εκκλησια?Διπλα στα κρεοπωλεια?Ξερω εχω φαει *και εκει*  :01. lol:   :01. lol: 

Λοιπον,η προταση ισχυει. :01. Mr. Green: 

Πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα να σαβουριαζεις με καποιον που εισαι στην ιδια φαση,λιγοτερες ενοχες μωρε.. :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Levrone

> Πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα να σαβουριαζεις με καποιον που εισαι στην ιδια φαση,λιγοτερες ενοχες μωρε..


και λιγοτερη ντροπη, γιατι οταν σαβουριαζω με φυσιολογικους ανθρωπους, εννοω ανθρωπους που και μεσα στην εβδομαδα μπορουν να φανε οτι θελουν, καταληγω στο τελος να ντρεπομαι για μενα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> και λιγοτερη ντροπη, γιατι οταν σαβουριαζω με φυσιολογικους ανθρωπους, εννοω ανθρωπους που και μεσα στην εβδομαδα μπορουν να φανε οτι θελουν, καταληγω στο τελος να ντρεπομαι για μενα


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο,μετα αμα ξαναπεις οτι κανεις διαιτα θα αρχισουν το δουλεμα,οτι δε προσεχεις,δε δινεις το 100%,τα ξερω τα χω φαει στη μαπα..γι αυτο απο δω και περα σαβουρα η solo η με ομο'ι'δεατη  :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Rise above

solo καλύτερα να boris να βγάζεις τα απαραίτητα επιφωνήματα όταν το κοψίδι αγγίζει τον ουρανίσκο σου  :08. Food:  :08. Food:  :08. Food:

----------


## Μαρία

Παιδια συμφωνω!!!!

----------


## beefmeup

αααατιμμμηηηηηη!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

μας κατεστρεψες μεσημεριατικα,κ ο καταλογος της ψησταρια που κανει ντελιβερι,ολο κ πλησιαζει προς το μερος μου..η εγω προς το δικο του.. :08. Food:

----------


## Μαρία

> αααατιμμμηηηηηη!!!
> 
> μας κατεστρεψες μεσημεριατικα,κ ο καταλογος της ψησταρια που κανει ντελιβερι,ολο κ πλησιαζει προς το μερος μου..η εγω προς το δικο του..



Δειξε χαρακτηρα και αυτοσυγκρατηση χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Manos1989

> αααατιμμμηηηηηη!!!
> 
> μας κατεστρεψες μεσημεριατικα,κ ο καταλογος της ψησταρια που κανει ντελιβερι,ολο κ πλησιαζει προς το μερος μου..η εγω προς το δικο του..


A το παθαίνουν κι άλλοι αυτό με τον κατάλογο? Νόμιζα μόνο στο δικό μου μυαλό στριφογύριζε σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.....νιώθω καλύτερα τώρα,thnx :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> Δειξε χαρακτηρα και αυτοσυγκρατηση χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαα


δεν εχω τπτ απο αυτα που αναφερεις..σαν ανθρωπος ειμαι σαν το φαγητο που τρωω,καθε μερα:φτηνος,ευκολος κ γρηγορος :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

κλαψ,λυγμ.. :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ramrod

Μερα cheat meal σήμερα οπότε γράφτε ότι θέλετε! Εγώ θα φάω...
μουχαχαχαχαχα  :08. Evil Fire:  
 :01. Razz:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Εγω δεν αντεξα χτες και εκει που εφαγα 2 φιλετακια κοτοπουλο σε ψωμακι και αλαδοτη πιτα με τζατζικι ντοματα κρεμυδι πηρα στο τελος και ενα γυρο κοτοπουλο με απολα και ισυχασα μετα απο καιρο

----------


## Levrone

ρε συ Μαρια τετοιες μερες τετοιες φωτο?

εμεινα στον τοπο ρε συ..  :01. Cursing:

----------


## Svein

> κανε ενα αλλα με μετρο! Θα σε βοηθησει!


Εγω σκευτομουν οταν λυγίσω να τα σαρώσω όλα  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  !

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Παιδια συμφωνω!!!!


Μαρια αυτο απο μερος σου δεν το περιμενα.
Σαμποταρεις τις προσπαθειες μας για γραμωση εν οψη του καλοκαιριου, για να εχετε μετα να λετε με τον νασερ για την κακη διατροφη, και οτι δεν ακολουθουμε τα αρθρα του φορουμ.
ΠΑΛΗΚΑΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΠΙΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΓΟΥΜΙΑ ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΖ.

----------


## giannis64

εσύ έτσι και αλλιώς δεν κάνεις γράμμωση ποτέ!!!!  εκτός και αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για τους αδερφούς!!!!!!!!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Μαρια πλησιασες πολυ κοντα για να παρεις τη φωτογραφια και ανησυχησαμε μηπως καηκες!!!!!!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## takisg

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!

τις προαλλες το βραδυ αργα κατα της 12.00 με επιασε μια λυσσα να το πω με αποτελεσμα να φαω οτι βρω μπροστα μου! ενα πιατο μακαρονια σκετα. ταχινι και μελι(4 κουταλιες απο το καθενα) με 4 φετες ολικης dinkel και merenda( περιπου 5 κουταλιες ) με μισο κουτι craker ααααα και ενα ντακο  :01. Unsure:  μετα απο μιση ωρα επεσα για υπνο ευτυχισμενος  :01. Razz: 

λοιπον κανω το λαθος και ανεβαινω ζυγαρια μετα απο 2 μερες τι πρωι και ημουν ακριβως ενα κιλο παραπανω!αν δεν καβω λα8ως ενα κιλο ειναι 7500 θερμιδες,ειναι δυνατον λοιπον να πηρα ενα κιλο σε ενα βραδυ η απλα ειναι κατακρατηση υγρων απο ολλα αυτα που σαβουριασα??

----------


## -beba-

> Καλημερα σε ολους!!!
> 
> τις προαλλες το βραδυ αργα κατα της 12.00 με επιασε μια λυσσα να το πω με αποτελεσμα να φαω οτι βρω μπροστα μου! ενα πιατο μακαρονια σκετα. ταχινι και μελι(4 κουταλιες απο το καθενα) με 4 φετες ολικης dinkel και merenda( περιπου 5 κουταλιες ) με μισο κουτι craker ααααα  και ενα ντακο  μετα απο μιση ωρα επεσα για υπνο ευτυχισμενος 
> 
> λοιπον κανω το λαθος και ανεβαινω ζυγαρια μετα απο 2 μερες τι πρωι και ημουν ακριβως ενα κιλο παραπανω!αν δεν καβω λα8ως ενα κιλο  ειναι 7500 θερμιδες,ειναι δυνατον λοιπον να πηρα ενα κιλο σε ενα βραδυ η απλα ειναι κατακρατηση υγρων απο ολλα αυτα που σαβουριασα??


Αυτό δεν ήταν cheat meal αυτό ήταν "η Αρτα και τα Γιάννενα" μαζί...............
Πρέπει να είχες πολλά απωθημένα για να τα φάς όλα αυτά. Μήπως "λιμοκτονείς" λιγάκι με την διατροφή σου και μετά σε πιάνει λιγούρα και θέλεις να τα φας όλα?Εξέτασέ το. 
Για να πήρες ένα κιλό λιγάκι δύσκολο............αλλά η κατακράτηση υγρών παίζει...

----------


## Manos1989

Μην ανησυχείς καθόλου!
Εγώ κάθε φορά που κάνω cheat meal,παίρνω 2 κιλά στο χαλαρό και έχω πάρει και 3!!!
Μέσα σε 3-4 μέρες έχουν φύγει και συνεχίζεται κανονικά η απώλεια :01. Razz: 
Βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής τόσα γλυκά δεν έχω φάει ποτέ σε cheat.

----------


## takisg

χαχααχ αρτα και τα γιαννενα ειναι λιγο ΄)  με επιασε μανια γιατι οντος το παρακανα αυτη την εβδομαδα.λογικα ναι ειναι κατακρατηση υγρων ΄))

----------


## KATERINI 144

νερα ειναι και ισως κρατησες και καμια παλετα απο αυτα που εφαγες.




> Αυτό δεν ήταν cheat meal αυτό ήταν "η Αρτα και τα Γιάννενα" μαζί...............


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## takisg

ε τοτε καθε εβδομαδα θα γινετε χαμος ΄)))

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ε τοτε καθε εβδομαδα θα γινετε χαμος ΄)))


Τέτοιο cheat δεν είναι για κάθε βδομάδα. 1 φορά το χρόνο και πολύ είναι  :01. Mr. Green: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Πέρα από την πλάκα τώρα, η απώλεια βάρους και λίπους είναι ένα ισοζύγιο θερμίδων. Θερμίδες που τρως vs θερμίδες που καις. 
Οι περισσότεροι κάνουνε το λάθος και μετράνε τις θερμίδες ημερησίως. Είναι σωστότερο να μετράμε τις θερμίδες εβδομαδιαίως.

Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα:

Έστω ημερήσιες θερμίδες συντήρησης 2500. 
Έστω ημερήσια πρόσληψη θερμίδων 2200. (Υποθερμιδική διατροφή)
Εβδομαδιαίως για συντήρηση πρέπει να καταναλώσεις 17.500 θερμίδες, ενώ για
γράμμωση 15.400 θερμίδες.

Εάν κάθε μέρα τρως 2200 θεωρητικά θα χάνεις βάρος. 
Το cheat όμως που έκανες, με ένα πρόχειρο υπολογισμό σου έδωσε 1600 θερμίδες.
Άρα στο τέλος της εβδομάδας έχεις φάει 15.400+1600=17.000 θερμίδες. 
17.500-17.000=500. Το θερμιδικό έλλειμμα στο τέλος της εβδομάδος είναι μόνο 500 θερμίδες, κι αυτό με τη προυπόθεση πως τηρείς με θρησκευτική ευλάβεια τη διατροφή σου τις υπόλοιπες μέρες.

Με έλλειμμα 500 θερμίδες πρέπει να παλεύεις μήνες για να χάσεις βάρος.


Αυτά τα λίγα από μένα, ελπίζω να μη σου χάλασα τη μέρα  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Littlejohn

Για να αποθηκεύσει ο οργανισμός 1 κιλό λίπους, θα πρέπει να δεχτεί 7500 θερμίδες παραπάνω από τις θερμίδες συντήρησης. Αν για παράδειγμα κάποιος έχει 2500 θερμίδες συντήρησης, θα πρέπει να φάει 10.000 για να βάλει 1 κιλό.
Αυτό λέει η θεωρία.
 Όμως και 10.000 θερμίδες να φας (ακόμα και σε μια καθισιά) στην πράξη αποδεικνύεται ότι ο οργανισμός δεν μπορεί να μεταβολίσει τόση τροφή και να αποθηκεύσει λίπος, τόσο γρήγορα. 

Ο οργανισμός αρχικά θα γεμίσει τις αποθήκες γλυκογόνου (μύες, συκώτι) και μετά θα προχωρήσει στην μετατροπή και τελικά στην αποθήκευση λίπους στα λιπώδη κύτταρα ή ακόμα και στην δημιουργία νέων λ.κυττάρων (στην περίπτωση που τα υπάρχοντα είναι ήδη στοκαρισμένα). Μέχρι να γίνει αυτή η διαδικασία, πολύ από την τροφή έχει ήδη απορριφθεί ως ένα βαθμό ανεπεξέργαστη (κοινώς έχει κρατήσει ένα ποσοστό της θερμιδικής της αξίας).

Πληροφοριακά, πολλά ζώα, επιδίδονται σε κοπροφαγία γι`αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο.

----------


## Manos1989

> Τέτοιο cheat δεν είναι για κάθε βδομάδα. 1 φορά το χρόνο και πολύ είναι 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα τώρα, η απώλεια βάρους και λίπους είναι ένα ισοζύγιο θερμίδων. Θερμίδες που τρως vs θερμίδες που καις. 
> Οι περισσότεροι κάνουνε το λάθος και μετράνε τις θερμίδες ημερησίως. Είναι σωστότερο να μετράμε τις θερμίδες εβδομαδιαίως.
> 
> Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα:
> 
> ...


Σωστό ακούγεται αυτό αλλά δεν νομίζω ο μεταβολισμός να δουλεύει σε τόσο ακριβή μαθηματικά πλαίσια.
Αμα ήταν έτσι όποιος κάνει cheat meal με 1 οικογενειακή και 1 κιλό παγωτό(γιαυτό σε πάω ρε sogoku :01. Razz: )θα έπρεπε όχι να χάνει,αλλά να παίρνει κιόλας...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Το παράδειγμα ήτανε για υποθερμιδική διατροφή 300 θερμίδων, όπως προτείνεται και είναι και το σωστότερο για τη προστασία της μυικής μας μάζας.
Εάν η διατροφή ήτανε υποθερμιδική 500-600-1000 θερμίδων τα αποτελέσματα των πράξεων θα ήτανε διαφορετικά. Ναι ακόμη και με ένα cheat meal θα συνεχίζαμε να χάνουμε.

Όλα αυτά είναι θεωρητικά και προϋποθέτουν πως η ημερήσια πρόσληψη είναι μετρημένη με ζυγαριά και σταθερή. Εαν κάποιος τρώει κουτουρού δεν ισχύει τπτ από τα παραπάνω. 
Όταν είμαστε ακριβείς στις θερμίδες τότε όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν

----------


## silk

αυτο δεν ειναι τσιτ μιλ φιλε.
τσιτ μιλ :
ψησαμε με την παρεα μου(απο τους 5 οι τρεισ γγυμναζομαστε σοβαρα και απο τουσ τρεις ο ενας ειναι ζωο 100κιλα κ πεταει κοιλιακους).
Κλασσικα κοτοπυλακια αλλα.πανσετες(τερμα στο λιπος)πιτες για σουβλακι,πατατες τηγανητες και μια σαλτσα και τα βουταγαμε ολα μεσα.κρασι και κοκα κολλα.
και κει που εχουμε τεζαρει λεμε δεν παμε να χτυπησουμε απο μια κρεπουλα γλυκια(θελαμε να περπατησουμε απο τσ τυψεις και οχι ν  κανουμε ντελιβερι:Ρ)
και κατα τις 2 χτυπησαμε και απο μια λευκη μπισκοτο.διαφορα στν ζυγαρια?καμια.
διαφορα στα νερα?αμελιτεα μπορει και καμια.
μια στο τοσο δεν τρεχει και τιποτα 1 καλο τσιτ.

----------


## Ramrod

> Σωστό ακούγεται αυτό αλλά δεν νομίζω ο μεταβολισμός να δουλεύει σε τόσο ακριβή μαθηματικά πλαίσια.
> Αμα ήταν έτσι όποιος κάνει cheat meal με 1 οικογενειακή και 1 κιλό παγωτό(γιαυτό σε πάω ρε sogoku)θα έπρεπε όχι να χάνει,αλλά να παίρνει κιόλας...


ο μεταβολισμός δουλευει με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια απ ότι μπορείς να υπολογίσεις. Αυτό που δεν είναι μαθηματικα σταθερό καθημερινά είναι οι ανάγκες του οργανιμσού αφού δεν και ακριβώς τις ίδιες θερμίδες κάθε μέρα...

Στη μια φορά λογικό είναι να μην χαλάει αισθητά το σώμα. Αν όμως σου γίνει συνήθεια και 2-3 φορες την εβδομάδα λες "έλα μωρε δε βαριέσαι" τότε σιγά σιγά θα δεις πως χαλάει η διατροφή...

για το ζυγισμα παίζει ρόλο τι ώρα ζυγίστικες αλλά και η κατακράτηση υγρών σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό...

----------


## beatshooter

Ekana προχτες ενα βραδυνο cheat meal...

1 μπεργκερ με γιαουρτι,ντοματα,μαρουλι,αγγουρι

1 αλλο με τυρι,μπεικον.....

 :02. Shock:  :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

παιδιά πλάκα κάνετε? Πρόσφατα σε έξοδο είχα πλακώσει πατατοσαλάτα, πατάτα γεμιστή με τυριά και αλάντικά, παπουτσάκια, άπειρη σαλάτα (απο αυτές που έχουν λιγότερα λαχανικά και περισσότερα απο τα υπόλοιπα), μια φιλετάρα(μην έχει ζωϊκό λίπος) καμια 300γρ(ψημένη) με κρεμα γάλακτος, μανιτάρια και ρύζι λευκό, ένα φιλετάκι ψαρονέφρι(μικρό, το βούτηξα απο δίπλα) με σως μουστάρδας, καρπούζι και παγωτό. Κρασί δεν ήπια, μη το ξεφτιλίσουμε!  :01. Razz: 

Αλλά εντάξει μια φορά στο τόσο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

> παιδιά πλάκα κάνετε? Πρόσφατα σε έξοδο είχα πλακώσει πατατοσαλάτα, πατάτα γεμιστή με τυριά και αλάντικά, παπουτσάκια, άπειρη σαλάτα (απο αυτές που έχουν λιγότερα λαχανικά και περισσότερα απο τα υπόλοιπα), μια φιλετάρα(μην έχει ζωϊκό λίπος) καμια 300γρ(ψημένη) με κρεμα γάλακτος, μανιτάρια και ρύζι λευκό, ένα φιλετάκι ψαρονέφρι(μικρό, το βούτηξα απο δίπλα) με σως μουστάρδας, καρπούζι και παγωτό. *Κρασί δεν ήπια, μη το ξεφτιλίσουμε!* 
> Αλλά εντάξει μια φορά στο τόσο...


χαχαχα αυτό μάρεσε :03. Thumbs Up: 
Εγώ θέλω να φάω μια πίτσα σε cheat meal μια φορά αλλά οι τύψεις με 3,500 θερμίδες ΔΕΝ παλεύονται!

----------


## sogoku

> χαχαχα αυτό μάρεσε
> Εγώ θέλω να φάω μια πίτσα σε cheat meal μια φορά αλλά οι τύψεις με 3,500 θερμίδες ΔΕΝ παλεύονται!



Oντως για τσιτ ειναι λιγες......

----------


## tommygunz

Ρε παιδιά μην συνεχίζετε με τα cheat meals... έχουν αρχίσει να μου τρέχουν τα σάλια με όλα αυτά που γράφετε! Δεν είναι σωστό...

(Αχ αυτός ο Σεπτέμβρης... Δε θα έρθει για να μπούμε στον όγκο...  Που θα πάει...)

----------


## fatals

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67879 παρεα με μερικες παγωμενες


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## nikos1234

εγω κανω 1-2  φορες τη βδπομαδα τχιτ.συνηθως την μια θα ειναι 2 πιτογυρα η μια πιτσα κ την 1η αν υπαρξει κατι [πιο ελαφυρ..πχ καμια σοκολατα κλπ...

----------


## psonara

συνηθως τα τσιτ μου ειναι με κρεπες,μπουγατσες και γαλατοπιτες!
χθες το σκηνικο αλλαξε!
ημουν καλεσμενη στα γενεθλια του βαπτισιμιου μου και ειχαν πλουσιο τραπεζι!εγω τιμησα το αρνι στη σουβλα!
εφαγα  1,5 κιλο αρνι ζυγισμενο ψημμενο με σαλατα και ζυμωτο ψωμι!ειχαν τυροπιτες,ζαμπονοτυροπιτες κτλ,πατατες,ρυζοσαλατες με μαγιονεζες,γαριδακια,γλυκα κτλ και ο,τι αλλο μπορειτε να φανταστειτε...αλλα εγω εφαγα μονο το αρνι και το ψωμι! :01. Razz: 
εσκασα αφου δεν δοκιμασα ουτε τουρτα!
ηταν η δευτερη φορα στη ζωη μου που εφαγα αρνι!το πασχα 1 κιλο και 200 γραμμαρια και χθες το ρεκορ  μου 1,5 κιλο! :01. Razz: 
σημερα ειμαι χαλια και το στομαχι μου βαρυ!ηθελα να ξερα ολο αυτο το κρεας θα γινει τουλαχιστον μυς η' τσαμπα εσκασα!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Το να στουμπωνεις με κρεας ειναι καλή στρατηγικη στο cheat!

Και γω χθες σε γιορτη επνιξα τον πονο μου με κοντοσουβλι προβατο-χοιρινο-κοτοπουλο!

Ημουν και απο προπονηση στηθους το απογευμα και ποδιων την προηγουμενη και μου εκατσε κουτι!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ηθελα να ξερα ολο αυτο το κρεας θα γινει τουλαχιστον μυς η' τσαμπα εσκασα!


Μην αγχωνεσαι,ολο για μυς θα παει...θα κατανεμηθει ισοποσα...μετρας ποσες ειναι οι μυικες ομαδες και το νουμερο αυτο το διαιρεις με το 1.5 που ειναι τα κιλα κρεατος,ετσι βγαζεις ποσο θα παρει η καθε μυικη ομαδα.

Το βασικο ειναι να κοιτας καθε φορα να τρως 0.5kg κρεατος παραπανω απο την προηγουμενη φορα,ωστε να βαζεις συνεχως μυς και να μη μενεις στασιμη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

> Μην αγχωνεσαι,ολο για μυς θα παει...θα κατανεμηθει ισοποσα...μετρας ποσες ειναι οι μυικες ομαδες και το νουμερο αυτο το διαιρεις με το 1.5 που ειναι τα κιλα κρεατος,ετσι βγαζεις ποσο θα παρει η καθε μυικη ομαδα.
> 
> Το βασικο ειναι να κοιτας καθε φορα να τρως 0.5kg κρεατος παραπανω απο την προηγουμενη φορα,ωστε να βαζεις συνεχως μυς και να μη μενεις στασιμη.


τωρα αυτο ισχυει η' με δουλευεις?να μην νιωθω τυψεις δηλαδη?
ασε που μου ελεγαν χθες ολοι τι στουμπωνεις με κρεας?φαε λιγη ζαμπονοτυροπιτα,λιγα τυροπιτακια,λιγα γλυκα απο δω λιγα απο κει και βαλε ενα κομματακι κρεας...και λεω ισως να εκανα βλακεια και το στομαχι μου να μην ηταν τοσο βαρυ αν ειχα φαει λιγο απ'ολα και οχι κρεας!βεβαια εφαγα και 3 φετες ζυμωτο ψωμι αλλα η σαλατα χωρις λαδι και αλατι ετσι?καλα αλατι δεν μ'αρεσει αλλα δεν εβαλα λαδι εκοψα αλλη εγω!κυρια ε? :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

χαχχα , εννοειται οτι σε δουλευει  :01. Mr. Green:  Δεν ξερω ποσα κιλα εισαι αλλα περισσοτερα απο 400-500 γραμμαρια ψημενο κρεας δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεσαι και εννοειται δε γινεται μυς (χαχα)

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

@psonara

Καλα τωρα,μ'εχεις για ατομο που θα δουλεψει τον αλλο? :01. lol: 

Ε αφου δεν εβαλες λαδι στη σαλατα κομπλε εισαι,αμα εβαζες θα υπηρχε προβλημα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## psonara

> @psonara
> 
> Καλα τωρα,μ'εχεις για ατομο που θα δουλεψει τον αλλο?
> 
> Ε αφου δεν εβαλες λαδι στη σαλατα κομπλε εισαι,αμα εβαζες θα υπηρχε προβλημα


καλα γενικα δεν σε εχω και για το πιο σοβαρο ατομο :01. Razz: 
ναι γι'αυτο το ειπα και εγω για το λαδι στη σαλατα :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Περα απο την πλακα,ωρες ωρες προσπαθουμε να καταλαβουμε αν τρολλαρετε ή ρωτατε στα σοβαρα αυτες τις αποριες-μαργαριταρια ορισμενοι :01. Unsure:

----------


## psonara

> Περα απο την πλακα,ωρες ωρες προσπαθουμε να καταλαβουμε αν τρολλαρετε ή ρωτατε στα σοβαρα αυτες τις αποριες-μαργαριταρια ορισμενοι



εγω αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν ρωτησα κατι απλα αναφερθηκε στο χθεσινο τσιτ τωρα αν εσυ καταλαβες κατι διαφορετικο δεν μπορω να κανω κατι γι'αυτο

----------


## 27εκατοσταχερι

psonara πόσο ζυγίζεις εάν επιτρέπεται? Γιατί 1,5 κιλό κρέας σε μια καθισιά και για γυναίκα δεν είναι λίγο, όσο μονοφαγική και εάν είναι γενικά η διατροφή σου..

----------


## psonara

> psonara πόσο ζυγίζεις εάν επιτρέπεται? Γιατί 1,5 κιλό κρέας σε μια καθισιά και για γυναίκα δεν είναι λίγο, όσο μονοφαγική και εάν είναι γενικά η διατροφή σου..


πρωτον τα κιλα μου τωρα ειναι 40 και το κανονικο μου βαρος ειναι 45.παντα εκει ημουν και μαλιστα εδειχνα κανονικη και οχι αδυνατη.
τωρα οσο για τη διατροφη μου δεν ειναι καθολου μονοφαγικη...και τα γλυκα μου εχω και γενικα ο,τι μ'αρεσει το τρωω.
το ξερω οτι για τα κιλα μου ειναι υπερβολικη η ποσοτητα αλλα εχω μια κακια συνηθεια...οταν μ'αρεσει κατι το τρωω μεχρι σκασμου...αυτο ειναι πολυ κακο γιατι φτανω τον εαυτο μου στα ορια του...παντως και χθες για ακομα 1 φορα εμειναν εκπληκτοι οι καλεσμενοι...αν δεν το εβλεπαν ειπαν ,δεν θα με πιστευαν!ελπιζω να μην το ξανακανω ομως γιατι η μετεπειτα αισθηση ειναι χαλια!; :01. Sad:

----------


## s0k0s

Απλα πραματα  :01. Razz:  (ελπιζω να μην πονεσαν οσοι ειναι στην γραμμωση  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## reborn

μετα απο καιρο σημερα πιτσα με ζυμη απο βρωμη,κετσαπ τυρια πιπεριες στιλ πιτσας και 5 κομματια παστιτσιο!!

----------


## sakistaz

Μετά από 6  βδομάδες πείνας μ έπιασε αμόκ.απ τις 9 το βράδυ μέχρι τώρα 1 οικογένειακο νιρβάνα,1γιγας σπέσιαλ,1πενιρλι,2 μικρά νιρβάνα,10 κρακερακια με μελι.καταστροφη λεμε

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

και μετα μια ενεση ινσουλινης για να επιβιωσεις

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Νομιζω οτι το μελι ηταν υπερβολη! Χαχα mayhem!

----------


## Valantis100

Για σας παιδια χτες εκανα το πρωτο μου μπανιο χαχα στην γερμνανια και ειχα ρεπο απο το γυμναστηριο..και μετα φευγοντας ο καθενας μασ πηρε παγωτο σκεφτηκα εχω να φαω πανο απο ενα χρονο αχαχα και ετσι πηρα 1 στην αρχη και μετα δεφτερο 2 ...αλλα μετα απο ωρα πηγαμε στην πολη και πηρα αλλα 3  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  μονο τα δυο εχω σε φοτο το ενα ητανε σε κυπελο το αλλο με δυο μπαλες και το τρητο  επησης δυο αλλα το 3 ειπα να βαλω μια (αφου ητανε να το κανω να το κανω σωστα να το ευχαρηστηθω μετα απο κανα χρονο παλη

----------


## Valantis100

μετα τα υποληπα ειχανε μονο μια μπαλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kwstasEV

κολοκυθακια γεμιστα με αυγολεμονο..λατρεια μεγαλη...εφαγα 2 πιατα..να ναι καλα η μανα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sakistaz

> και μετα μια ενεση ινσουλινης για να επιβιωσεις


 είχα πληκτρολογήσει το τηλ απ' το εκαβ ,σε ετοιμότητα ήμουν..



> Νομιζω οτι το μελι ηταν υπερβολη! Χαχα mayhem!


κ γω τις ενοχές για το μελι τις εχω..χαμος στο ίσιωμα λεμε

----------


## Ste16

Μετά από έξι μήνες καλής διατροφής και ένα καλό στέγνωμα ( μιας και ξεφορτώθηκα 15 κιλά ) αποφάσισα ότι το πρώτο αληθινό cheat meal έπρεπε να γίνει, γιατί μέχρι τώρα ξέφευγα μόνο σε ποσότητες στα cheat μου αλλά έτρωγα σωστά. Όσοι είναι απο θεσσαλονίκη νομίζω θα με καταλάβουν. μιαμιση μερίδα μπουγάτσα κρέμα απο τον Γιάννη στην μητροπόλεως με απλωμένο κανά κιλό νουτέλα απο πάνω και άχνη και ένα μεγάλο γάλα κακάο. περιττό να δηλώσω ότι το στομάχι μου κατάφερε να την κρατήσει μόνο δύο ώρες χαχα παρόλαυτα ήταν τέλειααααααααααααα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## billy89

Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα που είχα να βάλω γλυκό, πριν από λίγο μισό κιλό παγωτό όλο δικό μου! Και τώρα κοιτάω το άδειο κουτί με ενοχές... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sakistaz

παλι βρωμιά 1 κιλό παγωτό μονοκοπανιά κ ετοιμάζομαι για 2 πιτογυρα.καλο 15 Αύγουστο τωρα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν πειραζει Σακη χρειαζεται κ λιγο σαβουρα  :01. Razz:  για να περνεις  ψυχολογικη δυναμη για την συνεχεια.

----------


## sakistaz

Χρήστο επαθα υπερκόπωση.κακος ύπνος,άσχημη ψυχολογία,ελάχιστος υδατάνθρακας κ 13 μέρες σερί προπονες ο βλαξ..

----------


## a-mad

το καλυτερο τσιτ με 3,80 αυτο το ΤΕΡΑΣ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DENNISGR

Εγω παλι τρωω τς π@@@@ ...Πολυ φαει μιλαμε, σοκολατες , pizza, cake, γυρους , αναψυκτικα, και στο τελος κατεβαζω και μια diet coke  ετσι για να λεω οτι κανω διατροφη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ..
Ξερω δεν ειναι το καλυτερο να φας τοσα πολλα σε μια μεριδα , απλα κανω σπανια cheat meals :01. Smile:

----------


## DENNISGR

> Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα που είχα να βάλω γλυκό, πριν από λίγο μισό κιλό παγωτό όλο δικό μου! Και τώρα κοιτάω το άδειο κουτί με ενοχές...


χαχαχαχαχαχα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sakistaz

το χθεσινο βραδινο αμοκ ειχε 1 κιλο παγωτο, μισο κιλο κουκις κ μια παγκετα εβερεστ.τραβαει κ σημερα ομως λογω πεσμενης ψυχολογιας με ενα κιλο βουτηματα με μελι.καπου στο βαθος βλεπω κ καμια πιτσα σφηνα.βοηθεια μας...

----------


## No Fear

Σακη,τα βουτηματα αυτα εδω ειναι?Ωραια φαινονται! :02. Shock:

----------


## sakistaz

ναι φιλος..ασε λιωνουν στο στομα!μπορω να φαω ενα κιλο στη καθισια

----------


## magavaTOUT

αυτο με την χαλια ψυχολογια και τα cheats ειναι η μεγαλυτερη "ασθενεια" του bodybuilding πληθυσμου

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Παιδια ο γυρος θεωρειται cheat meal;
Γτ αυτο το μηνα εφαγα τουλαχιστον 15 φορες..
Κ εχασα ενα εκατοστο απο μεση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sakistaz

> αυτο με την χαλια ψυχολογια και τα cheats ειναι η μεγαλυτερη "ασθενεια" του bodybuilding πληθυσμου


δε ξερω για τους αλλους,οταν πιανω ακραια γραμμωση με πιανουν οι εμμονες..αλλα μια στο τοσο κανω το ξεσπασμα των 10.000 kcal.η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να γινεται αυτο,ποσο μαλλον αν δεν εχεις αγωνιστικους στοχους,απλα συμβαινει..

----------


## Mikekan

> το χθεσινο βραδινο αμοκ ειχε 1 κιλο παγωτο, μισο κιλο κουκις κ μια παγκετα εβερεστ.τραβαει κ σημερα ομως λογω πεσμενης ψυχολογιας με ενα κιλο βουτηματα με μελι.καπου στο βαθος βλεπω κ καμια πιτσα σφηνα.βοηθεια μας...


Δική σου συνταγή? Για πες!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sakistaz

αγοραστα ειναι.ενα δεκαρικακι το κιλο   :01. Razz:

----------


## No Fear

Tσαμπα πραμα!Στοκαρε αμεσα!!!

----------


## nikos123456789

εγω για ζελε κερασι τρελενομαιιι  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Κρεπα με ασπρη σοκολατα,3 μπαλες παγωτο,μπισκοτο,monster(καλα αυτο το πινω τσι κ αλλιως), γυρο χωρις πατατες κ χωρις σαλτσες και στο τελος μετα απο αυτα ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥ παγωτο..Πηγα με την παρεα ο καθενας στο σπιτι του, πηραμε ο,τι παγωτα ειχαμε βρεθηκαμε και τα φαγαμε

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Κρεπα με ασπρη σοκολατα,3 μπαλες παγωτο,μπισκοτο,monster(καλα αυτο το πινω τσι κ αλλιως), γυρο χωρις πατατες κ χωρις σαλτσες και στο τελος μετα απο αυτα ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥ παγωτο..Πηγα με την παρεα ο καθενας στο σπιτι του, πηραμε ο,τι παγωτα ειχαμε βρεθηκαμε και τα φαγαμε


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
πρεπει να φαγατε μεχρι σκασμου εσεις..
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

ουτε καν φουσκωσα βασιακ αλλα ητανε αρκετη ποσοτητα

----------


## Ανδρεας

> ουτε καν φουσκωσα βασιακ αλλα ητανε αρκετη ποσοτητα


μια χαρα..τα γλυκα δεν μας βλαπτουν εμας  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## hoffman

Ύστερα Από μεγάλη αποχή από τα cheats παιδιά εχθές με μπριζωσε η παρέα μου και ξέφυγα, πήγαμε για ποτό ήπια 4 τζιν τονικ περάσαμε από τους κοτοπουλαδες όση ξέρετε έφαγα σαντουιτσαρα με όλα τα υλικά δίπλα, επειδή ήμουν μεθυσμένος γύρισα Σπιτι έφαγα κοντουλες από φρούτα και μετά εμφανίστηκαν μπροστά μου και φιστίκια αιγίνης τα έφαγα και αυτά, και σήμερα που ξύπνησα είμαι από την μια μετανιωμένος και από την άλλη ικανοποιημένος  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

εχθες εκανα και εγω ενα cheat meal 2 σουβλακια!!! 1 καλαμποκοπιτα με γυρο κοτοπουλο πατατα ντοματα και 1 πιτα ολικης γυρο κοτοπουλο πατατα ντοματα  :01. Mr. Green:  
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stef25

Τη φωτό τι την ήθελες?Μας κόλασες μεσημεριάτικα :01. Razz: Με τις υγείες σου :08. Toast:

----------


## robgr77

Πω Πω ρε φίλε βραδυάτικα... (είναι 11 το βράδυ εδώ). Το μόνο που μου λείπει εδώ στην Αυστραλία είναι τα πιτόγυρα... 'Ασε.

----------


## Predator1995

> Πω Πω ρε φίλε βραδυάτικα... (είναι 11 το βράδυ εδώ). Το μόνο που μου λείπει εδώ στην Αυστραλία είναι τα πιτόγυρα... 'Ασε.


δεν εχει σουβλακια στην αυστραλια???  :02. Shock:

----------


## robgr77

Ασε σου λεω. Πρέπει ν αρχισω να φτιάχνω δικά μου.

----------


## shazam

Rob ευκαιρία λοιπόν να ανοίξεις ένα σουβλατζιδικο .τετοια μαγαζιά και σε στυλ μονοπώλιο θα πιάσει στην Australia και με τόσους ελληνες!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## robgr77

Μπα... Θα τα τρώω όλα εγώ. Θα πατωσει η επιχείρηση  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikoskom

Χθες Κυριακη..
αφου γουρουνιασα για τα καλα με κρεατα το μεσημερι..χτυπησα καπακι 10 παγωτα .
Το βραδακι μια κρεπα(σοκολατα ασπρη και μαυρη και μπισκοτο )
Μην ξεχασουμε και μια παγωμενη μπυριτσα...
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jam

καλα ρε συ και εγω που εφαγα 8 κομματια pizza νιωθω και χαλια, αν εκανα οτι εσυ θα επεφτα απο ουρανοξυστη τι να πω χαχαχαχα   :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Stiloabarth

Μετα απο 3 μήνες διατροφής προσεγμένης  απώλεια 17 κιλών σήμερα είχε γενέθλια η γυναικα και έκανα μια υπερβολή 5 κομμάτια πίτσα + ενα κομμάτι τούρτα το λίγο ενθαρρυντικό ήταν οτι πήρα 3 καψουλες fat blocker ας ελπίζουμε οτι σωσαμε κάτι!! Α και πάλι καλα που το μεσημέρι έφαγα σαλάτα με μπιφτεκια!!! Η τύψεις ειναι αμέτρητες!!

----------


## Ανδρεας

δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα ομως στην κυπρο νομιζω στην pizza hut υπαρχει all you can eat..πληρωνεις 6-7 ευρω και τρως ορισμενα ειδη πιτσας οσο θες..ειναι οτι πρεπει για μενα να το δοκιμασω συντομα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mikekan

Stiloabarth χρόνια σου πολλά καταρχάς!  :01. Smile: 

Μόνο καλό θα σου κάνει αυτό που έκανες μετά από 3 μήνες, να ξεκολλήσει λίγο ο οργανισμός σου! Μην σε ανησυχεί! 


Ένα περίεργο πράγμα ρε παιδί μου με τη pizza hut που θυμάμαι από όταν ήμουν φοιτητής όποτε είχε all you can eat δεν μπορούσα ποτέ μα ποτέ να φάω όσο όταν πλήρωνα. Ούτε σόδα να βάζανε μέσα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ανδρεας

χαχαχαχαχχχα ας ελπισω να αλλαξαν λιγο τα πραγματα και να μπορεις να τρως αρκετα τωρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Mpozos

με την αφορμή που βρίσκομαι σε "όγκο" χτύπησα μια μακαρονάδα full fat made by mother!

----------


## Predator1995

2 σπιτικες τουρτιτσες που καθησα και εφτιαξα για τα γενεθλια που ειχαν τα ξαδερφια μου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ..ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ..ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## AlexakisKon

ετσι κανεις cheat σαν αντρας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ανδρεας

τωρα μιλας σωστα  :03. Thumb up:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Redragon7

Sorry, για να καταλάβω : όλα αυτα τα χτύπησες μόνος σου σε 1 καθισιά ??

----------


## Fringe

χαχαχαχ δεν νομιζω βλεπω 2 αναψυκτικα οποτε υποθετω οτι ειναι για 2 ατομα.... Αν και εγω τα τρωω και μονος μου...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

τα 2 αναψυκτικα ειναι λογω του οτι τα 2 μπεργκερ ηταν προσφορα μαζί με κοκακολα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Redragon7

Αν όντως τα έφαγες όλα αυτά μόνος σου με τη μια, απλά είσαι ινδαλμα  :01. Smile: 
Εγω όταν cheatάρω Mac με το ζόρι καταφέρνω 2 quarter pounder (χωρίς πατάτες : είπαμε προσέχουμε τι τρώμε  :01. Smile:  ) και μια μεγάλη κοτομπουκιες...

Respect!

----------


## crazylord

μας έκανες μεγάλη ζημιά βραδιάτικα μέταλ!

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Σοκολατα, κρεπα μερεντα/μπισκοτο και 2 μπαλες παγωτο..μεσα στο κρυο με το παγωτα παγωσα ακομη περισσοτερο

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ασε εισαι'' μικρος ''΄ακομα χαχαχα

----------


## NASSER

Αυτά για μένα σε στιγμή cheat είναι ορεκτικά  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fatals

3 πανσέτες,1-2 μπριζολάκια, 2 χωριάτικα λουκάνικα, 2 σουβλάκια, 2 κεφτέδες, 1 κεμπάπ, 4-5 πίτες, μια σαλάτα με ντομάτα μαγιονέζα μαρούλι και κάτι παράξενα κασέρια, μια μελιτζανοσαλάτα, εναν κουβά πατάτες μια Fix για συνοδευτικό, και στο τέλος μια κρέπα με σοκολάτα(νουτέλα) και μπισκότο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Andria

> 3 πανσέτες,1-2 μπριζολάκια, 2 χωριάτικα λουκάνικα, 2 σουβλάκια, 2 κεφτέδες, 1 κεμπάπ, 4-5 πίτες, μια σαλάτα με ντομάτα μαγιονέζα μαρούλι και κάτι παράξενα κασέρια, μια μελιτζανοσαλάτα, εναν κουβά πατάτες μια Fix για συνοδευτικό, και στο τέλος μια κρέπα με σοκολάτα(νουτέλα) και μπισκότο


ΜΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΑ?  :02. Shock:  ΛΙΓΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΕΟ!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Mpozos

μετά την προπόνηση : 10 ασπράδια 35γρ γλυκόζη, μετά απο 15 λεπτά με πιάνει μια πείνα τρομερή και έφαγα 150γρ μέλι 500γρ γιαούρτι 2 % 200γρ ψωμί σταρένιο. 

10 λεπτά δεν πέρασαν με έπιασε υπνηλία...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιώργος 25

Πόσες θερμίδες να υπολογίσω αυτά. 3000 καλά είναι;

----------


## Mikekan

Ίσως και παραπάνω!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jannous44

το κουλουρι το πηρες για να φας κατι ελαφρυ?  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιώργος 25

> το κουλουρι το πηρες για να φας κατι ελαφρυ?


Το είδα εκεί και το λιγουρεύτηκα. Δεν πρέπει να ήταν και πολύ ελαφρύ αλλά σε σχέση με τα άλλα....

----------


## fatals

Mόνο αυτά;  :01. Razz:

----------


## nikos123456789

και εγω σημερα που λυγισα και εκανα 2 Cheat meal δεν πιστευω να πειραζει και αληθεια ουτε τυψεις δεν εχω

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Τυψεις με το cheat;
Εγω καθε μερα εχω cheat και το ευχαριστιεμαι πολυ..Νταξει ειναι και η ηλικια που λενε αλλα..

----------


## nikos123456789

Ναι γιατι το πρωι εφαγα μια lemon pie σε μεγεθος μπιφτεκιου και μετα ηθελα να φαω παγωτο.Και δεν βρηκα πουθενα.Και απο τα νευρα μου πηρα μπισκοτα και εφαγα το  μισο κουτι μαζι με την lemon pie.Της 16:00 ειχα ενα γευμα και της 17:00 παλι πειναγα.Και λεω δεν μαμιετε και εφαγα ενα κομματι τουρτα(ferrero roce)και τα υπολοιπα μπισκοτα.Κανονικα και να ηθελα να φαω παλι cheat meal επρεπε να περιμενω μια ωρα ακομα αλλα υγεια να εχουμε :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Mikekan

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά, μπήκατε όλοι στον ίσιο δρόμο?  :01. Mr. Green: 

Fatals που είσαι ρε ψυχή?  :01. Razz:

----------


## rey1989

πριν καμια εβδομάδα (όχι Τσικνοπέμπτη ) το βράδυ 5 ψωμιά πίτας στα κάρβουνα , ενα πιάτο σούπας πατάτες τηγανιτές , ενα πιάτο πανσέτες (αρκετές  :01. Mr. Green: ) , τζατζίκια/χωριάτικες κλπ 
μετά χτύπησα και ενα μισόκιλο κεικ σοκολάτα με γέμιση πραλίνα για να μου φύγει η λαδίλα και ένιωθα μια γλυκιά ζεστασιά , αγάπη παντού γύρω μου  :01. ROFL: 

μετά κατα τις 12+ πριν κοιμηθώ έφαγα και δυο γιαούρτια με κανέλα και αμύγδαλα αχχαχαχα

δεν μου λείπει τίποτα απο όλα αυτά βέβαια , το πρωινό μου ειναι κεικ βρώμης(με βανίλια , κομματιασμένο πορτοκάλι ή μήλο) με επικάλυψη σοκολάτας που φτιάχνω με κακάο/γάλα/βανίλια και λίγα αλεσμένα φουντούκια . Όλα ψημένα με κατάληλο τρόπο ώστε η σοκολάτα απο πάνω να μένει σχετικά υγρή και να μη στεγνώσει. (το ψήνεις στους 170-200 και την προσθέτεις τελευταία λεπτά απο πάνω).
έδωσα να δοκιμάσουν άτομα μαθημένα στα γλυκά και γούσταραν. Και χωράει μια χαρά στη διατροφή μου :08. Turtle: 

τώρα αν μου θυμηθεί να στεγνώσω μέχρι αηδίας προς το καλοκαίρι θα τα κόψω αυτά και θα φάω ποιο clean αλλα όσο βλέπω οτι ο μεταβολισμός ανεβαίνει καλά πάμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> για να προλαβω οσους πουν οτι ειμαι γατακι κ σιγα το cheat ειμαι κοπελα 1,73 65,5 19% bf και νιωθω οτι τα 17 κιλα που εχασα τα πηρα σε μιση μερα.... δεν ξερω για σας αλλα εγω δεν θελω να ξανατσιταρω ΠΟΤΕ.... οχι απο τυψεις αλλα γιατι νιωθω οτι αργοσβηνω κ το στομαχι μ το ιδιο....συνεχιζουμε την γραμμωσηηηη


ΔΩΣΕΕΕΕ ΠΟΝΟΟΟΟ ΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Ste16

χαχαχα προς το παρον δίνει πόνο το στομάχι μουυυυυ....  με παρηγορεί ότι αύριο θα είμαι όλη μέρα στο πόδι και το βράδυ έχω βάρη κ 2 ώρες προπόνηση  :01. Razz:

----------


## KOTSOS BB

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω μια απορια,για μεσσημεριανο εφαγα 2 μπιφτεκια με ρυζι ,μπροκολο και λιγη μουσταρδα.παρεπιπτωντος το ιδιο εγαγα κ το βραδυ μετα την προπονηση και το μονο που προσθεσα ηταν ενα κομματι φετα.
θεωρειται cheat ,η να μην ανυσηχω.Γενικα προσεχω πολυ την διατροφη μου σε βαθμο που κατανταω σπαστικος  :02. Shock: 
ειμαι 22 χρονων,186cm και 80 κιλα
ασχολουμε με gym2 χρονια περιπου
ευχαριστω

----------


## Mikekan

Όχι φίλε μου, μια χαρά φαγητό είναι.

----------


## just chris

φαε μια οικογενειακη μερεντα με κουταλι κ μετα ισως μιλησουμε για cheat

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Χρήστο τα 4 πιτογυρα μαΖι με 18 κομμάτια πίτσα και 1 λίτρο κόκα κολα θεωρούνται cheat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## just chris

αν δεν εβαλες μερεντα   οχι

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Που να βάλω μερεντα ρε στην πίτσα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fataoulas

> αν δεν εβαλες μερεντα   οχι


Mου βρηκε ο καφες απο τη μυτη ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## No Fear

Αυτο δεν το περιμενα!Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Κ γω εχω βαλει μερεντα μεσα στο παστιτσιο...εν τελει δε μαρεσε αλλα το΄κανα :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

> Κ γω εχω βαλει μερεντα μεσα στο παστιτσιο...εν τελει δε μαρεσε αλλα το΄κανα


αν δεν εχεις φαει κουραμπιε με κετσαπ και παφωτο με γαριδες δεν εχεις κανει τσιτ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Και γω που νόμιζα οτι εχω κανει το πιο ακραίο είχα βάλει αλάτι σε πάστα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ArgoSixna

μετά λέει εμένα τρελο ο χρήστος!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Εγω μπροστά σε αυτα που γραψατε ειμαι αγγελούδι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

> Που να βάλω μερεντα ρε στην πίτσα;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


υπαρχει κ το ενδεχομενο να τη φας σαν επιδορπιο,λεω εγω τωρα

----------


## just chris

μερεντα με δρακουλινια

----------


## SotosTheBoss

> υπαρχει κ το ενδεχομενο να τη φας σαν επιδορπιο,λεω εγω τωρα


 Για να φαω πίτσα σαν επιδόρπιο πρέπει να έχω φράουλες και σαντιγύ

----------


## just chris

ρε τη μερεντα ρε σαν επιδορπιο να φας,βαλε κ σαντιγυ κ φραουλες απο πανω.να καθεσαι σε μια λεκανη καθως τα τρως μονο!

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Ναι ξέρω αλλα δεν μ αρεςει ο συνδυασμός σοκολάτας με φράουλα 

Ενώ άντε πέταγα σε μια σπέσιαλ σαντιγί φράουλες καη καραμελομενα αμύγδαλα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mikekan

Αναγούλα μου ήρθε!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mpozos

χθες το βράδυ ξύπνησα απο πείνα και του έδωσα να μάθει  :01. Mr. Green:  

1 λάχανο ολόκληρο με μηλόξυδι και 1 μπρόκολο. 2 ωρες εκανα να κοιμηθώ επειδή το στομάχι εγινε σαν μπαλόνι...! σήμερα νιώθω υπέροχα αν εξαιρέστε οτι πήγα τουαλετα 4 φορες και....  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  . εεεε τι να κάνω απτο φάω 1κιλο μερέντα, την εβγαλα με 300-400 θερμίδες  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Mikekan

Σιγά το cheat ρε φίλε! Που είναι εκείνες οι σαντουιτσάρες που έτρωγες στη Κωνσταντινούπολη!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PanosDanis

Ρε σεις.. Εγω εχω ξεκινησει κανα 10 μηνο το γυμναστηριο τωρα ημουν στυλ skinny fat χωρις μυικοτητα.. πλεον ειμαι σε καλη κατασταση (οπως φαινεται στο avatar αλλα λιγο καλυτερα) και ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης για να φυγει το μαμημενο σωσιβιο που εχει απομηνει το προσπαθω απο τον προηγουμενο ιουλιο.. Να το πω τωρα ετσι γιατι δεν εχω να το πω με αλλα λογια.. Ποτε θα φτασω στο επιπεδο σας?  :01. Razz:  δηλαδη να εχω την στανταρ διατροφη μου και να κανω και ενα mega cheat οπως οι πιο πολλοι εδω περα.. γιατι καθε φορα π θα κανω ενα cheat π.χ ενα hot dog  (30 cm ψωμακι μαζι με ολα μεσα) (οποιος ξερει το vromiko στην καβαλας ξερει τι εννοω)  θολωνω, εχω φουσκωματα, μερικες φορες καουρες και νιωθω οτι πηρα λιπος ενω στην πραγματικοτητα δεν εχω παρει τιποτα και τρελενομαι, κατω η ψυχολογια κλπ.. Απο ποτε θα μπορω να τρωω κατι τετοια χωρις να με νοιαζει καθολου και οτι δεν θα εχω κανενα βημα πισω? Υπενθυμιζω ειμαι στην γραμμωση και απο λιγουρες αλλο τιποτα  :01. Razz:  Να κανω ενα μηνα υπομονη ακομα και απο σεπμτεβρη βουρ?  :01. Razz:  μακρηγορισα το ξερω.. αλλα ετσι ειμαστε εμεις οι newbees απο θεμα διατορφης  :01. Razz:

----------


## pantelisk

Σήμερα μέχρι στιγμής μόνο πρωινό 800 θερμίδες έφαγα. Σε λίγο το αποψινό προγραμματισμένο cheat meal και αυτή τη φορά τιμάμε τα mcdonalds. 

1 big mac
1 the italian (να το τιμήσουμε μιας και είναι για περιορισμένο χρόνο)
1 πατάτες τηγανιτές
1 coca cola
1 mcflury maltesers (επίσης να το τιμήσουμε μιας και είναι για περιορισμένο χρόνο).

----------


## beefmeup

> 1 mcflury maltesers (επίσης να το τιμήσουμε μιας και είναι για περιορισμένο χρόνο).


χμμμ,δεν το ειχα υποψιν αυτο..καλο δειχνει θα το ψαξω σημερα αν πεσω σε τπτ μακ.. :08. Food:

----------


## pantelisk

στην Κύπρο πάντως υπάρχει. Μέχρι και διαφήμηση στο ράδιο το 'χουν βάλει. Κάθε μέρα την ακούω και λύσσαξα τώρα 1 βδομάδα να περιμένω την σημερινή μέρα για να το φάω.

----------


## Sofo007

ρε παιδιά το cheat meal δεν επιβαρύνει τον οργανισμό με επιπλέον θερμίδες που δεν έχει μάθει να δέχεται?

και εντάξει, δέχομαι το cheat meal αλλά εδώ μέσα βλέπω για cheat days... δηλαδή όλες αυτές οι θερμίδες δε θα επιβαρύνουν τον οργανισμό με αποτέλεσμα να φέρει ανεπιθύμητα αποτελέσματα? λίγο τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ...

----------


## DimitrisT

Οι επιπλεον θερμιδες θα γινουν λιπος. Αλλα ενταξει δε νομιζω να κανουν ΚΑΘΕ μερα cheat day. 
Καθαρα για ψυχολογικους λογους γινεται.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

7 σοκολάτες, μπουγάτσα με μερέντα και μπισκότα με μερέντα και μετά προπόνηση πίνοντας monster.

----------


## ArgoSixna

> 7 σοκολάτες, μπουγάτσα με μερέντα και μπισκότα με μερέντα και μετά προπόνηση πίνοντας monster.



Έλα , πες αλήθεια.. μετα απο αυτα δεν εκανες "προπονηση" στην τουαλετα??

----------


## Nive

Πωωωω....αυτό δεν λέγεται cheat meal....αυτό λέγεται πλυντήριο-λιπαντήριο!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Μα γιατι το λες αυτο;  :01. Mr. Green: 
Κανοντας κατι προχειρους υπολογισμους το παιδι κατεβασε γυρω στο πεντοχιλιαρο  :01. Razz:

----------


## xristos12

ολοι πανω κατω τα ιδια cheat εχουμε απο οτι βλεπω   :01. Smile:   ειμαστε αμαρτωλοιιι  :01. Razz: 

το δικο μου cheat meal: με τη σοκολατα αμυγδαλου τρωω εμμονες μεσα στην εβδομαδα,σουβλακια,κανενα γλυκο πχ πανακοτα και το καλοκαιρακι βαφλα με παγωτο και σιροπακι απο πανω μμμ πωπωπω τι μου θυμησα  :01. Smile:

----------


## raiden

Δυο μπαλες nuts and berries yogurt απο Δωδωνη !!Σιροπι σοκολατας και τρουφες στα extras ..

----------


## PanosDanis

Σήμερα σε μια καφετέρια τσάκισα μια βαφλα με πραλινα σοκολάτα, παγωτό στρατσιατελα, oreo, μπανάνα και σαντιγί και καπάκι ένα μεγάλο sandwich με πολλά καλούδια  την επόμενη εβδομάδα πάλι cheat

----------


## Alexander123

ακουω γνωμες ...  :08. Turtle:  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

μια γνωμη ειναι να ψαχνεις λιγο πρωτα πριν ανοιξεις θεμα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Nive

...άλλη γνώμη είναι για ποιο θέμα θες γνώμη? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Alexander123

> μια γνωμη ειναι να ψαχνεις λιγο πρωτα πριν ανοιξεις θεμα


οκ  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Alexander123

> ...άλλη γνώμη είναι για ποιο θέμα θες γνώμη?


για τα δικα σας cheat meal  :01. Razz:

----------


## Andreas_Pro

Τι εννούμε όταν λέμε cheat meal, το ανθυγιεινό ή κάτι με το οποίο ξεφεύγουμε σε ημερήσιο ισοζύγιο θερμίδων. Μου φαίνεται αρκετά επικίνδυνο για την υγεία, προσωπικά μόνο κανα παγωτό τρώω 1 φορά το μήνα. Δεν είμαι απο τους ανθρώπους που τρελαίνονται για φαγητό έτσι κι αλλιώς και τα απ' έξω με αηδιάζουν ως 1 βαθμό

----------


## Mpozos

αυτη η φωτογραφία παει με πολύ αγάπη σε όσους με κατέστρεφαν τα βράδια, οταν εκανα δίαιτα το 2014! ρόδα ειναι και γυρίζει κυρίες κ κύριοι!



ποσα θερμιδες ακουμπήσαμε;;;;;

----------


## Panos1976

Πωωωωω ρε φιλε ..... 
Το πιατακι και το χαρτι ζυγιζουν τοσο πολυ;;;;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> αυτη η φωτογραφία παει με πολύ αγάπη σε όσους με κατέστρεφαν τα βράδια, οταν εκανα δίαιτα το 2014! ρόδα ειναι και γυρίζει κυρίες κ κύριοι!
> 
> 
> 
> ποσα θερμιδες ακουμπήσαμε;;;;;



Τί είναι αυτό βρε Κωσταντίνε ούτε μέχρι οισοφάγο δεν φτάνει......όταν φάω σουβλάκι ο αριθμός κατανάλωσης είναι το 3 :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  (βέβαια τα τρώω χωρίς πατάτες).

----------


## Predator1995

γιατι χωρις αυτα δεν παμε πουθενα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## FatCap

> γιατι χωρις αυτα δεν παμε πουθενα


Φερε και απο δω τπτ ρε μαστορα  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Eggbo

> αυτη η φωτογραφία παει με πολύ αγάπη σε όσους με κατέστρεφαν τα βράδια, οταν εκανα δίαιτα το 2014! ρόδα ειναι και γυρίζει κυρίες κ κύριοι!
> 
> 
> 
> ποσα θερμιδες ακουμπήσαμε;;;;;


64 γραμμαρια ολο το πιτογυρο? Στην σαλονικα τοσο ειναι οι πατατες  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> γιατι χωρις αυτα δεν παμε πουθενα


Ο ρε φιλε...

----------


## bocanegra180

643 γραμμάρια είναι.

----------


## beefmeup

περιορισμενο πιτογυρο..

----------


## Predator1995

> Φερε και απο δω τπτ ρε μαστορα


το cheat meal ειναι θρησκεια χαχαχαχα και αξιζει μεγαλο σεβασμο εχω παραααα πολλα τετοιααα γευματατα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

στα τσιτ ειμαι μαστορας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 











οταν λεμε πιτογυρα τοσα εννοουμε παντα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Δύο κρέπες σοκολάτα+ 1 club.....


COCA COLA ZERO..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Γαμώτο δεν άντεξα και παρήγγειλα σουβλάκια....αιώνια χοντρός  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

> Δύο κρέπες σοκολάτα+ 1 club.....
> 
> 
> COCA COLA ZERO.....
> 
> Γαμώτο δεν άντεξα και παρήγγειλα σουβλάκια....αιώνια χοντρός


χαχαχαχα coca cola ZERO παντα και παντου για να προσεχουμε την ζαχαρη εννοειται χαχαχαχ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Μάγκες εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφία αλλά όποιος θέλει με πιστεύει....όταν σταμάτησα την γράμμωση που χα κάνει και ήμουν 63kg την σταμάτησα με:

1 ταψί σουφλέ
6 παγωτά
4 σοκολάτες
2 κοκα κόλες
1 κανονικό γεύμα κοτόπουλο+ρύζι (μην ξεχνάμε και την διατροφή  :01. Mr. Green: )

Σε μία καθισιά.

Έκανα 4 ώρες να σηκωθώ απ'το κρεβάτι.

----------


## Predator1995

> Μάγκες εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφία αλλά όποιος θέλει με πιστεύει....όταν σταμάτησα την γράμμωση που χα κάνει και ήμουν 63kg την σταμάτησα με:
> 
> 1 ταψί σουφλέ
> 6 παγωτά
> 4 σοκολάτες
> 2 κοκα κόλες
> 1 κανονικό γεύμα κοτόπουλο+ρύζι (μην ξεχνάμε και την διατροφή )
> 
> Σε μία καθισιά.
> ...


εγω θα σε πιστεψω γιατι μια φορα εκανα κατι παρομοιο με σουβλακια παγωτα και μπισκοτα με 1,5 κιλο μερενετα αλλα εκεινο το βραδυ (  :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:  )



















οριστε φαγητα να χορτασει ολος ο κοσμος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μια παρακληση ρε μαγκες,μη βαζετε ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ γαμω :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vaggan

predator ελπιζω τα τσιτ μιλ να μην ειναι και αυτα κλεμμενα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## bocanegra180

> Μάγκες εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφία αλλά όποιος θέλει με πιστεύει....όταν σταμάτησα την γράμμωση που χα κάνει και ήμουν 63kg την σταμάτησα με:
> 
> 1 ταψί σουφλέ
> 6 παγωτά
> 4 σοκολάτες
> 2 κοκα κόλες
> 1 κανονικό γεύμα κοτόπουλο+ρύζι (μην ξεχνάμε και την διατροφή )
> 
> Σε μία καθισιά.
> ...


Με όλα αυτά μαζί δεν έπαθες δηλητηρίαση? Μάλλον είσαι πολύ γερό στομάχι αλλά όλα αυτά μαζί σαν επικίνδυνο μου ακούγεται.

----------


## Predator1995

> predator ελπιζω τα τσιτ μιλ να μην ειναι και αυτα κλεμμενα


καπου εκει στο βαθος ο vaggan προσπαθει να γινει αστειος παλι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  αστο δεν το εχεις χρειαζεσαι δασκαλο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eggbo

> περιορισμενο πιτογυρο..


Χααααχχααχαχα





> 643 γραμμάρια είναι.


Ααα ναι οντως δεν το ειδα.

Και τελος παντων εφαγα ενα βρωμογυρο με ο,τι ποιο ανθυγιεινο βρηκα μπροστα μου  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Με όλα αυτά μαζί δεν έπαθες δηλητηρίαση? Μάλλον είσαι πολύ γερό στομάχι αλλά όλα αυτά μαζί σαν επικίνδυνο μου ακούγεται.


Boca μια φορά στην εστία του πανεπιστημίου φάγαμε 30 άτομα....Είχε μόνο αρακά. Την επόμενη μέρα οι 29 είχαν δηλητηρίαση, εγώ ήμουν μια χαρά  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> καπου εκει στο βαθος ο vaggan προσπαθει να γινει αστειος παλι  αστο δεν το εχεις χρειαζεσαι δασκαλο


ειναι για τους 2-3 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## procop

> γιατι χωρις αυτα δεν παμε πουθενα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109635
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109636
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109637
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109638
> ...


Φιλος πρεπει να χεστηκες!!!

----------


## FatCap

> Μάγκες εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφία αλλά όποιος θέλει με πιστεύει....όταν σταμάτησα την γράμμωση που χα κάνει και ήμουν 63kg την σταμάτησα με:
> 
> 1 ταψί σουφλέ
> 6 παγωτά
> 4 σοκολάτες
> 2 κοκα κόλες
> 1 κανονικό γεύμα κοτόπουλο+ρύζι (μην ξεχνάμε και την διατροφή )
> 
> Σε μία καθισιά.
> ...


Το στομαχι σου πρεπει να ναι κτηνος  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Επειδη ειμαι μαζοχας, παρολου που κανω διαιτα, αεροβικες κλπ για απωλεια λιπους, διαβασα αρκετες σελιδες χθες το βραδυ 

Καποιος γραφει γιατι κανετε cheat meals και δεν τρωτε ενδιαμεσα καποια  βρωμικα, σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες. Η απαντηση ειναι αφενώς αν ενταξεις μεσα στα υγιεινα γευματα σαβουρα οσο λιγη κ να ειναι, ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι σταδιακα θα χαλασει η διατροφη- σου με γεωμετρικη προοδο, γιατι ο οργανισμος ειναι προγραμματισμενος να ζηταει λιπαρες τροφες για λογους επιβιωσης. Αφετερου οσο και να φας σε ενα cheat meal, δεν μπορει να απορροφησει τοσες θερμιδες πχ 5000 Kcal σε μια καθισια, τα υπολοιπα τα αποβάλλει. Οποτε 1 φορα στις 15 μερες  να παρεις και 1000-1500 θερμιδες σαβουρα δε λεει κατι. Βεβαια δεν ειμαι τις αποψης εκτος αν καποιος λιωνει στη γυμναστικη οτι ειναι καλο και πιο συχνα απο 2 φορές το μηνα. Γιατι μετά γινεται συνηθεια. Εγω εκανα καθε μερα cheat meal και καταντησα να εχω νορμαλ βαρος με πολυ λιπος. Ημουν 90 κιλα 1,85 με 22% λιπος. Τραγικα πραγματα δηλαδη.  Μην παρασυρεστε απο τα βιντεο με τους φαρμακωμενους που τρωνε καθε μερα mc donalds και πιτσες γιγας και εχουν 8% λιπος. Αν εισαι νατουραλ ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο να πιασεις καλα επιπεδα

Εγώ μολις πιασω τα κιλα που θελω, δηλ πεσω απο 85 στα 80 και δω οτι ειμαι σε καλα επιπεδα γραμμωσης θα κανω ενα επικο cheat meal Και θα το ποστάρω εδω. Μαλλον θα περιλαμβανει, κρεπες, Burger, και βαφλα με πολυ σοκολατα γαλακτος

----------


## procop

Ειναι και θεμα οργανισμου
Πχ ατομα που βαζουν ευκολα κιλα αρα και λιπος, με τν σαβουρα ξεφευγουν
Ομως εχω παραδειγματα ατομων διπλα μου, με λιπος 7-8 τοις εκατο σχεδον με βαρος λιγο κατω απο το υψος τους, και τρωνε 3 φορες την εβδομαδα πιτσα, κρεπα, κτλ και ειναι οκ απο λιπος..αυτοι ειναι εκτομορφοι.
Παντως η σαβουρα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει σε μικρες ποσοτητες και λιγο πιο συχνα, γιατι μολις σου ερθει εντονη επιθυμια τα γ@μ@ς ολα.. εγω αν δεν φαω τιποτα για 2 εβδομαδες απο σαβουρα, τοτε μπορει για 3-4 μερες να τρωω σαν γουρουνι και να γινοναι σκατα..βεβαια αυξομειωνω βαρος ευκολα.

Αλλωστε ολα καλα ειναι με μετρο, και η γναστικη και το φαγητο..η υπερβολη δεν αξιζει εκτος και αν ειναι καποιος αγωνιστικος που εκει εχει αλλους στοχους

----------


## Predator1995

ξεθάβοντας φωτογραφιες απο παλια τσιτ μιλ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## codbo2

Παιδια εγω σημερα μετα απο 2 μισι μηνες χωρις γληκο ξεσπασα...κανα 3αρι σπιτικες μπαρες δημητριακων(ειχαν και λιγη ζαχαρη μεσα αλλα τα κυριοτερα βρωνη κακαο σταφιδες)κανα 2 κομματια κεικ και στανιαρα...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panhell34

Predator,ζηλεύω τα cheat meal σου,ειδικά τα πιροσκί και τα γλυκά με έχουν στείλει!ξαφνικά πείνασα   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

> Predator,ζηλεύω τα cheat meal σου,ειδικά τα πιροσκί και τα γλυκά με έχουν στείλει!ξαφνικά πείνασα


τα cheat meal ειναι η αγαπημενη μου φαση :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  ειδικα οταν εκανα cheat day ξυπναγα στις 8 το πρωι και εφτιαχα καρμποναρα με 1 κιλο μακαρονια 3 κρεμες γαλακτος τυρι τριμμενο μπεικον μανιταρια και 1,5 λιτρο κοκα κολα ( zero παντα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## bocanegra180

Φίλε predator κάθε πότε τα τρως αυτά? Καμιά εξέταση αίματος έχεις κάνει? Είναι υπερβολικά νομίζω. Σε κάθε εικόνα έχεις τρελές ποσότητες από ζάχαρη και από κακά λιπαρά.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## Predator1995

> Φίλε predator κάθε πότε τα τρως αυτά? Καμιά εξέταση αίματος έχεις κάνει? Είναι υπερβολικά νομίζω. Σε κάθε εικόνα έχεις τρελές ποσότητες από ζάχαρη και από κακά λιπαρά.


καθε 6 μηνες κανω εξετασεις αιματος και ειναι ολες κομπλε κανενα απολυτως προβλημα φιλε  :01. Smile:  τρωω υπερβολικα στα τσιτ καθε 10-15 μερες αλλα το τσεκαρω κιολας μην βγει καμια στραβη και τρεχουμε ακομα δοξα το θεο κομπλε ειμαι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

> 


καλη ορεξηηηηηηηη ωραια φαινονταιιιιιι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Πω αυτα τα πιτογυρα του Cobra_Style με σκοτωσαν βραδιατικα, και να πεις οτι εχω κ πολυ καιρο που κανω διατροφή 1 μηνα κ κατι. Μαλλον ειμαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας. Αλλοι κανουν διατροφες για χρονια  :01. Sad: 

Tα συγκεκριμενα μου αρεσαν γιατι δεν τα ειχαν χτισει στην προτηγανισμενη πατατα, οπως κανουν πολλοι για να βαλουν ελαχιστο κρεας

----------


## beefmeup

> . Αλλοι κανουν διατροφες για χρονια


σωπα φιλε μην τα λες αυτα..
ελαχιστοι το κανουν αυτο, κ απο εμπειρια εχουν κ ενα Α μεγεθους κάλο στον εγκεφαλο για να κανουν κατι τετοιο..
ολοι οι υπολοιποι φουμαρα πουλανε οτι κανουν κ καλα..

----------


## vaggan

> Πω αυτα τα πιτογυρα του Cobra_Style με σκοτωσαν βραδιατικα, και να πεις οτι εχω κ πολυ καιρο που κανω διατροφή 1 μηνα κ κατι. Μαλλον ειμαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας. Αλλοι κανουν διατροφες για χρονια 
> 
> Tα συγκεκριμενα μου αρεσαν γιατι δεν τα ειχαν χτισει στην προτηγανισμενη πατατα, οπως κανουν πολλοι για να βαλουν ελαχιστο κρεας


χωρις προτιγανισμενη πατατα το σουβλακι ειναι για πεταμα

----------


## tsao

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι...υπαρχει καποιος εδω μεσα που εκανε μια cheat day ασ πουμε και λιπωσε γιατι σημερα μετα απο καιρο τσακισα κεικ πορτοκαλι σπιτικο κανα πενταρι κομματια μια μπανανα με φυστικοβουτυρο και κρανμπερρυ και γλυκο του κουταλιου...ακομα πειναω και δεν εχω γεμισει τις μπαταριες μου..λεω να τσακισω και δυο πιτογυρα το βραδυ αλλα εχω και το φοβο μην παχυνω βλεπετε...υπαρχει κανενας

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## beefmeup

κανεις, φιλε..ολοι λιπωσαμε στο τελος..

----------


## tsao

Δηλαδη??? Λες να εχω παχυνει την τεταρτη π θα παω για ζυγισμα???οχ μη μ λες τετοια

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lila_1

πιες ενα χωνευτικό ρακόμελο που καιει τα λίπη και είσαι τζετ

----------


## tsao

Ααχαχχα....δν ξερω τι λετε ξυπνησα το πρωι ενιωθα φουσκωμα ζυγιστηκα [+1.5 κιλο] φρικαρα και δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου...τωρα τι γινεται.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

> Ααχαχχα....δν ξερω τι λετε ξυπνησα το πρωι ενιωθα φουσκωμα ζυγιστηκα [+1.5 κιλο] φρικαρα και δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου...τωρα τι γινεται.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


υγρα ειναι μεσα σε 2-3 προπονησεις θα εχουν φυγει και εγω μετα τα τσιτ μου ξυπναω +1-2 κιλα ωραια εε και?? θα δεις σε 2 προπονησεις 3 το πολυ θα εχουν φυγει ολα αυτα, και σιγα το τσιτ που εκανες... που να εκανες cheat day οπως κανω εγω τοτε να δεις πως θα ησουν :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tsao

Χαχαχχα...οκ ρε φιλε και γω νομιζα οτι ειναι λιπος...δεν πιστευω να λιπωσω ομως εε??ναι σε χω δει κανεις γερα cheat...τι δι##$@λο το στομαχι σ πρεπει να ναι πριονι...  :01. Wink: παντως καλα ητανε παρολλο που σημερα ειμαι για εμμετο...πρωινο ενα γιαουρτι με λιγο βρωμη δν μπορουσα αλλο....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Αν βάζαμε λίπος έτσι ζήτω που καήκαμε! Τι είναι μία σταγόνα στον ωκεανό;

----------


## tsao

> Αν βάζαμε λίπος έτσι ζήτω που καήκαμε! Τι είναι μία σταγόνα στον ωκεανό;


Χαχα δικιο εχεις τσαμπα οι τυψεις δηλαδη?? Μακαρι...υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσεξω τωρα για δυο τρεις μερες?? Δηλαδη να φαω λιγοτερο η κατι τετοιο....αλλα εχω σοβαρο στομαχοπονο και ανυσηχω...λεω να κανω μια ωρα σχοινακι το απογευμα αντι για μιση...οποτε μπορω το τσιτ να το κανω καθε κυριακη ελευθερα εεε???

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

> Χαχα δικιο εχεις τσαμπα οι τυψεις δηλαδη?? Μακαρι...υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσεξω τωρα για δυο τρεις μερες?? Δηλαδη να φαω λιγοτερο η κατι τετοιο....αλλα εχω σοβαρο στομαχοπονο και ανυσηχω...λεω να κανω μια ωρα σχοινακι το απογευμα αντι για μιση...οποτε μπορω το τσιτ να το κανω καθε κυριακη ελευθερα εεε???
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


εγω θα σου ελεγα αν θες να κανεις cheat day να την κανεις καθε 12-15 μερες, αν θες να κανεις cheat meal τοτε να το κανεις καθε κυριακη, εγω οποτε ηθελα να του γ@@@@ω καθε 15 μερες εκανα cheat day αλλα ετρωγα πολυ ξεκιναγα να τρωω απο τις 8-8:30 το πρωι αλλιως καθε κυριακη ετρωγα 3-4 σουβλακια και καμια κρεπα/βαφλα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tsao

Οκ αυτο θα κανω...απλα ειχα να φαω παραπανω κανα 2μισαρι μηνες και ξεσπασα τι να κανω....εκανα μια cheat day αλλα απο το μεσημερι και μετα ))) :01. Wink: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsao

> εγω θα σου ελεγα αν θες να κανεις cheat day να την κανεις καθε 12-15 μερες, αν θες να κανεις cheat meal τοτε να το κανεις καθε κυριακη, εγω οποτε ηθελα να του γ@@@@ω καθε 15 μερες εκανα cheat day αλλα ετρωγα πολυ ξεκιναγα να τρωω απο τις 8-8:30 το πρωι αλλιως καθε κυριακη ετρωγα 3-4 σουβλακια και καμια κρεπα/βαφλα


Απλα πρεπει να προσεξω κατι αυτες τις μερες η κανονικα τη διατροφη μου..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

> Απλα πρεπει να προσεξω κατι αυτες τις μερες η κανονικα τη διατροφη μου..
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


εγω εκανα κανονικα την διατροφη μου και την προπονηση μου δεν αλλαξα κατι αντε να εβαζα λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα αλλα μεχρι εκει

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Εγω πιστευω το cheat meal, εχει λογικη μονο γι αυτους που κανουν αγωνιστικη προετοιμασια και τρωνε καθε μερα τα ιδια πχ φιλετο κοτοπουλο. Για οσους εχουν ποικιλια στη διατροφη τους πχ ζυμαρικά, μοσχαρι, κοτοπουλο, πατατες, ρυζι, λαχανικα, ψαρια, μπιφτεκια, φρουτα κλπ. Απλα δεν εχει κανενα νοημα, ειναι ενα παιχνιδι του μυαλου, απαξ κ τρως σχεδον απο τα παντα, ποιος ο λογος να σαβουριασεις; Αν πιεζεσαι πολυ τοτε ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ καθε μερα φιλετο κοτοπουλο, φαε και λιγο πιο λιπαρο κρεας δε χαλασε ο κοσμοσ μια στο τοσο για αλλαγη. Δηλαδη ειναι καλυτερο να τρως φιλετο και μετα 1 φορα τη βδομαδα να τρως 15,000 θερμιδες mcdoanalds πλαστικουρα; Δηλ τι; σου δινει αλλοθι το γυμναστηριο να τρως σκατα; Για μενα τα cheat meal ειναι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος.

Και στην τελικη αν δεν αντεχεις τη σπαρτιατικη διατροφή, μαλακωσε την λιγο, βαλε κ κανα γλυκακι κ λιγο τυρι. Τα cheat meals, ειναι σαν να λες δεν καπνιζω κ δεν πινω αλκοολ ολοι τη βδομαδα και αθλουμαι, αλλα καθε Σαββατο κατεβαζω 1 μπουκαλι ουισκυ και 2 πακετα Marlboro cheat day. Οχι φιλε μην ψαχνεις αλλοθι, επειδη εισαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας. Γενικα το λεω, δεν αναφερομαι σε καποιον συγκεκριμενα. *Αναφερομαι ΠΡΟΠΑΝΤΩΣ στον εαυτο ΜΟΥ*

----------


## Predator1995

> Εγω πιστευω το cheat meal, εχει λογικη μονο γι αυτους που κανουν αγωνιστικη προετοιμασια και τρωνε καθε μερα τα ιδια πχ φιλετο κοτοπουλο. Για οσους εχουν ποικιλια στη διατροφη τους πχ ζυμαρικά, μοσχαρι, κοτοπουλο, πατατες, ρυζι, λαχανικα, ψαρια, μπιφτεκια, φρουτα κλπ. Απλα δεν εχει κανενα νοημα, ειναι ενα παιχνιδι του μυαλου, απαξ κ τρως σχεδον απο τα παντα, ποιος ο λογος να σαβουριασεις; Αν πιεζεσαι πολυ τοτε ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ καθε μερα φιλετο κοτοπουλο, φαε και λιγο πιο λιπαρο κρεας δε χαλασε ο κοσμοσ μια στο τοσο για αλλαγη. Δηλαδη ειναι καλυτερο να τρως φιλετο και μετα 1 φορα τη βδομαδα να τρως 15,000 θερμιδες mcdoanalds πλαστικουρα; Δηλ τι; σου δινει αλλοθι το γυμναστηριο να τρως σκατα; Για μενα τα cheat meal ειναι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος.
> 
> Και στην τελικη αν δεν αντεχεις τη σπαρτιατικη διατροφή, μαλακωσε την λιγο, βαλε κ κανα γλυκακι κ λιγο τυρι. Τα cheat meals, ειναι σαν να λες δεν καπνιζω κ δεν πινω αλκοολ ολοι τη βδομαδα και αθλουμαι, αλλα καθε Σαββατο κατεβαζω 1 μπουκαλι ουισκυ και 2 πακετα Marlboro cheat day. Οχι φιλε μην ψαχνεις αλλοθι, επειδη εισαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας. Γενικα το λεω, δεν αναφερομαι σε καποιον συγκεκριμενα. *Αναφερομαι ΠΡΟΠΑΝΤΩΣ στον εαυτο ΜΟΥ*


οταν ακουλουθας την ιδια διατροφη και τρως συγκεκριμενα τροφιμα για ενα διαστημα το σωμα σου συνηθιζει και μετα απο ενα σημειο κολλαει αυτος ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που οι περισσοτεροι κανουν cheat meal και ο αλλος ειναι οτι μετα απο 7-8-10 -20 μερες θες να φας και κατι το λιπαρο δεν ειπα να τρως 30.000 θερμιδες αλλα 1-2 ελευθερα γευματα δεν θα χαλασουν τον οργανισμο σου ισα ισα θα τον βοηθησου να καψει περισσοτερα μετα στην ουσια εχει 2 θετικα το να κανεις cheat meal:

1)Λεπτινη: Ειναι μια πρωτεινη που παραγεται απο λιπωδη ιστο που βοηθα στη ρυθμιση του σωματικου βαρους και της μαζας του λιπους επηρεαζοντας την ορεξη και την ενεργειακη ισορροπια του σωματος.
Την περιοδο υποθερμιδικης διατροφης η παραγωγη αυτής της πρωτεινης πεφτει και μια βομβα θερμιδων θα ηταν οτι πρεπει για να επιστρεψει τα επιπεδα παραγωγης της στο φυσιολογικο

2)Ψυχολογια: Την περιοδο που παλευουμε για να χασουμε το λιπωδη ιστο απο επανω μας, η διατροφη μας δεν αποτελειτε απο λιχουδιες  που θα μας ικανοποιησουν γευστικα.
Ετσι ενα γευμα με το αγαπημενο μας φαγητο η πιτσα θα μας ικανοποιησει και θα μας κρατησει τουλάχιστον ψυχολογικά

δεν ειναι αναγκη λοιπον κατα την γνωμη μου παντα να πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου τοσο πολυ και να του στερεις πραγματα που ναι μεν σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις ειναι απλα κενες θερμιδες αλλα προσφερουν μια ψυχολογικη ενεση και σε βοηθουν και επισεις με την cheat day ανεβαζεις και Τ3/4 καθως μειωνεται οταν ειμαστε σε διαιτα

----------


## vaggan

> Εγω πιστευω το cheat meal, εχει λογικη μονο γι αυτους που κανουν αγωνιστικη προετοιμασια και τρωνε καθε μερα τα ιδια πχ φιλετο κοτοπουλο. Για οσους εχουν ποικιλια στη διατροφη τους πχ ζυμαρικά, μοσχαρι, κοτοπουλο, πατατες, ρυζι, λαχανικα, ψαρια, μπιφτεκια, φρουτα κλπ. Απλα δεν εχει κανενα νοημα, ειναι ενα παιχνιδι του μυαλου, απαξ κ τρως σχεδον απο τα παντα, ποιος ο λογος να σαβουριασεις; Αν πιεζεσαι πολυ τοτε ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ καθε μερα φιλετο κοτοπουλο, φαε και λιγο πιο λιπαρο κρεας δε χαλασε ο κοσμοσ μια στο τοσο για αλλαγη. Δηλαδη ειναι καλυτερο να τρως φιλετο και μετα 1 φορα τη βδομαδα να τρως 15,000 θερμιδες mcdoanalds πλαστικουρα; Δηλ τι; σου δινει αλλοθι το γυμναστηριο να τρως σκατα; Για μενα τα cheat meal ειναι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος.
> 
> Και στην τελικη αν δεν αντεχεις τη σπαρτιατικη διατροφή, μαλακωσε την λιγο, βαλε κ κανα γλυκακι κ λιγο τυρι. Τα cheat meals, ειναι σαν να λες δεν καπνιζω κ δεν πινω αλκοολ ολοι τη βδομαδα και αθλουμαι, αλλα καθε Σαββατο κατεβαζω 1 μπουκαλι ουισκυ και 2 πακετα Marlboro cheat day. Οχι φιλε μην ψαχνεις αλλοθι, επειδη εισαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας. Γενικα το λεω, δεν αναφερομαι σε καποιον συγκεκριμενα. *Αναφερομαι ΠΡΟΠΑΝΤΩΣ στον εαυτο ΜΟΥ*


ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος ειναι να τρως συνεχεια καθαρα πιστευοντας οτι αμα χαλασεις το φαγητο σου με σαβουρα θα εξανεμισθουν τα μυικα κερδη η θα χαλασει το σωμα τα παντα εχουν να κανουν με την ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ που τρως  σαβουρα  και οχι με το οτι θα φας

----------


## tsao

Συμφωνω μ αυτο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Το cheat meal είναι ξεκάθαρα ένα ψυχολογικό εργαλείο. Διατροφικά, δεν υπάρχουν οφέλη. Απλά το χρησιμοποιούμε για να σπάσει λίγο την ρουτίνα της αυστηρής διατροφής και να μας προσφέρει μια στιγμή χαλάρωσης. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι επαγγλεματίες Bodybuilders, κάνουν ένα μεγάλο cheat meal μετά τους αγώνες ως ανταμοιβή για τον εαυτό τους για όλη την προσπάθεια που κατέβαλαν. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, σε περίοδο αγώνων, κάνουν εξωπραγματικές προσπάθειες για να είναι όσο πιο ανταγωνιστικοί γίνεται...οπότε είναι λογικό, μετά από τέτοια προσπάθεια, θέλουν να χαλαρώσουν με ένα cheat meal παρέα με φίλους.

Φυσικά για εμάς, που δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες BB, η κατάσταση με το cheat meal είναι λιγό διαφορετική. Πολλοί ξεφεύγουν από τους στόχους και οδηγούνται σε παρεκτροπές. Εγώ μετά από τόσα χρόνια, μέσα από την δικιά μου εμπειρία και από γνωριμίες άλλων ανθρώπων που ήθελαν να αλλάξουν το σώμα τους, κατάλαβα ότι λίγοι έχουν το dedication να συνεχίσουν σε υψηλά επίπεδα. Δεν μιλάω για επαγγελματίες, αλλά για απλούς ανθρώπους με την δουλειά τους, την οικογένειά τους και τα προβλήματά τους. Δυστυχώς είναι τέτοιο το stress και οι απαιτήσεις στην καθημερινή ζωή, που αρκετοί ξεχνάνε το όνειρο που είχαν κάποτε για τα six pack και για ένα ωραίο υγιές σώμα.
Και δεν βγάζω απ'έξω τον εαυτό μου. Τα τελευταία 2.5 χρόνια έχω μπει σε μια φάση στασιμότητας. Δεν έχω χαλάσει το σώμα μου, αλλά ούτε σημειώνω πρόοδο. Το θετικό είναι ότι έχω συνηθίσει τον bb τρόπο ζωής, οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα παρατήσω. Ακόμη ακολουθώ την διατροφή, αλλά δεν είναι πια τόσο αυστηρη, ενώ δεν κάνω πια περιόδους όγκο-γράμμωσης. Απλά έχω μείνει στάσιμος. Και άμα πάρω κανα παραπανίσιο κιλό το χειμώνα, φροντίζω το καλοκαιράκι να κάνω λίγη αερόβια ώστε να έρθω στα καλά μου.

----------


## procop

> Εγω πιστευω το cheat meal, εχει λογικη μονο γι αυτους που κανουν αγωνιστικη προετοιμασια και τρωνε καθε μερα τα ιδια πχ φιλετο κοτοπουλο. Για οσους εχουν ποικιλια στη διατροφη τους πχ ζυμαρικά, μοσχαρι, κοτοπουλο, πατατες, ρυζι, λαχανικα, ψαρια, μπιφτεκια, φρουτα κλπ. Απλα δεν εχει κανενα νοημα, ειναι ενα παιχνιδι του μυαλου, απαξ κ τρως σχεδον απο τα παντα, ποιος ο λογος να σαβουριασεις; Αν πιεζεσαι πολυ τοτε ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ καθε μερα φιλετο κοτοπουλο, φαε και λιγο πιο λιπαρο κρεας δε χαλασε ο κοσμοσ μια στο τοσο για αλλαγη. Δηλαδη ειναι καλυτερο να τρως φιλετο και μετα 1 φορα τη βδομαδα να τρως 15,000 θερμιδες mcdoanalds πλαστικουρα; Δηλ τι; σου δινει αλλοθι το γυμναστηριο να τρως σκατα; Για μενα τα cheat meal ειναι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος.
> 
> Και στην τελικη αν δεν αντεχεις τη σπαρτιατικη διατροφή, μαλακωσε την λιγο, βαλε κ κανα γλυκακι κ λιγο τυρι. Τα cheat meals, ειναι σαν να λες δεν καπνιζω κ δεν πινω αλκοολ ολοι τη βδομαδα και αθλουμαι, αλλα καθε Σαββατο κατεβαζω 1 μπουκαλι ουισκυ και 2 πακετα Marlboro cheat day. Οχι φιλε μην ψαχνεις αλλοθι, επειδη εισαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας. Γενικα το λεω, δεν αναφερομαι σε καποιον συγκεκριμενα. *Αναφερομαι ΠΡΟΠΑΝΤΩΣ στον εαυτο ΜΟΥ*


Φιλε τα εχεις λιγο μπερδεμενα στο μυαλο σου
Βασικα cheat μπορεις να κανεις με 2 πιτογυρα που αντε να ειναι 800 θερμιδες...δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να φας 15000 θερμιδες(το ανεφερες για εμφαση)

Οι περισσοτεροι που ηταν σπαρτιατες πολυ συντομα παρατησαν την γυμναστικη
Παν μετρον αριστον θα ελεγα ..ψυχαναγκασμος ειναι αν πιστευειςοτι επειδη δεν τρωω σωστα δεν φτιαχνω

Εχω 2 γνωστους, που βγαινουμε για ποτο και πινουν περιε εστω και 1 φορα που θα βγουν για ποτο στις 15 μερες
Πιτσα δεν υπαρχει στο μενου
Εχουμε παει για φαγητο, μου λενε πριν παμε θα τα γ@μησουμε ολα και καθομαστε στο τραπεζι, βαζουν λιγο σαλατα και κρεας 100 γρ και νιωθουν οτι τα γ@μησαν ολα...λολ
Το αποτελεσμα, υψος, -4 κιλα βαρος απο το υψος, και μυικοτητα νορμαλ..ενασχοληση με γυμναστικη 5+,χρονια ...και οταν τους πεις για φαγητο η ποτο εξαφανιζονται.

Να χεσω το ββ (νατουραλ, ερασιτεχνικα παντα) αν δεν χαιρεσαι και την ζωη σου
Η σαβουρα οπως λες πχ για εμενα ειναι η κρεπα..στα @@ρια μου αν ειναι 11% λιπος χωρις φλεβονια αν μπορω να τρωω και τις κρεπες μου, και τια πιτσες και τα σουβλακια και να εχω γενικα καλο mood να δινω και μια καλη προπο..
Απλα μην ψυριζεται την μαιμου ρε παιδια,

Εξαλλου  YOLO

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Δε μιλησα εγω για 2 πιτες, 1 burger κλπ. Mιλαω για γευματα χιλιαδων θερμιδων ως επιβραβευση της προσπαθειας που κανει καποιος. Αλλα περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα κ εγω οταν μου τη δινει μπορει να φαω απεξω, απλα δεν παραμυθιαζω τον εαυτο μου με ψευτοεπιστημονικες αμπελοφιλοσοφιες για τα αγαθα της σαβουρας

----------


## procop

Φιλε μου εγω δεν αναφερθηκα σε φιλοσοφιες

Απο περιεργεια σε τι επιπεδα εισαι?
Ηλικια,υψος,βαρος,ποσοστο λιπους , ενασχοληση με βαρη?

----------


## vaggan

> Το cheat meal είναι ξεκάθαρα ένα ψυχολογικό εργαλείο. Διατροφικά, δεν υπάρχουν οφέλη. Απλά το χρησιμοποιούμε για να σπάσει λίγο την ρουτίνα της αυστηρής διατροφής και να μας προσφέρει μια στιγμή χαλάρωσης. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι επαγγλεματίες Bodybuilders, κάνουν ένα μεγάλο cheat meal μετά τους αγώνες ως ανταμοιβή για τον εαυτό τους για όλη την προσπάθεια που κατέβαλαν. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, σε περίοδο αγώνων, κάνουν εξωπραγματικές προσπάθειες για να είναι όσο πιο ανταγωνιστικοί γίνεται...οπότε είναι λογικό, μετά από τέτοια προσπάθεια, θέλουν να χαλαρώσουν με ένα cheat meal παρέα με φίλους.
> 
> Φυσικά για εμάς, που δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες BB, η κατάσταση με το cheat meal είναι λιγό διαφορετική. Πολλοί ξεφεύγουν από τους στόχους και οδηγούνται σε παρεκτροπές. Εγώ μετά από τόσα χρόνια, μέσα από την δικιά μου εμπειρία και από γνωριμίες άλλων ανθρώπων που ήθελαν να αλλάξουν το σώμα τους, κατάλαβα ότι λίγοι έχουν το dedication να συνεχίσουν σε υψηλά επίπεδα. Δεν μιλάω για επαγγελματίες, αλλά για απλούς ανθρώπους με την δουλειά τους, την οικογένειά τους και τα προβλήματά τους. Δυστυχώς είναι τέτοιο το stress και οι απαιτήσεις στην καθημερινή ζωή, που αρκετοί ξεχνάνε το όνειρο που είχαν κάποτε για τα six pack και για ένα ωραίο υγιές σώμα.
> Και δεν βγάζω απ'έξω τον εαυτό μου. Τα τελευταία 2.5 χρόνια έχω μπει σε μια φάση στασιμότητας. Δεν έχω χαλάσει το σώμα μου, αλλά ούτε σημειώνω πρόοδο. Το θετικό είναι ότι έχω συνηθίσει τον bb τρόπο ζωής, οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα παρατήσω. Ακόμη ακολουθώ την διατροφή, αλλά δεν είναι πια τόσο αυστηρη, ενώ δεν κάνω πια περιόδους όγκο-γράμμωσης. Απλά έχω μείνει στάσιμος. Και άμα πάρω κανα παραπανίσιο κιλό το χειμώνα, φροντίζω το καλοκαιράκι να κάνω λίγη αερόβια ώστε να έρθω στα καλά μου.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: γελασα πολυ με το οτι ο επαγγελματιας κανει ενα τσιτ μονο μετα τον αγωνα σε πληροφορω οτι τσιταρουν ανεξελεγκτα γιατι ειναι επιβεβλημενο κιολας την αυστηροτερη διατροφη στους επαγγελματιες την κανει αυτος που κανει τα λιγοτερα τσιτ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: και θα πω με βεβαιοτητα επισης οτι εσυ και εγω τρωμε πολυ πιο καθαρα σε σχεση με αυτους

----------


## procop

Βασικα την βρηκα την απαντηση στο παραπανω μηνυμα μου
///////
επειδη τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια, γυμναζομαι καποιους μηνες με καλη διατροφη, αλλα δεν έχω πετυχει τους στόχους μου. Εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα προγραμματα, με διαφορετικες εντασεις κλπ
απο συμπληρωματα παιρνω πρωτεινη γουει

Πως θα καταφερω να κανω ενα τετοιο σωμα σαν τον μποντιμπιλντερ Koray πριν το καλοκαιρι. σασ παρακαλω μιλαω σοβαρα μονο σοβαρες απαντησεις. βαρεθηκα να συμβιβαζομαι με τισ μετριοτητες

////

Μην εισαι τοσο απολυτος μιας και η ενασχοληση σου ειναι πολυ μικρη σε τς βαρη και χωρις εμπειρια..

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Όταν φτάσεις κάποιος σε τέτοιο επίπεδο ώστε να φάει άπειρη σαβούρα σημαίνει ότι το σώμα του την έχει ανάγκη...Δλδ μια συνεχής διατροφή με στερήσεις δεν έχει για μενα νόημα...Το παν είναι να περνάμε καλά, αν είναι να σιχτηρίζουμε κάτι κάνουμε λάθος....

Δεν χρειάζεται να μαστε τόσο αυστηροί....Αρκεί να υπολογίζουμε την σαβούρα μέσα στις θερμίδες (αν μετράμε) και να κόβουμε λίγο από κάπου αλλού...Αλλά νταξ και να ξεφύγουμε και 3-4 μέρες μέσα στο μήνα 200 θερμίδες απτον στόχο δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος....

Υπάρχουν τρόποι να τα βολέψουμε όλα...Δεν θα χαλάσει κανένας αν το 10%-15% των γευμάτων έχουν λίγη σαβούρα...Χρειάζεται και το ποτό και το πιτόγυρο και όλα....

Το πρόβλημα είναι αν γίνεται σε καθημερινή βάση και όχι τόσο για το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα, όσο για την υγεία....

Εγώ προσωπικά είδα πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσμα όταν αύξησα τα λιπαρά στην διατροφή μου....Λανθασμένα για πολλά χρόνια πίστευα ότι "τα λιπαρά παχαίνουν".

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> γελασα πολυ με το οτι ο επαγγελματιας κανει ενα τσιτ μονο μετα τον αγωνα σε πληροφορω οτι τσιταρουν ανεξελεγκτα γιατι ειναι επιβεβλημενο κιολας την αυστηροτερη διατροφη στους επαγγελματιες την κανει αυτος που κανει τα λιγοτερα τσιτκαι θα πω με βεβαιοτητα επισης οτι εσυ και εγω τρωμε πολυ πιο καθαρα σε σχεση με αυτους


Φίλε μου θέλω να είμαι ξεκάθαρος. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά κάποιον επαγγελματία, αλλά από vlogs που έχω δει μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Μπορεί στην off season, που είναι περίοδος όγκου, να έχουν πιο χαλαρή διατροφή και να περιλαμβάνουν λίγο σαβούρα, αλλά σε περίοδο αγώνων(on-season), ακολουθούν διατροφή με στρατιωτική πειθαρχία. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για επαγγελαμτίες που κάθε φορά επιδιώκουν να φτάνουν σε μονοψήφια ποσοστά λίπους ώστε να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί.

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

> Βασικα την βρηκα την απαντηση στο παραπανω μηνυμα μου
> ///////
> επειδη τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια, γυμναζομαι καποιους μηνες με καλη διατροφη, αλλα δεν έχω πετυχει τους στόχους μου. Εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα προγραμματα, με διαφορετικες εντασεις κλπ
> απο συμπληρωματα παιρνω πρωτεινη γουει
> 
> Πως θα καταφερω να κανω ενα τετοιο σωμα σαν τον μποντιμπιλντερ Koray πριν το καλοκαιρι. σασ παρακαλω μιλαω σοβαρα μονο σοβαρες απαντησεις. βαρεθηκα να συμβιβαζομαι με τισ μετριοτητες
> 
> ////
> 
> Μην εισαι τοσο απολυτος μιας και η ενασχοληση σου ειναι πολυ μικρη σε τς βαρη και χωρις εμπειρια..


Eίπα ποτε οτι εχω πολυ εμπειρία; Γιατι προσπαθεις να δημιουργησεις εντυπωσεις τωρα; Τι νομιζεις οτι πετυχαινεις; Αν απαιτειται τουλαχιστον 10ετη εμπειρια για να γραψεις την αποψη σου σε ενα φορουμ ας το λεει στους κανονισμους να ξερουμε να μη γραφομαστε

Επισης η εμπειρια απο μονη της δε λεει και κατι. Ξερω πολλους στο γυμναστηριο με μεγαλη εμπειρια που κανουν πολλα κιλα και αισθητικα δε μ αρεσει το σωμα τους γιατι τρωνε τον αμπακο και φαινονται χοντροντουκια

----------


## vaggan

> Φίλε μου θέλω να είμαι ξεκάθαρος. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά κάποιον επαγγελματία, αλλά από vlogs που έχω δει μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Μπορεί στην off season, που είναι περίοδος όγκου, να έχουν πιο χαλαρή διατροφή και να περιλαμβάνουν λίγο σαβούρα, αλλά σε περίοδο αγώνων(on-season), ακολουθούν διατροφή με στρατιωτική πειθαρχία. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για επαγγελαμτίες που κάθε φορά επιδιώκουν να φτάνουν σε μονοψήφια ποσοστά λίπους ώστε να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί.


επαγγελματια δεν εχω γνωρισει ουτε εγω ξερω ομως αρκετους ερασιτεχνες σε τοπ φορμα τι τρωνε σε γενικες γραμμες και ποσο τσιταρουν ολο το χρονο οποτε δεν θελει πολυ μυαλο για το τι τρωνε επαγγελματιες με δεκαδες iu αυξητικης και ινσουλινης στο οπλοστασιοτους καθημερινα. με μαρουλια στηθια κοτοπουλο και ρυζακι δεν πιανονται οι θερμιδες που θελουν να αυξησουν το μυικο τους βαρος η και να το διατηρησουν χρειαζονται τροφες με θρμιδικη πυκνοτητα οποιος πιστευει οτι οι επαγγελματιες κανουν διατροφη οπως την οριζουν καποιοι εδω μεσα ειναι απλα εκτος πραγματικοτητας

----------


## procop

> Eίπα ποτε οτι εχω πολυ εμπειρία; Γιατι προσπαθεις να δημιουργησεις εντυπωσεις τωρα; Τι νομιζεις οτι πετυχαινεις; Αν απαιτειται τουλαχιστον 10ετη εμπειρια για να γραψεις την αποψη σου σε ενα φορουμ ας το λεει στους κανονισμους να ξερουμε να μη γραφομαστε
> 
> Επισης η εμπειρια απο μονη της δε λεει και κατι. Ξερω πολλους στο γυμναστηριο με μεγαλη εμπειρια που κανουν πολλα κιλα και αισθητικα δε μ αρεσει το σωμα τους γιατι τρωνε τον αμπακο και φαινονται χοντροντουκια


Ησουν απολυτος, και επειδη γραφω απο κινητο βαριεμαι να κανω quote συγκεκριμενες φρασεις σου.
Δεν δημιουργω εντυπωσεις για κανεναν...
Δεν ειναι κακο να λες την αποψη σου απλα οταν εισαι καθετος ειναι καπως.

Δεν θα συνεχισω αυτη την συζητηση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οτι κ να λετε αυτο ειναι cheat meal! :01. Razz: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE8-xsgzTPE

----------


## codbo2

Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω ρε παιδια δεν γινεται μετα απο μια εβδομαδα προπονησεων και αεροβιων και 100% σωστης και καθαρης διατροφης καποιος να θελει να φαει αυτα που του εχουν λειψει ολη τη βδομαδα??να θελει να το ριξει λιγο εξω ρε παιδι μου...και τα γλυκακια του και τα πιτογυρα ασ πουμε..θα εχει σωματικο αντικρισμα??δεν ποστευω ρε παιδια...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Χαράλαμπος



----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω ρε παιδια δεν γινεται μετα απο μια εβδομαδα προπονησεων και αεροβιων και 100% σωστης και καθαρης διατροφης καποιος να θελει να φαει αυτα που του εχουν λειψει ολη τη βδομαδα??να θελει να το ριξει λιγο εξω ρε παιδι μου...και τα γλυκακια του και τα πιτογυρα ασ πουμε..θα εχει σωματικο αντικρισμα??δεν ποστευω ρε παιδια...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Πλησιαζει ο Νοεμβριος κ τα παιδια ειναι στην τελικη ευθεια της προετοιμασιας γιαυτο κ υπαρχει αυτο το "αγχος",μη δινεις βαση.

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

> Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω ρε παιδια δεν γινεται μετα απο μια εβδομαδα προπονησεων και αεροβιων και 100% σωστης και καθαρης διατροφης καποιος να θελει να φαει αυτα που του εχουν λειψει ολη τη βδομαδα??να θελει να το ριξει λιγο εξω ρε παιδι μου...και τα γλυκακια του και τα πιτογυρα ασ πουμε..θα εχει σωματικο αντικρισμα??δεν ποστευω ρε παιδια...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Aν σου λειπουν καθε βδομαδα γλυκα και πιτογυρα σημαινει οτι δεν παιρνεις επαρκεις θερμιδες ολη τη βδομαδα κ γενικα δεν τρως ποικιλια σε φαγητα. Οποτε ο οργανισμος ειναι σε κατασταση επιβιωσης και ζηταει οτι πιο παχυντικο υπαρχει. Δεν καταλαβατε εγω δε συμφωνω με το 1 φορα καθε βδομαδα (σωνει και καλα), θα φας κατα περισταση εξω πχ σε κοινωνικες εκδηλωσεις, ή επαγγελματικα δειπνα ή αν σου εχει λειψει κατι μετα απο καιρο. Αλλα οχι ΚΑΘΕ βδομαδα γιατι ετσι συνηθιζεις τα ανθυγιεινα κ μπαινουν στο προγραμμα σου. Και μετα η 1 φορα τη βδομαδα μπορει καλλιστα να γινει 2 και 3 ή και 7. Aφου ειναι επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο, οτι τα junk food ειναι ακρως εθιστικα για τον οργανισμο-οποιος θελει ας ψαξει μελετες. Ειναι σαν να λες θα κανω 5 τσιγαρα καθε Σαββατο

Οσον αφορα το ερωτημα αν σε παει πισω, αν ολη τη βδομαδα κινεισαι υποθερμικα/ισοθερμικα κ στοχος σου ειναι η αλιπη μαζα, τοτε ναι 2000-3000 θερμιδες επιπλεον σε ενα γευμα σε πανε πισω. Αν στοχος σου ειναι ο ογκος τοτε μπορουν αυτες η θερμιδες καπως να απορροφηθουν, μειωνοντας λιγο ποσοτητες απο αλλα φαγητα. Κατι που δεν μπορει να γινει οταν εισαι σε γραμμωση, αφου ειναι περιορισμενα τα παντα ηδη

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω ρε παιδια δεν γινεται μετα απο μια εβδομαδα προπονησεων και αεροβιων και 100% σωστης και καθαρης διατροφης καποιος να θελει να φαει αυτα που του εχουν λειψει ολη τη βδομαδα??να θελει να το ριξει λιγο εξω ρε παιδι μου...και τα γλυκακια του και τα πιτογυρα ασ πουμε..θα εχει σωματικο αντικρισμα??δεν ποστευω ρε παιδια...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κοίτα, ο γενικός κανόνας είναι  ενα cheat meal Μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Φυσικά όσοι είναι σε περίοδο όγκου μπορεί να "χαλαρώνουν" την διατροφή τους και να προσθέτουν διάφορα "στολίδια" όπως κέτσαπ/μουστάρδες, τυριά χαμηλών λιπαρών κλπ. Στην γράμμωση, που πρέπει να τρως καθαρά, είναι πιο αυστηρά τα πράγματα. Εκεί άμα είναι να κάνεις cheat meal θα πρέπει να τα έχεις κάνει όλα τέλεια μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Επίσης, άμα είναι να χτυπήσεις χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους, κοντά στο 10% ας πούμε, μπορεί να χρειαστεί μειώσεις τα cheat meal στην μια φορά τις δυο εβδομάδες. Αν και όταν μιλάμε για χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους παίζουν και άλλα πράγματα ρόλο, όπως το σωματότυπο και ο τρόπος ζωής. Άμα είσαι από αυτούς που κάνουν καθιστική ζωή και δεν χάνουν κιλά εύκολα, τότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις πιο αυστηρή διατροφή και να περιορίσεις περισσότερο τα cheat meal.

----------


## codbo2

> Κοίτα, ο γενικός κανόνας είναι  ενα cheat meal Μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Φυσικά όσοι είναι σε περίοδο όγκου μπορεί να "χαλαρώνουν" την διατροφή τους και να προσθέτουν διάφορα "στολίδια" όπως κέτσαπ/μουστάρδες, τυριά χαμηλών λιπαρών κλπ. Στην γράμμωση, που πρέπει να τρως καθαρά, είναι πιο αυστηρά τα πράγματα. Εκεί άμα είναι να κάνεις cheat meal θα πρέπει να τα έχεις κάνει όλα τέλεια μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Επίσης, άμα είναι να χτυπήσεις χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους, κοντά στο 10% ας πούμε, μπορεί να χρειαστεί μειώσεις τα cheat meal στην μια φορά τις δυο εβδομάδες. Αν και όταν μιλάμε για χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους παίζουν και άλλα πράγματα ρόλο, όπως το σωματότυπο και ο τρόπος ζωής. Άμα είσαι από αυτούς που κάνουν καθιστική ζωή και δεν χάνουν κιλά εύκολα, τότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις πιο αυστηρή διατροφή και να περιορίσεις περισσότερο τα cheat meal.


Ok

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G530FZ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## PanosDanis

> Κοίτα, ο γενικός κανόνας είναι  ενα cheat meal Μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Φυσικά όσοι είναι σε περίοδο όγκου μπορεί να "χαλαρώνουν" την διατροφή τους και να προσθέτουν διάφορα "στολίδια" όπως κέτσαπ/μουστάρδες, τυριά χαμηλών λιπαρών κλπ. Στην γράμμωση, που πρέπει να τρως καθαρά, είναι πιο αυστηρά τα πράγματα. Εκεί άμα είναι να κάνεις cheat meal θα πρέπει να τα έχεις κάνει όλα τέλεια μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Επίσης, άμα είναι να χτυπήσεις χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους, κοντά στο 10% ας πούμε, μπορεί να χρειαστεί μειώσεις τα cheat meal στην μια φορά τις δυο εβδομάδες. Αν και όταν μιλάμε για χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους παίζουν και άλλα πράγματα ρόλο, όπως το σωματότυπο και ο τρόπος ζωής. Άμα είσαι από αυτούς που κάνουν καθιστική ζωή και δεν χάνουν κιλά εύκολα, τότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις πιο αυστηρή διατροφή και να περιορίσεις περισσότερο τα cheat meal.



Προσωπικα καθε μερα βαζω τυρι τριμμενο στα μακαρονια μου (λογικες ποσοτητες παντα), καθε μερα θα φαω λιγο ψωμι και γενικα αν θελω θα φαω και λιγο κετσαπ μουσταρδα. Και καθε βδομαδα εχω πολυ καλο progress στην αποβολη λιπους μιας και κινουμαι υποθερμιδικα. Το κλειδι ειναι τα macros. Αν καταφερεις και εισαι μεσα σε αυτα, τιποτα δε σε εμποδιζει να φας και κατι ακομα εφοσον ακομα θα βρισκεσαι υποθερμιδικα. Απολαμβανω την διατροφη μου και εχω να κανω cheat 3 βδομαδες κοντα. Φυσικα παιζει και μεγαλο ρολο η πειθαρχια και ποσο σοβαρα εχεις παρει τον στοχο που εχεις θεσει.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Προσωπικα καθε μερα βαζω τυρι τριμμενο στα μακαρονια μου (λογικες ποσοτητες παντα), καθε μερα θα φαω λιγο ψωμι και γενικα αν θελω θα φαω και λιγο κετσαπ μουσταρδα. Και καθε βδομαδα εχω πολυ καλο progress στην αποβολη λιπους μιας και κινουμαι υποθερμιδικα. Το κλειδι ειναι τα macros. Αν καταφερεις και εισαι μεσα σε αυτα, τιποτα δε σε εμποδιζει να φας και κατι ακομα εφοσον ακομα θα βρισκεσαι υποθερμιδικα. Απολαμβανω την διατροφη μου και εχω να κανω cheat 3 βδομαδες κοντα. Φυσικα παιζει και μεγαλο ρολο η πειθαρχια και ποσο σοβαρα εχεις παρει τον στοχο που εχεις θεσει.


Θα έλεγα ότι η πειθαρχεία παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο. Ωραία τα λέμε εδώ μέσα, αλλά το φόρουμ δυστυχώς δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα για το σύνολο των ατόμων που πηγαίνουν γυμναστήριο. Και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί στο φόρουμ οι περισσότεροι έχουμε πάρει λίγο-πολύ σοβαρά το άθλημα και έχουμε πετύχει κάποια αποτελέσματα. Αλλά άμα πας να ρωτήσεις ή να γνωρίσεις άτομα που κάνουν γυμναστήριο και έχουν ως στόχο να φτιάξουν το σώμα τους, θα δεις ότι πολλοί ξεκινάνε ενθουσιασμένοι αλλά μετά τα παρατάνε επειδή δεν έχουν την πειθαρχεία και τον απαραίτητο ενθουσιασμό για να πετύχουν. Μερικούς τους καταλαβαίνω, γιατί μου έχουν περιγράψει πως είναι το καθημερινό προγραμμά τους με τις δουλειές του και την οικογένειά τους κλπ. Πολλές υποχρεώσεις, που αφήνουν λίγο περιθώριο για να ασχοληθείς σοβαρά με το γυμναστήριο. 
Τώρα θα μου πεις το γνωστό μόττο "there's no excuse" και θα συμφωνήσω. Όλοι όσοι έχουν θέληση μπορούν να πετύχουν τους στόχους τους, ανεξάρτητα από τις δυσκολίες. Το θέμα είναι πόσοι έχουν την θέληση...

Υ.Γ. Ξέφυγα πάλι.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## procop

Ειναι απλα τα πραγματα,
Ξεκινας δινεις πονο, εισαι αυστηρος με ολα, απομακρυνεσαι απο παρεες γιατι δεν τρως εξω, δεν πινεις τεσπα φτανεις σε ενα καλο ποσοστο μυικοτητας και καπου εκει μπαινουν στην ζωη σου αλλοι στοχοι οπως οικογενεια, παιδια, επαγγελματικη σταδιοδρομια και η κ@υλα μπαινει σε αλλη μοιρα...
Εγω δεν εχω γνωρισει κανεναν που ειναι τερμα αυστηρος και κανει χρονια προπο.. μιλαμε ερασιτεχνικο ββ παντα

Καποιες φασεις λιγο χαλας, απο αποψη λιπους βεβαια μετα γινεσαι λιγο πιο αυστηρος και ερχεσαι στα ισια σου που ειναι απλα συντηρηση.

Και το no excuse που λενε πολλοι, αν δεις τον τροπο ζωης τους( τονιζω ερασιτεχνικο ββ) δεν εχει καμια σχεση.

Εγω αλλιως κοιτουσα την προπο πριν 5 χρονια που ημουν φοιτητης και αλλιως τα τελευταια χρονια που δουλευω 12 ωρες , δεν ειμαι κατω απο την ομπρελα γονιων και πρεπει μονος μου να μαγειρευω, να καλυπτω ολες τις οικονομικες υποχρεωσεις,  κτ κτλ

Oi dedicated ειναι περισσοτερο αγωνιστικοι η ατομα που το κανουν επαγγελμα πχ περσοναλ κτλ

Αυτα απο εμενα.

Cheat meal for ever
Lol

----------


## imbacook

Ερωτηση για να μπορεσω να υπολογισω λιγο τις θερμιδες στ cheat μηπως ξερετε.<br />
Πχ1. Μπεργκερ 2 μπιφτεκια 2 αυγα μανιταρια κρεμμυδια κετσαπ μουσταρδα ενταμ<br />
Πχ2 κρεπα μαυρη κ λευκη σοκολατα<br />
Πχ3 κρεπα ολικης ιδια με τν πανω<br />
Πχ4 βαφλα απο γνωστο βαφλαδικο νοτιων με μαυρη κ λευκη και 2 μπαλες παγωτο<br />
Πχ5 pancakes με μαυρη κ λευκη..<br />
<br />
Αυτα ειναι τ θεμμιτα cheats μουυ και θα ηθελα να δω σε τι θερμοδες κυμαινονται στ περιπου..καμια ιδεα..<br />
<

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## procop

1. 1000-1200
2.600-700
3. το ιδιο
4.800-900

----------


## PanosDanis

Να πω και γω το χθεσινο μου μιας και ηθελα να φαω. 

Χθες βραδυ πηγαμε με την παρεα μου σε μια μπυραρια και εγω με ενα παιδι πηραμε ποικιλια. Τσακισαμε αρνακι, λουκανικα,τυροκροκετες, φτερουγες ολα τα καλα  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ηθελα ομως να φαω κ γλυκο γιατι ειχα να ευχαριστηθω καιρο ενα γλυκο. Παω λοιπον και παιρνω λουκουμαδες με γεμιση σοκολατας και απ εξω λευκη σοκολατα  :03. Bowdown:  Ηταν απλα καταπληκτικο. Δεν μετανιωνω ουτε μιση θερμιδα και πραγματικα μου αρεσε που το ευχαριστηθηκα. Απο σημερα κεφαλια μεσα αλλα ειναι ωραιο να γινεται που και που.

----------


## imbacook

Για πειτε..ποσες θερμιδες τα υπολογιζετεεε

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## imbacook

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panhell34

Ω ρε μπεργκεράρα!Αυτό θέλει τα σαγόνια του καρχαρία για να το φας!Πω πω κολάζομαι και χτες έφαγα 2 σουβλάκια!Την άλλη βδομάδα πάλι     :01. Razz:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Χθες βραδυ εφαγα 2 πιτες ι γυρο χοιρινο η γυρο κοτοπουλο, λαχανο, ντοματα, μαρουλι, μουσταρδα χωρις πατατες, 1 κοκα κολα, και 1 προφιτερολ. Σε καμια 10ρια μερες παλι. Γενικα δεν μπορω να πω οτι το απολαυσα, γιατι εχω ξεσυνηθισει τις γευσεις αυτες κ μου προκαλεσαν στομαχικη διαταραχη

----------


## imbacook

Εγω τα απολαυσα και τ δυο..λετε να ξεπερνανε μαζι τις 2000 θερμιδες;?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Κοιτα αν σκεφτεις οτι το Golden των Goodys εχει 750 θερμιδες και ειναι το μισο απο αυτο σιγουρα, κοντα στισ 1200-1300 θερμιδες το βλεπω οποτε μαζι με το γλυκο 2000-2200

----------


## imbacook

Εχω βαλει μπιφτεκια αυγο κρεμμυδι κετσαπ μουσταρδα. Οχι τυρια οχι μαγιο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

α ετσι αλλαζει το θεμα, σιγουρα πεφτουν αρκετα οι θερμιδες χωρις μαγιονεζα τυρι, πιστευω κ τα 2 εχουν λιγοτερο απο 2000 θερμιδες γυρω στις 1500

----------


## Panhell34

Σόρυ,αυτό πάνω στο μαρούλι μουστάρδα είναι,γιατί εγώ το πέρασα για λιωμένο τυρί τσένταρ!   :01. Razz:   Αν είναι έτσι ψιλοαλλάζει!Αν και πάλι το αυγό ολόκληρο με τον κρόκο δεν είναι?
Εκεί που την πατάω εγώ με τα cheat meals μου είναι που κάθε βδομάδα όταν τελειώνω το φαγητό μου πρήζομαι και λέω ότι από εδώ και πέρα θα τρώω μόνο ένα σουβλάκι και όταν φτάνει εκείνη η μέρα λέω αν δεν φάω 2 δεν είναι cheat meal αλλά μετά κάνω υπερωρίες για να χωνέψω     :01. Razz:

----------


## imbacook

Ακριβως τ ιδιο παθαινω. Ναι μουσταρδα δν υπαρχουν τυρια κ.μαγιονεζες. ναι τα αυγα με.κροκο αλλα σιγα..το ψωμακι και τα κρεμμυδια μονο ειναι με πολυ κακα μακρο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

4 φετες ψωμι βουτηρο 2 ειδη μαρμελαδας μελι δημητριακα σοκολατας γαλα και πορτοκαλαδα μαζι με ενα κομματι γαλακτομπουρεκο το οποιο δεν προλαβε να ποζαρει :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

τριπλο μπεργκερ 600γρ μονο τα μπιφτεκια...πεθανα..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τι να μας πεις ρε γατακι...εχω φαει τον πατερα του γενναιου στο Mπαρμπεκιου,4 μπιφτεκια των 200γρ. :08. Turtle:  :05. Biceps: 

Και μετα 2 μπαλες παγωτο στο Waffles house  :01. Razz:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Πω αρχηγε τι λες τωρα; αυτα ειναι burger Ο_ο

----------


## beefmeup

κομπρετι εισαι δυνατος παικτης :05. Biceps: 
ας σπαμαρω λιγο κ στο θεμα με μια φωτο επερχομενης σημερινης κρεπαλης αφιερωμενη στον boss :01. Smile:

----------


## lila_1

> Τι να μας πεις ρε γατακι...εχω φαει τον πατερα του γενναιου στο Mπαρμπεκιου,4 μπιφτεκια των 200γρ.



ναι αλλά σαν το κρέας του χασάπακλα στο χαλάνδρι, δεν είναι

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Θελω να δοκιμασω στο Butcher's Burger στο Χαλανδρι η αληθεια ειναι...παντως καποια παιδια που εχουν φαει κ στα 2,μου χουν πει οτι το κρεας στο Μπαρμπεκιου ειναι πιο ωραιο.

----------


## lila_1

ο χασαπης εχει καθαρό μπιφτέκι πάντως, χωρίς κρεμύδια και άλλα πρόσθετα που εμένα δε μ αρέσουν. Γούστα είναι αυτά βέβαια.
Το βασικό είναι να μη σου φέρει λάθος παραγγελία η κοπελιά που δουλεύει εκεί  :08. Turtle: το συνηθίζει

----------


## bjj

Juicy grill παιδια στον χολαργο καθε Σαββατο εκει την βγαζω :05. Biceps:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

μαπα ειναι man..μια φορα εφαγα κ με εφαγε το μπιφτεκι..δεν ξερω τι βαζουν μεσα, ψωμι, σοδα κατι εχει, αλλα δεν ειναι καθαρο κρεας..με φουσκωσε απιστευτα γρηγορα, 2 μερες εκανα να το χωνεψω κ μου ανακατεψε στομαχια/κοιλες..
απορω με αυτους που αφηνουν κριτικες οτι ειναι το καλυτερο burger της Αθηνας..μονο goodys πρεπει να εχουν φαει μαλλον..
χωρια οτι οι τιμες ειναι τελειως ακυρες..μονό μπεργκερ 9 ευρω, διπλο 11 κ αν παρεις 2 μπιφτεκια σκετα με πατατες πανε 9μιση ευρω.. :01. Unsure: 
γιατι να παρει καποιος μονό μπεργκερ με 9, οταν με τα ιδια λεφτα παιρνει 2 μπιφτεκια σκετα με σως κ πατατες..?

σε αλλα μπεργκεραδικα, οπως το butchers, το μονό μπεργκερ παει 7 ευρω κ το διπλο 10 παρα κατι..λογικα πραγματα δλδ.

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> ι να μας πεις ρε γατακι...εχω φαει τον πατερα του γενναιου στο Mπαρμπεκιου,4 μπιφτεκια των 200γρ.


Υπάρχει και ο παππούς του γενναίου που νομίζω έχει 8 μπιφτέκια απ'ότι μου χουν πει....Με ψήνουν για challenge τα παιδιά απ'το γυμναστήριο άμα το καταφέρνω....

----------


## lila_1

> Juicy grill παιδια στον χολαργο καθε Σαββατο εκει την βγαζω




ΥΠΕΡτιμημένο, και πιο ακριβό από τα άλλα....και το μπιφτέκι μέτριο

----------


## bjj

τι να σας πω παιδια εγω τωρα που πηγαινω ειναι μια χαρα οι τιμες ειναι ψιλο λογικες εδω το simply Που ειναι τυποποιημενο εχει οσο στο Juicy τι να σας πω

----------


## beefmeup

κ το simply ψιλομουφα ειναι..δοκιμασε το butchers στο χαλανδρι κ θα με θυμηθεις :08. Toast:

----------


## bjj

το ξερω οτι ειναι μουφα αυτο θελω να πω οτι εχει πανω κατω ιδια τιμη με κατι που ειναι τυποποιημενο... θα το δοκιμασω :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

> Υπάρχει και ο παππούς του γενναίου που νομίζω έχει 8 μπιφτέκια απ'ότι μου χουν πει....Με ψήνουν για challenge τα παιδιά απ'το γυμναστήριο άμα το καταφέρνω....



Έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα, τον παρακολουθώ στο facebook και είναι σε προταιρεότητα να το επισκεφθώ.....όπως κατάλαβα είναι για σούπερ γουρούνιασμα κλασικής αντροπαρέας.....καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να μαζευόμασταν οι φορουμίτες και να πηγαίναμε για τσάλενς και κουβεντούλα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink: 




> κ το simply ψιλομουφα ειναι..δοκιμασε το butchers στο χαλανδρι κ θα με θυμηθεις


Διονύση αντιθέτως θα πω ότι τρώω αρκετά ικανοποιητικό μπέργκερ από το simply που έχουμε εδώ. Αλλά αυτό που μου έχει μείνει είναι αυτό που είχα φάει τις παλιές (οικονομικά) καλές εποχές στο Jackson Hall :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ναι ο παππους του γενναιου ειναι το επομενο level απο αυτο που ειχα φαει εγω...αλλα περαν του οτι δε θα το φας,εχει και 30+ ευρω.Δεν αξιζει να σκιστεις και να δωσεις κ τοσα λεφτα για να πεις εκανα challenge.

Προσωπικα θεωρω το πιο τιμιο το burger "Του Γενναιου" που εχει 10 ευρω κ 2 μπιφτεκια των 200γρ.Χορταινεις παρα πολυ καλα χωρις να ξεκοιλιαστεις κ τα λεφτα ειναι οκ.

----------


## beefmeup

> . Αλλά αυτό που μου έχει μείνει είναι αυτό που είχα φάει τις παλιές (οικονομικά) καλές εποχές στο Jackson Hall


πωωω τι μου θυμησες τωρα..χαχα..
ειχα φαει αρκετες φορες στο jacskon κ μαλιστα κ burger αλλα αμα σου πω δεν θυμαμαι καν..πανε χρονια :01. Unsure:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Ναι ο παππους του γενναιου ειναι το επομενο level απο αυτο που ειχα φαει εγω...αλλα περαν του οτι δε θα το φας,εχει και 30+ ευρω.Δεν αξιζει να σκιστεις και να δωσεις κ τοσα λεφτα για να πεις εκανα challenge.
> 
> Προσωπικα θεωρω το πιο τιμιο το burger "Του Γενναιου" που εχει 10 ευρω κ 2 μπιφτεκια των 200γρ.Χορταινεις παρα πολυ καλα χωρις να ξεκοιλιαστεις κ τα λεφτα ειναι οκ.


Νομίζω κάποιος μου είπε ότι αν το φάς μέσα σε μια ώρα στο κερνάνε....αλλά παίζει να λέω μούφες, γτ μου το παν σαν φήμη. Μόνο για την καφρίλα θα το έκανα όχι κάτι άλλο....Κι εγώ πιστεύω αν το φάω θα ναι με μεγάλο ζόρι

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Σουσακι για αρχη και το απο κατω ειναι νεα μαγκια στη Γλυφαδα,βαφλα με παγωτο σε κυπελλακι :01. Razz:  Εγω εβαλα μπαλα snickers με εξτρα καραμελα απο πανω.

----------


## beefmeup

ελπιζω μετα η πριν το σουσι, να καθαρισες κανα 2 πιτογυρα γιατι θα σε πουνε κ πισογλεντη αν δεν το εκανες κ χορτασες με το σουσι μονο :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

δε χορτασα,απλα μαζι με τη βαφλα με κρατησε λιγο...αυτα τα 2 ειχαν 20 ευρω κ αλλα 6 η βαφλα.

----------


## ippokratis

Burger πολύ καλό στο colibri Παγκράτι και στο butcher's στο Χαλάνδρι. To barbeque Πειραιά κατώτερο των προσδοκιών από πλευράς ποιότητας.
sorry για το off

----------


## beefmeup

ακομα δεν εχω φαει απο αυτο στον πειραια, καλα που το γραψες..
αν κ εχω ενα φιλο που μενει εκει κοντα, οποτε ολο κ καποια στιγμη θα το δοκιμασουμε..νομιζω πλεον κανει κ delivery..
γενικα αυτο του Χαλανδριου ειναι πολυ κοντα στα δικα μου γουστα, οποτε το προτιμω..

----------


## lila_1

> δε χορτασα,απλα μαζι με τη βαφλα με κρατησε λιγο...αυτα τα 2 ειχαν 20 ευρω κ αλλα 6 η βαφλα.



μαλακία ρε. με 15 ευρώ παίρνεις 3πλό μπέργκερ  με κοκα κολα και 2πλό παγωτό μηχανής και έχεις χορτάσει μεχρι την επόμενη μέρα.
δεν εισαι οικονομικο μυαλό

----------


## Predator1995



----------


## Predator1995

> μαλακία ρε. με 15 ευρώ παίρνεις 3πλό μπέργκερ  με κοκα κολα και 2πλό παγωτό μηχανής και έχεις χορτάσει μεχρι την επόμενη μέρα.
> δεν εισαι οικονομικο μυαλό


απο ποιο μαγαζι περνεις με 15 ευρω αυτα που λες?? θα ηθελα να τα δοκιμασω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

butchers xl cheesburger + 1 μπιφτέκι= 11 ευρω , 1 κοκα = 2 ευρω
παγωτο μηχανής από οπουδήποτε δεν κανει πάνω απο 2 ευρω

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Το χετε παει σε αλλο level παντως, εγώ οτι να ναι τρωω μπαινω στο πρωτο μαγαζι που θα βρω  :01. Razz: 

Παντως τα Burgers μου φαινεται εχουν γινει μεγαλη μοδα, πλεον τα Burger-αδικα εχουν γινει μια πιο εξευγενισμενη μορφη του πιτογυρου

----------


## beefmeup

κ πιο ακριβη χωρις λογο.. :03. Thumb up: 

το καλο ειναι οτι αρκετα πιτογυραδικα εχουν προσθεσει πλεον κ burger στους καταλογους τους σε πολυ καλες τιμες..πχ διπλο με 5 ευρω..

----------


## lila_1

πραγματι, ειναι τρελο να χρεώνεις ενα μπεργκερ 10 ευρω. δεν εχει λογικη εκτος αν βαζεις τον ποιοτικότερο κιμά
2 πιτόγυρα με καλαμάκια και πιο καθαρό κρέας έχουν και σου βγαινουν μαξ 5 ευρώ. Και σκας.

----------


## aepiskeptis

Ως πρώην συνιδιοκτήτης μπεργκεραδικου να σου πω ότι το μπιφτεκακι με κιμά της καλύτερης ποιότητας κοστίζει 0.80€ μαχ
 Και συνεργάστηκα με 6 κρεοπωλεία μεγάλα .


 Δε μπορείς να βάλεις αλιπο κιμά γιατί δε θα βγάζει φλόγα στη σχάρα και επειδή όλοι τρώνε medium well ή well done βγαίνει λάστιχο .

 Τα περισσότερα μπεργκεραδικα έχουν μπιφτέκι 160γρ, που σημαίνει ότι το μπιφτεκακι αψητο ζυγιστηκε 155-158γρ.

 Το μπιφτέκι είναι κιμάς , αλάτι , πιπέρι , 1 αυγό ανά κιλό .
 Ο,τι άλλο βάλεις μέσα σου κατεβάζει το κόστος προφανώς. 
 Ωστόσο, εάν θες σωστό μπεργκερ δε βάζεις κάτι άλλο μέσα

----------


## lila_1

πωπω ξεφτύλα, ξεκάθαρα. YΠΕΡΚΕΡΔΗ που θα λεγε και η παπαρηγα
τα μουνια ρε, μείωση τιμών εδώ και τώρα!! :08. Turtle: 



παντως ο μπουτσερ στο χαλάνδρι κάνει πράγματι πολυ καθαρό μπιφτέκι, γι αυτό ειναι και σκληρό άμα ψηθεί παραπάνω από medium-well.
νομίζω. θέλω να πιστεύω.

----------


## aepiskeptis

Το μπεργκερ κόστος έχει γύρω στο 1.10-1.50*1.24*3 που ο επιχειρηματίας είναι λαμογιο γιατί χωνει 24% *3

 Σε κάποια μπεργκερς πληρώνεις προετοιμασία και τα εργατικά της. 

 Αν το μαγαζί είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο, έχει πολύ ακριβό νοίκι, οι υπάλληλοι με βασικό μισθό σου βγαίνουν στο 1000+ κάθε μήνα.

 Όλα αυτά ανεβάζουν την τιμή που πληρώνεις.

Τσιζ με 160γρ μπιφτέκι, ντομάτα, Iceberg , αγγουράκι πίκλα, κέτσαπ, μαγιονέζα στα <4€ με καλό κρέας και λίγες πατάτες συνοδευτικά (φρεσκιες πατάτες) είναι vfm. Στα 4.50+ που δίνεται δεν αξίζει

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> οι υπάλληλοι με βασικό μισθό σου βγαίνουν στο 1000+ κάθε μήνα


Πληρώνουν τόσο καλά στα burgerάδικα...να πιάσω κι εγώ δουλειά άμα είναι...

----------


## vaggan

καλα σας πιανουν τις κωλαρες κανονικα εκει στην αθηνα με 9,20 παιρνω δυο μπεργκερ γιγας με οτι θελω μεσα + καραμελωμενα κρεμμυδια που δεν εχουν ολοι και για μενα ειναιτοπ. με το μπεργκερ το μπαρ-μπεεε-κιου στον πειραια πριν δυο χρονια που ειχα παει ηταν πολυ δυνατο για  τωρα δεν ξερω ειδικα στις καφτερες σαλτσες τα σπαγε το μειον του τοτε ηταν οτι δεν ειχες να κατσεις ειχε ενα μεγαλο τραπεζι μονο και και δυο παγκακια ενα απο καθε πλευρα τωρα δεν ξερω

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Πληρώνουν τόσο καλά στα burgerάδικα...να πιάσω κι εγώ δουλειά άμα είναι...


 Δεν είπα ότι τα παίρνει ο υπάλληλος .

Είπα υπάλληλος με βασικό μισθό κοστίζει στα 1000+

Για βάλε βαρέα ένσημα που έχει ή κουζίνα, υπερωριες, Κυριακή που πάει *1.50, βραδινή βάρδια μετά τις 23 παίρνει προσαύξηση .

 Καλή η εργατική επανάσταση και τα συνθήματα του ΚΚΕ για τα αφεντικά, αλλά γίνε "αφεντικό" να κοιμάσαι 3 ώρες, να μείνεις 60κιλα και έλα να το συζητήσουμε.

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Δεν είπα ότι τα παίρνει ο υπάλληλος .
> 
> Είπα υπάλληλος με βασικό μισθό κοστίζει στα 1000+
> 
> Για βάλε βαρέα ένσημα που έχει ή κουζίνα, υπερωριες, Κυριακή που πάει *1.50, βραδινή βάρδια μετά τις 23 παίρνει προσαύξηση


Ναι...στην αρχή άλλο κατάλαβα....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μαλακία ρε. με 15 ευρώ παίρνεις 3πλό μπέργκερ με κοκα κολα και 2πλό παγωτό μηχανής και έχεις χορτάσει μεχρι την επόμενη μέρα.
> δεν εισαι οικονομικο μυαλό


Μα το ηξερα οτι δε θα χε value for money η φαση,αλλα δε με ενοιαζε αυτο...εγω πηγα να φαω σουσι γτ δεν ειχα ξαναφαει.

@vaggan 

το εχουν μεγαλωσει τωρα στο Μπαρμπεκιου,εχουν παρει και διπλα χωρο...αλλα κ παλι περιμενεις κανα 30λεπτο χαχαχα.

Ανοιξανε και στη Νεα Σμυρνη τωρα Μπαρμπεκιου.

----------


## goldenera

[QUOTE=COBRA_STYLE;875690]Σουσακι για αρχη και το απο κατω ειναι νεα μαγκια στη Γλυφαδα,βαφλα με παγωτο σε κυπελλακι :01. Razz:  Εγω εβαλα μπαλα snickers με εξτρα καραμελα απο πανω.


Snickers αγαπημένη μπάρα, μία περίοδιο είχα κολήσει παλιά και έτρωγα 5-6 στην καθισιά μου :01. Wink: 





> Δεν είπα ότι τα παίρνει ο υπάλληλος .
> 
> Είπα υπάλληλος με βασικό μισθό κοστίζει στα 1000+
> 
> Για βάλε βαρέα ένσημα που έχει ή κουζίνα, υπερωριες, Κυριακή που πάει *1.50, βραδινή βάρδια μετά τις 23 παίρνει προσαύξηση .
> 
>  Καλή η εργατική επανάσταση και τα συνθήματα του ΚΚΕ για τα αφεντικά, αλλά γίνε "αφεντικό" να κοιμάσαι 3 ώρες, να μείνεις 60κιλα και έλα να το συζητήσουμε.


Σωστά αυτά αν και σήμερα και με την ανάγκη που υπάρχει για εργασία οι μισθοί ποικίλουν και οι εργοδότες 'παίζουν μπάλα' όπως γουστάρουν και άν σου αρέσει, από πίσω περιμένουν ουρά οι άνεργοι.

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σωστά αυτά αν και σήμερα και με την ανάγκη που υπάρχει για εργασία οι μισθοί ποικίλουν και οι εργοδότες *'παίζουν μπάλα' όπως γουστάρουν* και άν σου αρέσει, από πίσω περιμένουν ουρά οι άνεργοι.


Καλά αυτό ναι...κάποιοι δεν τηρούν ΟΥΤΕ καν τα νόμιμα....Πατάνε πάνω στην ανάγκη του άλλου...Έτυχε και χθες έφαγα burger και την ώρα που πέρασα...είχαν ήδη δώσει 200 παραγγελίες...Το φθηνότερο τους burger κοστίζει 2 ευρώ....Αν υποθέσουμε ότι εκείνη την μέρα δώσανε μόνο αυτές τις παραγγελείες και μόνο με ένα δίευρο burger/παραγγελία (εγώ ας πούμε έφαγα δύο και πιάστηκε για μία παραγγελία) είναι 400 ευρώ μέσα σε μια μέρα έσοδα....Τον μήνα (αν υποθέσουμε τα πάντα σταθερά) 12000 ευρώ...

Τα έξοδα δεν μπορώ να τα γνωρίζω σαφώς...Βέβαια δεν ήταν burgerάδικο της τάξης που περιγράφει ο επισκέπτης όπου και το αφεντικό-άσχετα- αν είναι  τυπικά αφεντικό είναι και αυτός μικροιδιοκτήτης-υπάλληλος στην ίδια του την επιχείρηση.

----------


## vaggan

> Μα το ηξερα οτι δε θα χε value for money η φαση,αλλα δε με ενοιαζε αυτο...εγω πηγα να φαω σουσι γτ δεν ειχα ξαναφαει.
> 
> @vaggan 
> 
> το εχουν μεγαλωσει τωρα στο Μπαρμπεκιου,εχουν παρει και διπλα χωρο...αλλα κ παλι περιμενεις κανα 30λεπτο χαχαχα.
> 
> Ανοιξανε και στη Νεα Σμυρνη τωρα Μπαρμπεκιου.


ο χρονος ειναι το τελευταιο που με απασχολει σε ενα μαγαζι που σφιζει απο παραγγελιες το μισαωρο ειναι αποδεκτο για μενα, αρκει να φαω καλο πραγμα  και στο μπαρ μπεε κιουυ ειχα φαει και ειχα ευχαριστηθει και ειχε κατι αφεντικα μιλαμε παλλικαρια πολυ γελιο με τις καυτερες σαλτσες σε βαζανε να δοκιμασεις τα τρια επιπεδα διαορετικης καυτερης σαλτσας που ειχαν το πρωτο ηταν αρκετα καυτερο το δευτερο απλα δεν το αντεχες το τριτο δεν το δοκιμασα καν μετα σου βαζανε μπυρα για να σβησεις  :01. Razz: τυπαρες :01. ROFL: τιμες αν θυμαμαι ικανοποιητικες για επιπεδα νομου αττικης πολυ καλο και το προτεινω να φαει καποιος αλλα μιλαμε ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ

----------


## lila_1

> Καλή η εργατική επανάσταση και τα συνθήματα του ΚΚΕ για τα αφεντικά, αλλά γίνε "αφεντικό" να κοιμάσαι 3 ώρες, να μείνεις 60κιλα και έλα να το συζητήσουμε.


μάνα μου αμα ειναι το μπεργκερ να μου κοστίζει 5 ευρώ με τα πάγια και μεταβλητά έξοδα και να το πουλάω 10, γίνομαι κ εγώ 60 κιλά δε γαμιέται  :01. Razz:

----------


## ippokratis

> ακομα δεν εχω φαει απο αυτο στον πειραια, καλα που το γραψες..
> αν κ εχω ενα φιλο που μενει εκει κοντα, οποτε ολο κ καποια στιγμη θα το δοκιμασουμε..νομιζω πλεον κανει κ delivery..
> γενικα αυτο του Χαλανδριου ειναι πολυ κοντα στα δικα μου γουστα, οποτε το προτιμω..


Ναι, για το barbeque μου είπαν και φίλοι μου ότι ξενέρωσαν. Μεγάλες ποσότητες , οκ, αλλά τι να το κάνεις 
Για butcher's και μένα αυτό ακριβώς, μου ταιριάζει, δοκίμασε και το colibri είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτό το στυλ.

----------


## beegee

παιδια ενα ειναι το burger 
Kozi's !!!!!
απιστευτες γευσεις και ξεχωριστες  (κυριως νοτιοαφρικανικες  )
μπιφτεκι γεμιστο με τα παντα , σπαταλες μεριδες  και αρκετα κερασματα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αυτος ειναι ο Παππους του Γενναιου κ εχει 35 ευρω :08. Turtle:

----------


## Predator1995

και εγω θελω να το δοκιμασω το μπεργκερ αυτο αλλα λυπαμαι τα 35 ευρω με τοσα λεφτα μπορω να σου φτιαξω πολλα περισσοτερα μπεργκερ η εχω αρκετα πιο νοστιμες επιλογες απο ενα μπεργκερ αν και μεγαλο αλλα σιγουρα μια μερα θα ''πεταξω'' ευρω για να το δοκιμασω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εγω εφαγα αυτο κ εφτασα ενα κλικ πριν καλεσω το ΕΚΑΒ

----------


## Predator1995

αυτο ναι με 15 ευρω γιατι οχι μετραει ασχημα κιολας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Eιχανε κ ενα διαγωνισμο καπου μεσα στο καλοκαιρι ή λιγο πιο πριν οπου αν ετρωγες τον παππου στον κερναγανε κ αμα ετρωγες 2 παππουδες σου δινανε στο χερι 300 ευρω.

----------


## Predator1995

εναν παππου αντε να τον καταφερνα αλλα 2 με την καμια χαχαχα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

εγω οταν ειχα παει ειχαμε παρει αυτο ( μικρο ειναι αλλα λεγανε οτι ηταν 400 γραμμαρια δεν το πολυ πιστευω) δεν ειχα χρηματα εκεινη την μερα πανω μου για μεγαλυτερο :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## lila_1

απ τον butcher ειναι αυτό?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Το πιο τιμιο ειναι γενικα με 2 μπιφτεκια οπως εχω γραψει κ πιο πανω.

Παντως θεωρω οτι burger που δε μπορεις να το φας με τα χερια οπως ειναι κ πρεπει να τρως ενα ενα καποια υλικα μονα τους,δεν ειναι burger...δεν αξιζει.

----------


## Predator1995

> απ τον butcher ειναι αυτό?


ναι στο χαλανδρι

----------


## Predator1995

> Το πιο τιμιο ειναι γενικα με 2 μπιφτεκια οπως εχω γραψει κ πιο πανω.
> 
> Παντως θεωρω οτι burger που δε μπορεις να το φας με τα χερια οπως ειναι κ πρεπει να τρως ενα ενα καποια υλικα μονα τους,δεν ειναι burger...δεν αξιζει.


αυτο που εβαλα σε φωτο με 2 μπιφτεκια ειναι τωρα θα σε γελασω τιμη δεν θυμαμαι, αλλα ναι συμφωνω μαζι σου και γι αυτο προτιμω τα σουβλακια χαχαχ μεχρι τριπιτο που εχω φαει το κραταγες ανετα με τα χερια :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Eιχανε κ ενα διαγωνισμο καπου μεσα στο καλοκαιρι ή λιγο πιο πριν οπου αν ετρωγες τον παππου στον κερναγανε κ αμα ετρωγες 2 παππουδες σου δινανε στο χερι 300 ευρω.


Αυτό με τα 300 ευρώ είναι απίστευτη πρόκληση....Αν δεν είχε χρόνο και μπορούσα να κάτσω κανά 4ωρό καλά θα ήταν...λογικά θα είχε χρονο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Νταξ ειπαμε,θα τρωγες 2 τετοια?? :08. Turtle: 

Δεν ξερω αν ειχε χρονο.Στη σελιδα τους στο fb αμα πας πιο κατω θα δεις να λεει για το διαγωνισμο.

----------


## lila_1

ρε τι λες, 2 τετοια μπεργκερ πρεπει να ζυγίζουν περίπου το μισό σου βάρος, ασε που νεκρός τι να τα κάνεις τα 300 ευρω?

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Δεν ξέρω αλλά για 300 ευρώ στο χέρι θα το προσπαθούσα...εκτός αν έχανα και έπρεπε να τα πληρώσω μετα  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δε δινεις 300 αμα χασεις.

Αλλα γιαυτο κ λενε 300 ευρω γτ ξερουν κανεις δε θα τα φαει.

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Δε δινεις 300 αμα χασεις.
> 
> Αλλα γιαυτο κ λενε 300 ευρω γτ ξερουν κανεις δε θα τα φαει.


Σάμο που σπούδαζα είχε κάνει μια μέρα ένα διαγωνισμό μια πιτσαρία...Νομίζω έδινε 50 ευρώ, τπτ δηλαδή...είχε είσοδο πέντε ευρώ στο διαγωνισμό...Πήγα έφαγα 4 πίτσες...

Το ρεκόρ ήταν 11, το ίδιο βράδυ ένας έφαγε 14  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ΧΑχαχαχα πω ρε φιλε,ειχε και νεκροταφιο διπλα απο την πιτσαρια? :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Χαχαχα τον έβλεπα σε μια φάση....δεν μπορούσε να ανασάνει...τα κατάφερε όμως το θηρίο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

με χαρα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  σας παρουσιαζω

τον Χαλκ Χόγκαν



και τον Σπίντι Γκονζάλες στα 16,5 ευρω αυτο




η το Tomahawk Black Angus 1 κιλο κρεας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 



αρε μπαρμπεκιου τι μας κανεις

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ο μάι κοοοοτ :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Το επομενο σ/κ ή μεσα στην αλλη βδομαδα μαλλον θα χτυπησω Μπαρμπεκιου στη Νεα Σμυρνη...αμα ψηθει κανεις μου λεει.

----------


## Predator1995

> Ο μάι κοοοοτ
> 
> Το επομενο σ/κ ή μεσα στην αλλη βδομαδα μαλλον θα χτυπησω Μπαρμπεκιου στη Νεα Σμυρνη...αμα ψηθει κανεις μου λεει.



Απο τις 8 του μήνα (η τριτη που μας έρχεται) και μετα εγώ μέσα είμαι θέλω να πάω να φάω στο μπάρμπεκιου οποτε μεσα είμαι εγώ να πάμε να τους μαθουμε να τρώνε σωστά  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## primordial

Αυτο το black angus μου γ@&!£€ την ψυχολογία....
Το γνωστό μπάρμπεκιου?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## lupus dei

εγω ως κατοικος πειραια δεν θα μπορουσα να μην τιμω οποτε γινετε εναν γενναιο. ομολογω οτι δεν εχω φαει κανενα αλλο μπρεγκερ απο εκει και ενω παντα λεω αντε σημερα να δοκιμασω καποιο αλλο δεν μπορω να αντισταθω στο μεγαλειο του ΓΕΝΝΑΙΟΥ..μετα φυσικα χρειαζομαι τα pants του joey και κανα κιλο σοδα.

----------


## Predator1995

η χθεσινη  μερα ξεκινησε με κανελονια :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 



ψωμια μαρμελαδες βουτηρα γαλατα :01. Razz: 



1 κιλο μακαρονια με φιλαδελφια και τυρια τριμμενα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 



και τελευταιο γεμα για την χθεσινη μερα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

ταινια και μπεργκερ πανε μαζι παντα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Λίγα λόγια για το έργο 

Φακορυζο, κρεατοσουπα, γαλακτομπουρεκου με κανέλα, σιροπιαστα κουλουρακια με ινδοκαρυδο +10γρ κρεατινη

----------


## vaggan

ελπιζω αυτη η ασπρη σκονη  που βλεπω στα κουλουρακια να ειναι ινδοκαρυδο και οχι κρεατινη :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ειλικρινα δε χεστηκες? :01. Unsure:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Όχι γιατί να μου συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο ?

Μεσιε Βαγγαν είναι 10γρ κρεατινη και ινδοκαρυδο αναμεμειγμένα

----------


## Predator1995

> Όχι γιατί να μου συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο ?
> 
> Μεσιε Βαγγαν είναι 10γρ κρεατινη και ινδοκαρυδο αναμεμειγμένα


χαχαχαχα αληθεια ραντισες τα κουλουρακια με κρεατινη απο πανω χαχαχαχαχα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

πολλά ψυχολογικά

----------


## aepiskeptis

Μου βγήκε πιο γλυκό το σιρόπι. Το πασπαλισμα κρεατινης είναι ένας τρόπος να φάω περισσότερα χωρίς να αναγουλιαζω.

 Εσύ μικρή παουερλιφτρια πίσω στο δημοτικό να μάθεις τι είναι ισχύ

----------


## lila_1

ισχύς*

εγώ φυσική είχα >18 σταθερά
εσύ από γραμματική δεν πας πολύ καλά  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Παρατηρω παντως πως εχει η Αθηνα ωραια φαγαδικα.. 

Εμεις εδω περιορισμενα. Και εκει που ειναι για μπουνιες ειναι τα γλυκα τους.. Σοβαρο γλυκο δε θα βρεις.. καταρχην και τα οποια πχ ειδη παστας εχουν ειναι Α-γλυκα.. Τρως σαντιγυ και χωρις πλακα θελεις να βαλεις ζαχαρη..

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Κοιτα το γλυκο ειναι κ θεμα γουστου, εγω πηρα μια βαφλα χθες με σοκολατα λιωμενη κ μ αναγουλιασε επειδη ηταν πολλή γλυκια, ενώ αν το επαιρνα με σοκολατα υγειας θα το τσακιζα.
Το ιδιο εχω με προφιτερολ, μπακλαβαδες κλπ μετά την 4-5η μπουκια μ φερνει αναγούλα που ειναι τοσο γλυκο. Βεβαια εχω κοψει εντελως τη ζαχαρη εδω κ χρόνια, οποτε μπορει να παιζει καποιο ρολο.

Οσον αφορα τη Γερμανια 2 φορες που εχω επισκεφτει. ΔΕΝ μπορουσα να βρω ζαχαροπλαστειο για να παω γλυκα ως επισκεπτης σε φίλους (οπως κανουμε Ελλαδα). Ειλικρινα το λεω εψαχνα ολοκληρη την πολη κ ειχε μονο κατι φουρνους με cake κ κατι παγωτατζιδικα ή donuts. Δεν ξερω τι φαση μαλλον δεν το εχουν στην κουλτουρα τους

----------


## Levrone

Μα ζαχαροπλαστεια δεν εχει. 

Εχει οπως το λες φουρνους με ψωμια , κτλ και καποια γλυκα δραμα. Το μονο ζαχαροπλαστειο που μπορει καποιος κατι να βρει ειναι στο Ντισελντορφ το ελληνικο ζαχαροπλαστειο που λεγεται "Βυζαντειο". Και τα γλυκα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα ελληνικα. Τουρτες κτλ τα παντα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Eιχαν προηγηθει και 16 ρολα σουσι και ενα mochi μους αλλα ο μαλακας δε τα βγαλα :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Ρε φιλε το πιστευω οτι θα ταν νοστιμο, αλλα η εικονα που δινει ειναι σκατα πατημενα.. :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

ειλικρινα δεν χεστηκες???ωχχχχ deja vu :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Εννοια σου μα αποψε θα κανει τα λεκανοχειλα αχρηστα... :01. Razz: 

Να μου το θυμηθεις..

----------


## vaggan

πολυφαγια πολυσκατια λενε στο χωριο μου κωστη μου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Σα το πρωτομυριστης πρωτοκλαστης ενα πραμα? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Εμεις το λεμε ...γλυκοφαε πικροχεσε.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

χθεσινη μερα!! με σειρα που φαγωθηκαν κιολας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

πρωινο!!



μεσημεριανο!!



απογευματινο!!



κατι χαλαρο για βραδυ!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## bocanegra180

> Eιχαν προηγηθει και 16 ρολα σουσι και ενα mochi μους αλλα ο μαλακας δε τα βγαλα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111676


Cobra για πες κανένα μαγαζί με καλό σουσι. Αν απαγορεύεται στείλε πμ αν έχεις όρεξη.

----------


## lupus dei

> Cobra για πες κανένα μαγαζί με καλό σουσι. Αν απαγορεύεται στείλε πμ αν έχεις όρεξη.


koi shushi bar,  αν εχεις καποιο κοντα σου πηγαινε με τα ματια κλειστά. πολυ καλες τιμες και πολυ νοστιμα πιατα

η αν εισαι προς γλυφαδα μερια yummy wok,  λιγο τσιμπιμενο αλλα εξαιρετικο φαι. 
Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Οπως ειπε ο φιλος απο πανω,τα Koi εχουν ισως τις καλυτερες τιμες...επισης παρομοιες τιμες εχει κ το Homu Sushi Bar που πηγα χθες,ειναι Ανω Γλυφαδα πανω στη Γουναρη...ειναι υπευθυνος ενας φιλος κι απο 46 ευρω μας τα αφησε 20 :08. Turtle: 

Παντως το top γευστικα μεχρι στιγμης σε αυτα που εχω φαει,ηταν στο Tokyo Joe στη Γλυφαδα αλλα κ το πιο ακριβο...σκεψου εκανε 9 ευρω η οχταδα.

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

COBRA εχεις ψαξει τι macros εχει το sushi που σερβιρουν τα μαγαζια Ελλαδα; αν ναι ποσταρε το...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Οχι,αδιαφορα μου ειναι τα macros τους.

----------


## aepiskeptis

Όσο κάνει 1.5 κιλό μοσχάρι ελιά πληρώνεις ρύζι, φύκια, φλούδες ψαριού (και τα εργατικά του σεφ κυρίως) κόστος γύρω στα 0,50.

Ο,τι πιο υπερεκτιμημένο εβερ, εάν πρόσφεραν σασιμι θα ήταν άλλη κουβέντα 


Μόνο για να βγαλεις μίου μίου γκομενα πολλών καρδιναλίων και καλά

----------


## bocanegra180

Επισκέπτη, πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι δεν είναι υπερεκτιμημενη μια μερίδα που στην χρεώνουν 15 ευρώ και περιέχει 300 γραμμάρια μοσχάρι και 2 καρότα και πιστεύεις ότι είναι μόνο το σουσι? Δυστυχώς όλα υπερεκτιμημενα είναι . Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ το σουσι ενώ η κοπελιά μου μόνο που το βλέπει την πιάνει αναγουλα οπότε όλα σχετικά είναι και τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις cobra και lupus .

----------


## aepiskeptis

Φυσικά και είναι φίλε μου για αυτί είπα με 9€ παίρνεις 1.5 κιλό .

 Το μαγειρεύεις σπίτι σου και χαλι να είναι μόνο που θα της μαγειρεψεις πρέπει να σε λατρέψει κι αν δεν τρώγεται ακόμα καλύτερα γλυτωνεις και χρόνο

----------


## beefmeup

δεν εχει νοημα αυτη η κουβεντα..με την ιδια λογικη, πινεις καφε παντα σπιτι σου, βλεπεις ταινιες παντα σπιτι σου, τρως σουβλακια παντα απο το σπιτι σου, πινεις ποτα στο σπιτι σου κ γενικα ποτε δεν βγαινεις απο το σπιτι σου γιατι εκει μπορει να τα εχεις ολα κ φτηνοτερα :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> Το μαγειρεύεις σπίτι σου και χαλι να είναι μόνο που θα της μαγειρεψεις πρέπει να σε λατρέψει κι αν δεν τρώγεται ακόμα καλύτερα *γλυτωνεις και χρόνο*


υποκλίνομαι.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ακριβα ξεακριβα,εγω χθες στο σουσι μπαρ εδωσα 5 ευρω και εφαγα για 15+ :08. Turtle: 

Και ναι σαφως ειναι ακριβο για αυτο που παιρνεις,αλλα νταξ δεν τρως καθε μερα...και ειναι πολυ σωστο αυτο που ειπε και ο beef προφανως.

----------


## beegee

> Φυσικά και είναι φίλε μου για αυτί είπα με 9€ παίρνεις 1.5 κιλό .
> 
>  Το μαγειρεύεις σπίτι σου και χαλι να είναι μόνο που θα της μαγειρεψεις πρέπει να σε λατρέψει κι αν δεν τρώγεται ακόμα καλύτερα γλυτωνεις και χρόνο


ναι ....βαζεις και μια τσοντα και γλυτωνεις και  τον κοπο , δε χρειαζεται η γκομενα  ... ελεοοοος  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Βeegee εισαι μια κυρια,δε μιλας ωραια τωρα..

----------


## beegee

λυσεις δινω για να γλυτωσει ο ανθρωπος χρονο και χρημα  :01. Sad:

----------


## vaggan

εντωμεταξυ στο χωριο σε φιλικο σπιτι...5 κιλα κρασι 3 κιλα μπριζολες 3 κιλα πανσετες κατι ρωσικες και κατι ψιψιψωνια εβαλα μπριζολες και στις τσεπες φευγοντας :01. Razz: η φωτο ειναι μετα απο αφθονη κρασοκατανυξη :01. Razz: το κεφαλι μου σφυριζει  σαν την μαμαλιγκα του μπορατ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Φαινεται! Ευτυχισμενος εισαι! :01. Mr. Green:   Αυτα κανει ο οινος! :01. Razz:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Μπααα την ευτυχία στον άντρα τη φαιρνει η μπριζολα 





Εντάξει βοηθάει κι η καλή παρέα 

Ωραία φωτό μεσιε Βαγγαν!

----------


## vaggan

κρασι+μπριζολες+καλη παρεα<σοκολατα ιον αμυγδαλου εκεινη φερνει την ολοκληρωτικη ευτυχια και χθες ξεμειναμε απο ενα γλυκακι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: ευχαριστω μιστερ επισκεπτη ειστε πολυ καλος :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ιον σοκολατα αμυγδαλου; :01. Smile:  Η χοντρη ομως! Κ ειμαστε καλυμμενοι απο γλυκο.
Τι μπριζολα εννοειτε; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

τι μπριζολα χρησταρα μου? :01. Unsure: μπριζολενια εσυ τι εννοεις? χοιρινη μαρεσει καλυτερα χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν μου χουν τυχει και χοιρινες που ηταν αθλιες μοσχαρισια καλη αλλα στοιφη πολυ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπριζολενια... :01. Wink:  χοιρινη παιδι χοντρουλη κ δυχρομη. Οι μοσχαρισιες κ αυτες ειναι νοστιμες αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες σκληρες. Και...παντα στα καρβουνα :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

στο τζακι τις ψησαμε φιλε οχι στα καρβουνα παντως καλο το αποτελεσμα :03. Thumb up:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## beegee

ωρε κατι μπριζολαρες   :01. Mr. Green: 
τι ρωσικες και μ@κακιες... τζατζικακι δεν επαιζε???   αααα.. δεν τρωτε κυριλατα   :01. Razz: 
εισαι και λιγο λιαρδα ε????  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> εισαι και λιγο λιαρδα ε????


 :01. ROFL:  Με μισο μονο μπουκαλι ασπρο κ 1/4 κοκκινο; Εκτος κ εαν το πισω μπουκαλι δεν εχει νερο κ ειναι ηδη κτυπημενο :01. Mr. Green:  + κ ποσα ατομα ηταν βεβαια!

----------


## vaggan

> ωρε κατι μπριζολαρες  
> τι ρωσικες και μ@κακιες... τζατζικακι δεν επαιζε???   αααα.. δεν τρωτε κυριλατα  
> εισαι και λιγο λιαρδα ε????


 ε εσυ τωρα που θα με τραπεζωσεις να φερεις τζατζικι κοντευουν οι μερες :01. Razz: 




> Με μισο μονο μπουκαλι ασπρο κ 1/4 κοκκινο; Εκτος κ εαν το πισω μπουκαλι δεν εχει νερο κ ειναι ηδη κτυπημενο + κ ποσα ατομα ηταν βεβαια!


στο τραπεζι πανω μου υπηρχαν τεσσερα εναμισαρια λευκα κρασια δεν φαινονται ολα το μπουκαλι που φαινεται ειναι κοκα κολα οχι κοκκινο την στιγμη που παρθηκε η φωτο εχουμε πιει ενα μπουκαλικαι μισο στο τριτο δεν φτασαμε απλα δεν γινοταν ειμασταν τρια ατομα επισης πινω στην χαση και στη φεξη οποτε ενταξει ικανοποιητικα ηταν :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

> ε εσυ τωρα που θα με τραπεζωσεις να φερεις τζατζικι κοντευουν οι μερες


ναι και μπακαλιαρο σκορδαλια ..ομορφα που θα περασουμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

bee η τζατζικι η σκορδαλια συγκεντρωσουυυ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σωστος ο Vagg :03. Thumb up:  δεν πανε αυτα τα δυο μαζι :01. Wink:

----------


## lupus dei

το shushaki ειναι εξαιρετικο φαι αλλα δυστυχως εδω στο ελλαντα εχει υπεραξια, οπως και ολα πλεον. εδω πληρωνεις για μακαροναδα σε ιταλικο του κ**ου 8-9€.εδω το αγαπημενο μας σουβλακι το φτασαν 2,5€ στην αθηνα, δηλ τιμες κρητης. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Eggbo

> το shushaki ειναι εξαιρετικο φαι αλλα δυστυχως εδω στο ελλαντα εχει υπεραξια, οπως και ολα πλεον. εδω πληρωνεις για μακαροναδα σε ιταλικο του κ**ου 8-9€.εδω το αγαπημενο μας *σουβλακι* το φτασαν 2,5€ στην αθηνα, δηλ τιμες κρητης. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


εισαι σιγουρα αθηναιος ? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ε εσυ τωρα που θα με τραπεζωσεις να φερεις τζατζικι κοντευουν οι μερες





> ναι και μπακαλιαρο σκορδαλια ..ομορφα που θα περασουμε


Ωπ τι τραπεζακι θα παιχτει εδω? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

αμαν βρε μανωλη ασε να πεσει και τιποτα κατω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: πλακιτσα κανουμε

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Post workout

----------


## lupus dei

> εισαι σιγουρα αθηναιος ?


και ομως φιλε egg, αθηνα μενω δυστυχως. προχθες μπηκε ενας να αφησει φυλλαδιο απο σουβλατζιδικο που ανοιξε στην ν. σμυρμη και ανοιγω και βλεπω το τυλιχτο με γυρο κιολα 2,5€!!!! στην αθηνα του 2016 της κρισης!! μαδερφακερ! στον πειραια-κεντρο που παιρνω κατω απο 2-2,2€ καλο σουβλακι δεν βρισκεις. σιγουρα υπαρχουν και κατι τελειωμενα με γυρο απο γατα που το χουν 1,5-1,8 αλλα δεν μιλαω γιαυτα. στην πατριδα κρητη νταξει παντα το χαν πανακριβο, αλλα τουμπανιαρικο

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## vaggan

> Post workout


γ@μησε :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Μία που ο Χρήστος είπε σοκολατοθεραπεια, μου ήρθε έμπνευση να φτιάξω κάτι

Πριν το φούρνο 


 Προβλέπεται μεγάλη νύχτα

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Mικρες απολαυσεις της ζωης: καφες, cheesecake (cheat meal) κ ενα αστυνομικο βιβλιαράκι

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ο Παππους του γενναιου με καποιες εξτρα προσθηκες

----------


## aepiskeptis

Έπος χαχαχα



Υ.Γ.  betaine hcl, pancreatin, wobenzyme, acv....10 ταμπλέτες απ το καθένα και μία κόκα ζερο

----------


## pankol

Πωωω, τι μπόμπα είναι αυτή!!! Το κατάφερες όλο;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

χαχα δεν ειναι δικο μου παιδια,απλα το ανεβασαν σημερα στη σελιδα τους κ ειπα να το βαλω εδω γτ ειναι freak.

Νταξ 35 ευρω για μπεργκερ δε θα δινα,ποσο μαλλον στις μερες μας


σε σουσι ισως :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eggbo

> και ομως φιλε egg, αθηνα μενω δυστυχως. προχθες μπηκε ενας να αφησει φυλλαδιο απο σουβλατζιδικο που ανοιξε στην ν. σμυρμη και ανοιγω και βλεπω το τυλιχτο με γυρο κιολα 2,5€!!!! στην αθηνα του 2016 της κρισης!! μαδερφακερ! στον πειραια-κεντρο που παιρνω κατω απο 2-2,2€ καλο σουβλακι δεν βρισκεις. σιγουρα υπαρχουν και κατι τελειωμενα με γυρο απο γατα που το χουν 1,5-1,8 αλλα δεν μιλαω γιαυτα. στην πατριδα κρητη νταξει παντα το χαν πανακριβο, αλλα τουμπανιαρικο
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Τυλιχτο λογικα εννοεις την πιτα...κι εμας εδω σαλονικα 2,5 - 2,8 εχει εκει γυρο παιζουν οι τιμες...απλα σε μας εχει ανθρωπινη ποσοτητα  :Stick Out Tongue:  το τεμαχιο σουβλακι ειναι 1.5-2 . σε πιτα πσει επισης 2,5

----------


## lupus dei

> Τυλιχτο λογικα εννοεις την πιτα...κι εμας εδω σαλονικα 2,5 - 2,8 εχει εκει γυρο παιζουν οι τιμες...απλα σε μας εχει ανθρωπινη ποσοτητα  το τεμαχιο σουβλακι ειναι 1.5-2 . σε πιτα πσει επισης 2,5


ναι σε πιτε, σαντουιτς που λετε αν δεν κανω λαθος! αλλα εσας οπως ειπες ειναι κουμουτσια, ενω εδω νορμαλ μεγεθος. μην σχολιασω καν την διαολεμενη σας λαγανα.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nive

Να ρωτησω κατι τωρα εγω...
Τουμπανο η φωτο, εντυπωσιακοτατο μπεργκερ, το ευχαριστιεσαι αυτο τα πραγμα? Χιλιες φορες ενα πιο ανθρωπινο και αν πεινας παρε αλλο ενα...εκτος και αν εχεις περασει σε αλλο level  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eggbo

> ναι σε πιτε, σαντουιτς που λετε αν δεν κανω λαθος! αλλα εσας οπως ειπες ειναι κουμουτσια, ενω εδω νορμαλ μεγεθος. μην σχολιασω καν την διαολεμενη σας λαγανα.. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Σαντουιτσαρες  :01. Mr. Green: Φιλε απιστευτη η λαγανα τρομερη βασικα...γενικα ειμαστε καλα απο τετοια θεματα  :01. Razz:  εχει και κατι αλλα 30 εκατοστα ψωμακι με ο,τι θες 2,5 ευρω...ουτε μπορω να το φαω αυτο βασικα χαχαχ

----------


## vaggan

> Σαντουιτσαρες Φιλε απιστευτη η λαγανα τρομερη βασικα...γενικα ειμαστε καλα απο τετοια θεματα  εχει και κατι αλλα 30 εκατοστα ψωμακι με ο,τι θες 2,5 ευρω...ουτε μπορω να το φαω αυτο βασικα χαχαχ


αντι να σπαμαρετε συνεχως το θεμα μπορειτε να τα πειτε και σε πμ καλλιστα ειστε εκτος θεματολογιας

----------


## Eggbo

> αντι να σπαμαρετε συνεχως το θεμα μπορειτε να τα πειτε και σε πμ καλλιστα ειστε εκτος θεματολογιας


Καναμε 4 ποστ μεσα σε μια βδομαδα....μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι παει να πει σπαμ φιλφιλεκαι εδω που τα λεμε ποιο συνεχομενο...!?!?εν παση περιπτωση δε νομιζω να χαμε να πουμε και κατι αλλο...ειπαμε 2 3 ποστ πανω σε cheat meal. Αν ειχαμε φωτο δηλαδη τι θα λεγες? Αντε καλο μας βραδυνο cheat meal κριμα που δεν εβγαλα φωτογραφια τι εφαγα μολις τωρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

το τσιτ της κυριακης 2 πιατα ηταν στο συνολο απλα το δευτερο δεν προλαβε να βγει φωτο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  ( καρμποναρα με κρεμα γαλακτος μπεικον 1 κιλο τυρι τριμμενο 1,5 λιτρο κοκα κολα) στην φωτο ειναι 2 πιατα αλλα λειπει ενα ακομα μιας και φτιαξαμε 1,5 κιλο μακαρονια καρμποναρα τα μοιρασαμε και σε αλλους :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lupus dei

> το τσιτ της κυριακης 2 πιατα ηταν στο συνολο απλα το δευτερο δεν προλαβε να βγει φωτο ( καρμποναρα με κρεμα γαλακτος μπεικον 1 κιλο τυρι τριμμενο 1,5 λιτρο κοκα κολα) στην φωτο ειναι 2 πιατα αλλα λειπει ενα ακομα μιας και φτιαξαμε 1,5 κιλο μακαρονια καρμποναρα τα μοιρασαμε και σε αλλους


οι ποσότητες που γραφεις ειναι οντως πραγματικες ή το κανεις για την υπερβολη του πράγματος? βαζεις οντως 1 κιλο τυρι και πινεις οντως και, 5λιτρο κοκα? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

> οι ποσότητες που γραφεις ειναι οντως πραγματικες ή το κανεις για την υπερβολη του πράγματος? βαζεις οντως 1 κιλο τυρι και πινεις οντως και, 5λιτρο κοκα? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


2 πακετα μακαρονια των 500 γραμμαριων για την ακριβεια ενα κανονικο και ενα πεννες 1 κιλο τρυμμενο τυρι αναμεικτο και 3 κοκα κολες 1,5 λιτρο η καθε μια αυτο ακριβως εγινε την κυριακη

----------


## lupus dei

> 2 πακετα μακαρονια των 500 γραμμαριων για την ακριβεια ενα κανονικο και ενα πεννες 1 κιλο τρυμμενο τυρι αναμεικτο και 3 κοκα κολες 1,5 λιτρο η καθε μια αυτο ακριβως εγινε την κυριακη


φιλε μου ρεσπεκτ στο στομαχι σου αφου τα βαζεις ολα αυτα εκει μεσα! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Predator κοιτα μονο μη χτυπας το κεφαλι σου αργοτερα..

----------


## aepiskeptis

Δυστυχώς εάν συνεχίσει έτσι , εύκολα. Και δε θα μπορεί να σταματήσει 


 Ή χαρά της πορείας προς ινσουλινοαντισταση. Έχει 4000 θερμίδες από υδατάνθρακα, άλλες 1800 από λίπος, κορεσμένο .
 Το μόνο άνθρωπο που έχω δει να τρώει τόσο υδατάνθρακα ήταν ένα φίλο που έκανε mountain bike ανάβαση και down hill.
 Ωστόσο ήξερε τι έκανε, απλούς υδατάνθρακες, σύνθετους, nutrition timing, βοηθητικά ινσουλινοευαισθησιας, βοηθητικά αποκατάστασης Βιτ w, Βιταμίνη dec.

 Τεσπα, καλά να είναι το παιδί να τρώει 


 Εδιτ. Είναι ένας τύπος στο youtube, έπασχε από νευρικη ανορεξία, βρήκε το ΒΒινγ και έχει δέσει ενώ τρώει απίστευτες ποσότητες. Αυτή είναι η επίσημη ιστορία, γιατί οι ποσότητες φωνάζουν ινσου, αν ξέρει κάποιος ας βάλει κάνα βίντεο

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Erik the Electric?

----------


## vaggan

παιδια δεν τα φαγε μονος τα μακαρονια φαγανε και αλλοι λεει δεν ειναι και κατι τρομερο

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

> Δυστυχώς εάν συνεχίσει έτσι , εύκολα. Και δε θα μπορεί να σταματήσει 
> 
> 
>  Ή χαρά της πορείας προς ινσουλινοαντισταση. Έχει 4000 θερμίδες από υδατάνθρακα, άλλες 1800 από λίπος, κορεσμένο .
>  Το μόνο άνθρωπο που έχω δει να τρώει τόσο υδατάνθρακα ήταν ένα φίλο που έκανε mountain bike ανάβαση και down hill.
>  Ωστόσο ήξερε τι έκανε, απλούς υδατάνθρακες, σύνθετους, nutrition timing, βοηθητικά ινσουλινοευαισθησιας, βοηθητικά αποκατάστασης Βιτ w, Βιταμίνη dec.
> 
>  Τεσπα, καλά να είναι το παιδί να τρώει 
> 
> ...


Ο τυπος είναι θηρίο, ειχε διαγνωστει με καρκινο κ παρόλα αυτα συνεχιζει ακαθεκτος 






Παντως ο Predator χαραμιζεται θα μπορουσε να γινει ο Ελληνας Furious Pete, με τετοιες ποσοτητες που τρωει

----------


## kostas kou

ο pretador ειναι φετες ρε παιδια, ο μεταβολισμος του ειναι πολυ καλος

----------


## aepiskeptis

Φίλε μου καλέ
Μεταβολισμός είναι το σύνολο βιοχημικων διαδικασιων που συμβαίνουν στο κύτταρο,  το σύνολο δλδ των αναβολικών (ενδοθερμων αντιδράσεων ) και καταβολικων (εξώθερμες αντιδράσεις).

 Τι εννοεις έχει καλό μεταβολισμό;

Κι ο,τι καλό και να έχει με τέτοια διατροφή δε θα το εχει για πολύ . "Ακου εμένα που σου λέω" Π.Π.


 Μάλλον το παιδί που μου έδειξε το βίντεο είχε μπερδέψει τις ιστορίες 

Μου έδειξε τον furious pete kai μου είπε την ιστορία του ερικ.

 Σε ένα μασλμαγκ του 2001 παρουσίαζε έναν νέο ifbb pro, το προπροπονητικο του γεύμα ήταν 6 κάψουλες από έναν λιποδιαλυτη, 10  donuts με σοκολάτα, 10 με κρέμα, 1 κόκα λάιτ, 2 σκουπς πρωτεινη... και το άρθρο έλεγε "προσοχή! Μη το δοκιμάσετε εάν δεν έχετε τον τέλειο μεταβολισμό"


 Αυτό μου θυμησες

----------


## kostas kou

καλα τα λες, αλλα εχει να κανει με τον οργανισμο του καθε ανθρωπου, εγω που εχω δει φωτο του εχει πολυ καλο σωμα, ενα cheat meal να κανει μια φορα την βδομαδα ακομα και τετοιο μπορει ο οργανισμος του να το αντεχει, και μπορει να μην το κανει καν 1 φορα την βδομαδα αλλα λιγοτερο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μα ποιος χ@στηκε για τη σωματικη κατασταση εξωτερικα στην προκειμενη?Εγω μιλησα μη χτυπαει το κεφαλι του σχετικα με το μεσα με τετοιες καταχρησεις...ποσο μαλλον με τετοιες ποσοτητες απο ενα απο τα χειροτερα-καρκινογονα για τον οργανισμο πραγματα,την *coca cola*.

----------


## Predator1995

αχχαχαχαχ εχουμε πει ενα σωρο πραγματα για μια μακαροναδα και 4,5 λιτρα κοκα κολα, οπως ειπε και ο vaggan αλλα το εγραψα κιολας επειδη φτιαξαμε 1,5 κιλο μακαρονια το μοιραστηκαμε  για να μην παει για πεταμα οτι περισεψει οι ποσοτητες απο ολα τα υλικα ειναι αυτες που εχω γραψει και εγω εφαγα 1 ολοκληρη πιατελα και μιση ακομα ουτε κατι λιγο ουτε κατι τρελο, τωρα COBRA εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες με την κοκα κολα οτι χειροτερο ειναι και βλακεια που εγινε τοσο μεγαλη καταναλωση αλλα εχει ηδη μπει σε προγραμμα και το τσιτ γιατι τετοιες μεριδες δεν εχουν νοημα ενα ελευερο γευμα πιο χαλαρο ειναι οτι πρεπει, φιλε kosta να σαι καλα για τα καλα σου λογια τωρα αυτο με το μεταβολισμο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλος αλλα εχω παρατηρησει οτι μπορει να ξεφυγω και 10-15 μερες να τρωω οτι ναναι ποτε ναναι και να μην βαλω ουτε πολλα υγρα ουτε πολλα κιλα πιστευω ειναι στον οργανισμο, οσο για την συχνοτητα το ελευθερο γη την ελευθερη μερα τα κανω 1 φορα την εβδομαδα στην γραμμωση μονο μειωνεται η συχνοτητα τους και τελος φιλε aepiskepti πιστευω οτι το ψειριζεις πολυ ( Έχει 4000 θερμίδες από υδατάνθρακα, άλλες 1800 από λίπος, κορεσμένο) και οτι υπερβαλεις και λιγακι ( Κι ο,τι καλό και να έχει με τέτοια διατροφή δε θα το εχει για πολύ . "Ακου εμένα που σου λέω" Π.Π.) δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα οπως τα παρουσιαζεις παντα κατα την γνωμη μου ετσι και χωρις να σου κανω καποια επιθεση κουβεντα κανουμε ναι ηταν μεγαλο γευμα δεν λεω οχι αλλα δεν ειναι αναγκη να το παρουσιαζουμε τοσο τραγικα γιατι ξερω πολλους που τρωνε πολυ περισσοτερο απο εμενα και ειναι μια χαρα δεν εχουν παθει τιποτα απολυτως.. συμφωνω οτι ενα ελευθερο γευμα πρεπει να ειναι πιο ελενχομενο αλλα μην τα παρουσιαζουμε τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα...

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Χθες βραδυ, πηγα σε γυραδικο- ταβερνακι κ εφαγα 4 χοιρινα 1 λουκανικο, πατατες τηγανιτες, τζατζικι, μουσταρδα, σαλατα αναμοικτη εποχης κ 100 ml τσιπουρο

Στη συνεχεια εφαγα 3 μικρα γλυκα, 1 ποντικακι, 1 εκλερ κ 1 παστακι. 

Τις επομενες μερες θελω να σφιξω πολυ τη διατροφη μου, γιατι πλησιαζουν κ γιορτες, οπου δεν μπορεις να κρατησεις διατροφη, οποτε αναγκαστικα θα το ριξει καποιος εξω.

Νηστεια κ παμε πρεσσα για γραμμωση μεχρι γιορτες

----------


## ArgoSixna

"1kg μακαρονια μπλα μπλα μπλα και τα μοιρασαμε και σε αλλους" , σας φαινονται μεγαλες ποσοτητες για 3+ ατομα?

ή το 1.5 λιτρο κοκα κολα που εγραψε? το 5 που το ειδατε btw?

Κοιταω τα μπεργκερ που τρως κομπρα καθε pre post wo και μετα σχολιαζεις τα μακαρονακια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

2 φορες/μηνα με "καθε pre post workout" εχουν μια "μικρη" διαφορά θαρρω :01. lol: 

και τα τσιτ που κανω εγω δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με την ποσοτητα και τη συχνοτητα του Preda :01. Mr. Green: 

επισης δεν ακουμπαω cola

----------


## vaggan

αυτη η ενοτητα εξελλισεται σταθερα σε εναν ατυπο διαγωνισμο βλακειας για το ποιος θα φαει και ποιος θα πιει την χειροτερη και περισσοτερη ποσοτητα ανθυγιεινης τροφης που θα οδηγησει τους τριτους στο συμπερασμα οτι αυτος γαμει και δερνει κανει σκληρη προπονηση ειναι μεταβολικο εργοστασιο ΑΛΛΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ που δεν ειναι οι αλλοι εχει ΓΕΝΝΕΤΙΚΑ μωρε σπουδαιο  κατορθωμα να περιδρομιασεις ... ΟΥΤΕ ΑΛΒΑΝΟΙ :08. Turtle:

----------


## lupus dei

> "1kg μακαρονια μπλα μπλα μπλα και τα μοιρασαμε και σε αλλους" , σας φαινονται μεγαλες ποσοτητες για 3+ ατομα?
> 
> ή το 1.5 λιτρο κοκα κολα που εγραψε? το 5 που το ειδατε btw?
> 
> Κοιταω τα μπεργκερ που τρως κομπρα καθε pre post wo και μετα σχολιαζεις τα μακαρονακια


το 5 πατήθηκε καταλαθος αντι για το 1. για 3+ ατομα οχι μια χαρα ειναι, εμενα μου δημιουργείτε η εντύπωση καθε φορα οτι ολες αυτες τις ποσοτητες ειναι μονο για σενα! και γω στην καθισια μου τρωω μισο πακετο μακαρονια ευκολα.

το χθεσινοβραδυνο:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

> 2 φορες/μηνα με "καθε pre post workout" εχουν μια "μικρη" διαφορά θαρρω
> 
> και τα τσιτ που κανω εγω δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με την ποσοτητα και τη συχνοτητα του Preda
> 
> επισης δεν ακουμπαω cola





> αυτη η ενοτητα εξελλισεται σταθερα σε εναν ατυπο διαγωνισμο βλακειας για το ποιος θα φαει και ποιος θα πιει την χειροτερη και περισσοτερη ποσοτητα ανθυγιεινης τροφης που θα οδηγησει τους τριτους στο συμπερασμα οτι αυτος γαμει και δερνει κανει σκληρη προπονηση ειναι μεταβολικο εργοστασιο ΑΛΛΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ που δεν ειναι οι αλλοι εχει ΓΕΝΝΕΤΙΚΑ μωρε σπουδαιο  κατορθωμα να περιδρομιασεις ... ΟΥΤΕ ΑΛΒΑΝΟΙ


Ετσι ειναι οι πραγματικοι αντρες τρωνε τον αμπακο κ τα παιρνουν GAINS
τι να κανουμε τωρα

οποιος δυσανασχετει ας φαει 1 στηθος κοτοπουλο κ 2 σπαραγγια

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο φιλε.

Ετσι κι αλλιως εισαι πολυ σκληρος για να δυσανασχετησει κανεις μαζι σου.Keep up the good work.

----------


## vaggan

> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο φιλε.
> 
> Ετσι κι αλλιως εισαι πολυ σκληρος για να δυσανασχετησει κανεις μαζι σου.Keep up the good work.


παψε κομπρα το επιπεδο σωματικα και νοητικα ειναι υψηλο δεν μπορουμε να ανταπεξελθουμε οταν μιλανε τα gains :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## kostas kou

> το 5 πατήθηκε καταλαθος αντι για το 1. για 3+ ατομα οχι μια χαρα ειναι, εμενα μου δημιουργείτε η εντύπωση καθε φορα οτι ολες αυτες τις ποσοτητες ειναι μονο για σενα! και γω στην καθισια μου τρωω μισο πακετο μακαρονια ευκολα.
> 
> το χθεσινοβραδυνο:


μπομπαααα
τι εχει μεσα?

----------


## lupus dei

> μπομπαααα
> τι εχει μεσα?


3 φετες πολυσπορο
2 φετες φινα τυρι
2 φετες βραστη γαλοπουλα
140γρ ψαρονεφρι
20γρ γιαουρτι
40γρ ψητη πατατα
10γρ κετσαπ με στεβια
5γρ μουσταρδα

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nive

...και δωρο το χαρτι υγειας!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

> 3 φετες πολυσπορο
> 2 φετες φινα τυρι
> 2 φετες βραστη γαλοπουλα
> 140γρ ψαρονεφρι
> 20γρ γιαουρτι
> 40γρ ψητη πατατα
> 10γρ κετσαπ με στεβια
> 5γρ μουσταρδα
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 αυτο θεωρητε cheatmeal????

----------


## lupus dei

> αυτο θεωρητε cheatmeal????


με τις 650 θερμιδες που ειναι θα μπορουσε!

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Μα ρε μαν μου μέτρησες 10γρ την κέτσαπ και 5γρ την μουστάρδα....κάπου δεν κολλάει το cheat meal και οι 650 θερμίδες  :01. Razz: 

Φιλικά πάντα...Πάρε το σάντουιτς και βούτα το σε ένα βάζο με κετσαπομουστάρδα  :01. Razz:  αλλιώς δεν περνάει για cheat meal

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Για να μπει καλα και γλυκα το 2017

----------


## aepiskeptis

κότομπουμπς, βραστό μήλο, 50γρ κακάο, χαλβά σιμιγδάλι

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μετα το κοπη τη πιτα...2 κεμπαπ καισερλι και 1 με καλαμακι κοτοπουλο

----------


## Nive

Cobra  με απογοητευεις...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Για την αλλαγη ρε μανμου :01. Razz:

----------


## Dimitrisbo

Κεμπάπ κασερλί και αδάνα και τα μυαλά στα καγκελα...

----------


## Nive

> Για την αλλαγη ρε μανμου


Οχι, γι'αυτο ρε....αλλα μονο 3??  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lupus dei

> Μα ρε μαν μου μέτρησες 10γρ την κέτσαπ και 5γρ την μουστάρδα....κάπου δεν κολλάει το cheat meal και οι 650 θερμίδες 
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα...Πάρε το σάντουιτς και βούτα το σε ένα βάζο με κετσαπομουστάρδα  αλλιώς δεν περνάει για cheat meal


και ομως ηταν 650 θερμιδες! αλλιως πιστεψε με θα το χα βουτηξει και στην μαγιονεζα μη σου πω!

----------


## Predator1995

το πρωτο τσιτ του 2017  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  1 καθε μηνα πλεον και οχι καποια τεραστια ποσοτητα

----------


## Predator1995

μετα απο 14 μερες ενα τσιτ το οποιο ειναι στην ουσια μισο κιολας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  γενικα η κατασταση με τα τσιτ εχει φτιαξει κατα πολυ τα εχω περιορισει στο φουλ, η μιση σοκολατα δικια μου η αλλη μιση της παρτενερ :08. Toast:

----------


## PanosDanis

Ειπαμε να τσιμπησουμε κατι χθες το βραδυ με εναν φιλο μου..  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Ενας λογος που δε θα γραμμωσω ποτε  :01. Unsure:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Εδω εχουμε 120 γρ μακαρόνια που δε φαίνονται γιατι τα σκεπαζουν 300γρ μοσχαρισιος κιμας, 2 ραδιενεργες φετες τοστ με 40γρ κεφαλογραβιερα και για γλυκο ενα μιλαρακι βραστο

Ποστ γουορκαουτ μαμ μαμ μαμ μαααμ

----------


## Predator1995

φτιαχνω το τοπικ αυτο για να μας γραψει ο καθενας την πιο εξωφρενικη cheat day που εχει κανει και τις θερμιδες που εχει καταναλωσει  εγω ετοιμαζω αυτην για μετα τους αγωνες:

πρωινο: 

500 γραμμαρια αλευρι
4 αυγα
100 γραμμαρια βουτηρο
100 γραμμαρια μπεικον
100 γραμμαρια μπανανα
100 γραμμαρια μερεντα

οπως καταλαβαινετε αλμυρα και γλυκα pancakes 

4000 θερμιδες 178 λιπαρα 470 υδατανθρακες και 116 πρωτεινη

Γευμα 1:

450 γραμμαρια πατατακια μπαρμπεκιου
130 γραμμαρια σοκολατα

2640 θερμιδες 167+ λιπαρα 255+ υδατανθρακας και 36+ πρωτεινη 

Γευμα 2:

250-350 πατατες προτηγανισμενες
2 αυγα
50 γραμμαρια βουτηρο
100 γραμμαρια μπεικον
300 μλ κρεμα γαλακτος
200 γραμμαρια γκουντα τριμμενη

στην ουσια καρμποναρα αλλα με πατατες

3550 με 4550 θερμιδες 300 λιπαρα 150-160 υδατανθρακα 112 με 130 πρωτεινη

Γευμα 3:

330 γραμμαρια μπισκοτα oreo
255 γραμμαρια ποπ κορν

3000+ θερμιδες 140+ λιπαρα 250+ υδατανθρακα 40+ πρωτεινη

Γευμα 4:

2 καταψυγμενες πιτσες ζαμπον μπεικον ( 2χ 480)
10 πιτακια
100 γραμμαρια μερεντα

3000 θερμιδες 130 λιπαρα 350 υδατανθρακα 120 πρωτεινη

συνολο μερας 17.000+ θερμιδες 400+ πρωτεινη 1500+ υδατανθρακα 900+ λιπαρα 

αντε και σε καλη μερια αχααχχα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

μερικα cheat που εγιναν αρχες τους 2018  :01. Razz:

----------


## pao1908

γεια σας...
παντα ετρωγα τζανκ φουντ αλλα τα τελευταια 2μιση με 3 χρονια το ξεφτυλισα..
τον τελευταιο χρονο ετρωγα σχεδον 15 πιτες την εβδομαδα 2-3 πιτσες..ζαμπονοτυροπιτες-πεινιρλι τα πρωινα....κλαμπ σαντουιτσ..κρεπες βαφλες μετα απο τα πιτογυρα....τονους κοκακολα και κετσαπ και σοσ...κοντοσουβλια κοκορετσια...τηγανιτα..καρμποναρες....τα πανταααα και παρα πολυ αλκοολ.....και ειχα φτασει 92 κιλα με 1.80 υψος...ε πριν 2 μηνες επεσαν στα χερια μου και ποσες κουτες κιντερ μπουενο..με αποτελεσμα να τρωω ολη αυτη την σαβουρα καθε μερα και περιπου 8-10 κιντερ μπουενο το αποτελεςσμα ηταν να παω 98 κιλα...και να αποφασισω να κανω διαιτα και γυμναστηριο...

το θεμα μου τωρα ειναι....εφτιαξα διατροφη..κανω τζιμ και κολυμβητηριο 6 φορες την εβδομαδα και εφτασα 90 κιλα και εχω δει τεραστιες διαφορες στο σωμα μου μεσα σ ενα μηνα.. και θελω να συνεχισω το γυμν και να φταιξω ενα ωραιο σωμα..


γραφω εδω γιατι θελω να μαθω αν μπορω να κανω ενα τσιτ μιλ την εβδομαδα? να πω οτι θελω να χασω ακομα 10-14 κιλα.... δεν θελω κατι φοβερο τσιτ μιλ..αντι να τρωω το γευμα 4 και γευμα5 να το αλλαζω με δυο πιτογυρα π.χ
τι λετε θα μ χαλασει τον μεταβολισμο?θα αργησω να χασω το λιπος?

οπως καταλαινετε για ψυχολογικους λογους κυριως το θελω

----------


## aris1994

προφανώς με ένα τσιτ μιλ την εβδομάδα αν είσαι σωστός σε όλη την εβδομάδα δεν θα έχεις θεμα.Αν θες να βάλεις κάποιο όριο μπορείς απλά να μην φας ότι υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει,δηλαδή να φς και πιτσα,και χοτ ντογκ και γλυκο και και...διαλεξε ένα γευμα,πιτσα,σουβλακι,γλυκο και φάτω...αν κινηθείς έτσι δε θα σε πειράξει...αν πάλι φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ μπορείς να μειώσεις τις θερμίδες απο τα προηγούμενα γευματα και κυρίως τον υδατάνθρακα.Αν δηλαδή πρόκειται να φας πιτσα μπορείς να φροντίσεις στα προηγούμενα γευματα να έχει κυρίως πρωτείνη και φιτικες ίννες

----------


## pao1908

> προφανώς με ένα τσιτ μιλ την εβδομάδα αν είσαι σωστός σε όλη την εβδομάδα δεν θα έχεις θεμα.Αν θες να βάλεις κάποιο όριο μπορείς απλά να μην φας ότι υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει,δηλαδή να φς και πιτσα,και χοτ ντογκ και γλυκο και και...διαλεξε ένα γευμα,πιτσα,σουβλακι,γλυκο και φάτω...αν κινηθείς έτσι δε θα σε πειράξει...αν πάλι φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ μπορείς να μειώσεις τις θερμίδες απο τα προηγούμενα γευματα και κυρίως τον υδατάνθρακα.Αν δηλαδή πρόκειται να φας πιτσα μπορείς να φροντίσεις στα προηγούμενα γευματα να έχει κυρίως πρωτείνη και φιτικες ίννες



δλδ μια μερα αν θελω να φαω δυο πιτες θα βγαλω π.χ τις πατατες απο το μεσημερι...και το γευμα 4 το κρεας δλδ και το γευμα 5 ε?
ωραια...
πειραζει ομως που ειμαι σε κατατσταση διαιτας?>

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## aris1994

> ΓΕυμα1
> γαλα 2% 250μλ+40γρμ βρωμη+250μλ χυμος πορτοκαλι(λιπη 7.7-υδατα-52,75-πρωτε12,6 και θερμιδεσ 355)
> 
> γευμα2
> μπανα150 γρμ+1 αυγο+2 ασπραδια( λιπη 6--υδατα 36--πρωτειν15,2 και θερμιδεσ 247)
> 
> γευμα 3
> 250γρμ κοτοπουλο+250 γρμ πατατα η 50 γρμ μπασματι ρυζι+σαλατα( λιπη 24,5----υαδατα53--πρωτ 80 και θερμδ 715)
> 
> ...


βγάλε τα 250 γραμμάρια πατάτες ή ρύζι απο το γευμα 3...στο γευμα 4 βάλε ασπραδια αυγών και σαλάτα αντι για χοιρινο ή μοσχαρι...βγαλε και το τελευταιο γευμα μιας και θα κανεις το τσιτ αν το κανεις βραδυ και είσαι έτιμος...αυτο μονο για τις μερες που εχεις τσιτ και ξαναλεω,δεν είναι αναγκαίο...

----------


## pao1908

> βγάλε τα 250 γραμμάρια πατάτες ή ρύζι απο το γευμα 3...στο γευμα 4 βάλε ασπραδια αυγών και σαλάτα αντι για χοιρινο ή μοσχαρι...βγαλε και το τελευταιο γευμα μιας και θα κανεις το τσιτ αν το κανεις βραδυ και είσαι έτιμος...αυτο μονο για τις μερες που εχεις τσιτ και ξαναλεω,δεν είναι αναγκαίο...



ευχαριστω φιλε..
γτ να σ πω την αληθεια το εχω αναγκη το τσιτ :05. Biceps:

----------


## aris1994

επιπλέον μπορείς τις μερες που εχεις τσιτ να φροντίσεις να κανεις αερόβιο για αν αναιβάσεις μεταβολισμό και να χάσεις θερμίδες.ή μπορεί απλά να τα γράψεις όλα και να φας τις δυο πιτσες που θες :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## pao1908

> επιπλέον μπορείς τις μερες που εχεις τσιτ να φροντίσεις να κανεις αερόβιο για αν αναιβάσεις μεταβολισμό και να χάσεις θερμίδες.ή μπορεί απλά να τα γράψεις όλα και να φας τις δυο πιτσες που θες


χαχαχα μακαρι να μπορουσα να τα γραψω ολα....
αλλα θελω επιτελους να κανω ενα ωραιο σωμα.....

ωραια αμα ειναι θα κανω τσιτ μιλ και θα κανω παραπανω αεροβιο και θα κανω τα γευματα οπως μου τα ειπες εσυ..
απλα φοβομουν μην χαλασει τον μεταβολισμο που ειναι σφαιρατος τωρα και χανω 200 γρμ την μερα περιπου.,....

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οχι ακομα τσιτ μιλ,πιστεύω οτι ειναι λίγος ο ενας μήνας οφ μετα την απόφαση που πήρες, για μενα καλο ειναι να κλείσεις το δίμηνο και μετα κανε το τσιτ.

Θεϊκα τα κιντέρ μπουενο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pao1908

> Η γνωμη μου ειναι οχι ακομα τσιτ μιλ,πιστεύω οτι ειναι λίγος ο ενας μήνας οφ μετα την απόφαση που πήρες, για μενα καλο ειναι να κλείσεις το δίμηνο και μετα κανε το τσιτ.
> 
> Θεϊκα τα κιντέρ μπουενο



ενταξει ισως περιμενω μεχρι το αρνι το πασχα..(εκει δν γινεται να μην δεν φαω αρνι)

ναι ηταν και τα ασπρα τα καινουργια..ασε φιλε τα πεθανα :01. Razz:

----------

